# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2011



## PedroAfonso (30 Set 2011 às 23:48)

*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Geiras (1 Out 2011 às 00:14)

19.9ºC e uma brisa de Sul.


----------



## Lousano (1 Out 2011 às 09:39)

Bom dia.

A temperatura mínima hoje foi uns quentes 18,6ºC.

Mais incrível são 25,4ºC actuais. Se o vento não for tão forte como nos últimos dias, teremos um dia muito quente.


----------



## GTi (1 Out 2011 às 13:17)

Por aqui levantou-se bastante vento, por vezes forte. Estranho.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2011 às 13:58)

Em Setubal mínima de 17,6ºC

Agora estão 29,6ºC e vento moderado com rajadas a mais forte de 40km/h mas de SE é um vento quente


----------



## Lousano (1 Out 2011 às 14:01)

Como nos últimos dias, surgiu os períodos de vento moderado, com rajada máxima até ao momento de 40,5 km/h.

Tmax (até ao momento) - 29,8ºC

Tactual: 29,3ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2011 às 14:13)

E ai está!! 30,1ºC agora!! em Outubro não é todos os anos!! mas nao vai ficar por aqui! o ano passado a máxima em Outubro por aqui foi de 25,6ºC apenas curiosamente também no dia 1


----------



## Lousano (1 Out 2011 às 14:16)

miguel disse:


> E ai está!! 30,1ºC agora!! em Outubro não é todos os anos!! mas nao vai ficar por aqui! o ano passado a máxima em Outubro por aqui foi de 25,6ºC apenas curiosamente também no dia 1



De facto aqui também já bateu a tmax de OUT10, que foi de 26,6ºC no dia 21.


----------



## Geiras (1 Out 2011 às 14:23)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi igual à de ontem, 16.2ºC.

Neste momento estão 30.2ºC e o vento é moderado de Este.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 14:31)

28,3ºC e céu limpo.

Vento moderado de SE.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2011 às 14:33)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *19,0ºC* e actuais 28,8ºC, nesta óptima tarde de Julho.

Humidade nos 35% e vento moderado do quadrante Leste, estando actualmente nos 12,2 km/h de ENE (68º), e tendo o seu máximo sido de 36,6 km/h de ESE (112º).

Pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (1 Out 2011 às 14:56)

29ºC às 14H00 no Cabo Carvoeiro.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (1 Out 2011 às 15:47)

Estão 35.5ºC e 29%HR neste primeiro dia de Outubro


----------



## Geiras (1 Out 2011 às 16:38)

Sigo com 31.1ºC e 39%HR.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2011 às 20:05)

Mínima:*17,6ºC*

Máxima:*30,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*40,2km/h*

Agora estão 25,6ºC, 60%Hr, 1014,5hpa e vento nulo


----------



## meteo (1 Out 2011 às 20:21)

Passei a tarde no Guincho.Teve um dia de Verão. Vento moderado,mas bem quente! Perto dos 30ºC de certeza. 
Muita gente na praia,nem pareçia Outubro.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2011 às 20:47)

Vivemos mergulhados em ananases. Que óptima tropicalidade! 

23,1ºC e 60% de humidade.

Atingi os 30ºC, com uma máxima de *30,4ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (1 Out 2011 às 21:26)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.5ºC*
Mínima: *16.2ºC*


----------



## fhff (1 Out 2011 às 23:24)

Que bela noite e dia!! Rara, aqui pelas zonas de Sintra. Fui a banhos e tudo.
Actualmente uns incriveis 22ºC. Máxima rondou os 30ºC.


----------



## fsl (1 Out 2011 às 23:42)

Em Oeiras, Dia e Noite de autêntico VERÃO:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 01-10-11  23:39)
Temperatura: 	21.6°C 
Humidade: 	80%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	18.0°C 
Vento: 	0.0 km/hr SSE
Pressão: 	1017.0 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 21.6°C 
Indíce THW: 	 22.3°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 22.3°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 19.3°C às   0:34 	 29.8°C às 13:30
Humidade: 	 42%  às  13:29 	 81%  às   0:23
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 12.8°C às   4:07 	 18.3°C às  17:46
Pressão: 	 1013.5hPa  às  15:56 	 1017.1hPa  às  23:36
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 24.1 km/hr  às  12:34
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 19.4°C às   0:11 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 30.6°C às  13:30


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,5ºC

Mín - 18,9ºC


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2011 às 00:06)

fsl disse:


> Em Oeiras, Dia e Noite de autêntico VERÃO:
> 
> Condições actuais (actualizado a 01-10-11  23:39)
> Temperatura: 	21.6°C
> ...



Curioso Oeiras ter escapado da lestada da tarde,moderada com rajadas.No Guincho apesar de muito calor,por vezes houve rajadas diria na casa dos 30km/hora.
Oeiras há vários dias,entre os 27ºC e os 31ºC.


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2011 às 01:06)

Ontem a tmax foi de 31,0ºC.

Neste momento uns impressionantes 24,0ºC e vento fraco.

Curioso que em Miranda do Corvo estava "fresco" (o veículo acusava 19ºC) e quanto mais seguia para interior mais a temperatura aumentava.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2011 às 10:51)

Bom dia!

Madrugada amena, com temperatura mínima de *20,1ºC*.

Actuais 23,7ºC em subida, com humidade nos 49% e pressão a 1021 hPa.

Vento a 7,9 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2011 às 11:19)

A temperatura desceu aos 18,7ºC.

Neste momento a fornalha já está acesa, com 28,3ºC actualmente.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2011 às 11:23)

Boas

Mínima de 19,1ºC

Agora algum vento moderado de SE tal como ontem e a temperatura é de 26,1ºC com humidade nos 51%

Rajada máxima até agora de 42km/h


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2011 às 12:55)

Mais uma minima tropical em Oeiras de 20,3ºC.
Agora vai nos 27,3ºC.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2011 às 13:13)

Mínimas tropicais aqui este ano foram muito poucas não foi mais de 2 ou 3!! 

Agora por aqui estão 28,5ºC, 47%Hr e o vento sopra por vezes moderado de SE


----------



## Geiras (2 Out 2011 às 13:22)

meteo disse:


> Mais uma minima tropical em Oeiras de 20,3ºC.



Pela Quinta do Conde a mínima também foi tropical e de 20.3ºC.

____

Neste momento estão 28.4ºC e vento fraco a moderado de SE.


----------



## Agreste (2 Out 2011 às 14:36)

A radical temperatura de Alvalade, dentro de Lisboa, em condições de ilha urbana às 12h - 35,3ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2011 às 14:37)

Sigo aqui com 30,3ºC, 43%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (2 Out 2011 às 15:19)

Mínima 18.7ºC

Agora 31.0ºC


----------



## meteo (2 Out 2011 às 15:34)

Está um dia bem quente. Em Oeiras estão 29,1ºC,apesar de pareçerem estar mais!
O vento é fraco e pareçe que tem estado a diminuir desde o meio da manhã.
Já ouvi pessoas na rua a dizerem e bem- " Estes dias teem sido muito mais de Verão que a maior parte dos dias de Julho e Agosto "


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2011 às 22:08)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*19,1ºC*
Máxima:*31,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*42km/h*

Agora estão 22,8ºC, 79%Hr, 1021,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Out 2011 às 22:20)

Boas!
E vai-se arrastando este tempo quente que deixa um gajo todo melado... bah... 
Pelo segundo dia consecutivo, a máxima foi precisamente a mesma: 30.4ºC...
De momento, ainda 22.7ºC...


----------



## fsl (2 Out 2011 às 22:31)

Em Oeiras mais um Dia Estival, e uma Noite Tropical...

Condições actuais (actualizado a 02-10-11  22:29)
Temperatura: 	22.7°C 
Humidade: 	77%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	18.5°C 
Vento: 	1.6 km/hr NNW
Pressão: 	1022.8 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 22.7°C 
Indíce THW: 	 23.6°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 23.6°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 20.3°C às   2:26 	 29.7°C às 15:35
Humidade: 	 46%  às  15:36 	 83%  às   1:37
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 13.3°C às  10:15 	 18.9°C às  18:16
Pressão: 	 1016.8hPa  às   1:48 	 1022.8hPa  às  22:29
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 22.5 km/hr  às   9:14
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 20.6°C às   1:08 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 30.6°C às  15:30


----------



## Lousano (2 Out 2011 às 23:13)

Temperatura máxima de 31,6ºC.

Neste momento 21,7ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2011 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,4ºC

Mín - 20,2ºC


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2011 às 00:13)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.9ºC*
Mínima: *20.1ºC* (mínima de há pouco. Ainda pensei que a mínima tropical se fosse mas começou a subir )

Neste momento 20.3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2011 às 08:10)

Ontem, mínima de *20,1ºC* e máxima e *30,7ºC*. Mais um dia espectacular, desta vez, passado na praia.

A madrugada de hoje, mais fresca, tendo ainda assim atingido os 20,7ºC um pouco antes das 4h. Actuais *18,8ºC*, ainda em queda, com humidade nos 66%.

Pressão nos 1024 hPa e vento nulo.


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2011 às 09:44)

Bom dia!

Hoje Oeiras não teve minima tropical.Teve mínima de 19,1ºC.
O I.M hoje dá máxima de 32ºC para Lisboa,e amanhã 33ºC.
Lembro-me bem de 30ºC em Outubro,agora 33ºC nos últimos anos não me recordo.


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2011 às 10:27)

Boas

Mínima de 19,0ºC

Agora estão 26,1ºC, 45%Hr, 1023,9hpa e vento nulo, está um calorão logo a meio da manha!! o IM prevê para hoje 34ºC para Setúbal   

Rajada máxima hoje até ao momento de apenas 14km/h


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2011 às 10:28)

Bom dia!
Mais uma mínima tropical, com 20.3ºC...
Sigo com céu limpo, com uma ligeira névoa e 22.5ºC... pois, lá terei que ir para a praia...


----------



## F_R (3 Out 2011 às 10:54)

Bom dia

Mínima 16.4ºC

Agora 24.5ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2011 às 12:23)

O dia prometia ser muito quente! mas agora já não digo nada! céu encoberto por nuvens altas e uma brisa de SW mais fresca e húmida atira a humidade para os 70% e  a temperatura para os 23,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Out 2011 às 12:29)

Já tive 27,8ºC 

Agora estou com 26,1ºC, o vento rodou pra sul.


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2011 às 13:06)

Com a diminuição do vento a temperatura mínima hoje já foi de 13,8ºC.

Pelo mesmo facto, hoje pode ser um dia mais quente.

Tactual: 28,8ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Out 2011 às 13:14)

Já acima do 30

31.1ºC


----------



## F_R (3 Out 2011 às 17:05)

Algumas nuvens altas e 32.2ºC

Máxima 33.8ºC


----------



## fsl (3 Out 2011 às 17:36)

Oeiras com mais um dia de Verão, com TEMP Max aima dos 30ºs:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 03-10-11  17:29)
Temperatura: 	27.2°C 
Humidade: 	44%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	13.9°C 
Vento: 	19.3 km/hr N
Pressão: 	1023.2 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 27.2°C 
Indíce THW: 	 26.9°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 26.9°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 19.1°C às   8:03 	 30.8°C às 15:33
Humidade: 	 39%  às  16:17 	 77%  às   0:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 13.9°C às  17:02 	 18.3°C às   0:00
Pressão: 	 1022.7hPa  às   3:52 	 1025.2hPa  às  10:51
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 27.4 km/hr  às  17:16
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 18.9°C às   7:57 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 31.1°C às  15:32


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2011 às 17:42)

Aqui a máxima foi aquem do esperado ficou pelos 29,2ºC e dava o IM 34ºC 

Agora 28,6ºC, 47%Hr, 1022,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (3 Out 2011 às 17:42)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *31.1ºC*
Mínima: *16.3ºC*

Agora 27.2ºC, 49%HR e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## F_R (3 Out 2011 às 19:26)

Agora em Abrantes 27.3ºC

Tive a ver os dados de arquivo do meteoabrantes e reparei que desde que os dados estão disponiveis (2000) hoje foi o dia mais quente no mês de Outubro, a ultrapassar a anterior máxima para este mês que era de 32.3°C , no dia 12 de Outubro de 2009


----------



## Lousano (3 Out 2011 às 20:55)

Temperatura máxima hoje de 32,2ºC.

Neste momento 23,4ºC.

Antes das próximas chuvas tenho de fazer uma limpeza ao pluviómetro, já que nestes dias anda muito lixo e pó no ar.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Out 2011 às 21:47)

Hoje a máxima já não chegou aos 30ºC, mas andou perto, fixando-se nos 28.2ºC, numa tarde de praia espectacular, melhor que qualquer uma de Julho ou Agosto este ano, não corria ponta de vento, e o mar estava um caldo...
De momento, ainda 23.1ºC.


----------



## Rainy (3 Out 2011 às 22:19)

Ficou mais fresco e humido o tempo


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2011 às 22:23)

Estão 23,1ºC e 64%Hr o vento é fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2011 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 29,4ºC

Mín - 19,2ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2011 às 10:05)

Mínima 16.1ºC

Agora 22.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2011 às 11:38)

Ambiente bastante quente, por cá.

Depois de uma mínima de *18,8ºC* sigo já com *28,6ºC*, a subir com rapidez considerável.

Vento a 12,2 km/h de NE (45º) e pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## meteo (4 Out 2011 às 11:45)

Bom dia!


Por aqui a manhã está bem quente,com vento muito fraco. Oeiras vai nos 25,7 ºC,mas hoje aposto numa máxima mais alta que ontem. Arrisco numa máxima de 31,5ºC


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2011 às 12:00)

Noite marcada pela constante presença do vento de NE e com a temperatura estagnada!
A mínima em Caneças (270m) foi de *22,4ºC*. 

Nota: O recorde da mínima mais alta para o mês de Outubro em Lisboa (Geofísico), no período 71-00, é 20,9ºC.


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2011 às 13:22)

E neste momento já 32.5ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Out 2011 às 13:28)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui a temperatura vai trepando lentamente mas decidida... Para já, 27.2ºC, mas promete ir aos 30ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2011 às 13:48)

OHHHHHH PACÊNCIA, mais um dia escaldante, de momento 30,0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (4 Out 2011 às 13:54)

Boa tarde.

Dia semelhante aos anteriores, ou seja céu com muita poeira.

Tmin: 14,2ºC

Tactual: 29,4ºC


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2011 às 14:16)

Quase a igualar a máxima de ontem

33.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Out 2011 às 14:18)

Mínima de 14.8ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2011 às 14:25)

Aqui estão 32,4ºC e 26%Hr o vento é quase nulo


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2011 às 14:52)

Tarde espectacular, com máxima de *30,5ºC* até ao momento.

40% de humidade e vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## João Esteves (4 Out 2011 às 16:33)

Boa Tarde,

Quem diria que hoje seria um dia de recordes para a posteridade !  
Na minha estação da Portela com uma máxima até agora de 32.5º, foi hoje o dia mais quente no mês de Outubro desde que tenho a estação em funcionamento, Dez-2004.


----------



## Lousano (4 Out 2011 às 16:57)

Dia mais quentes do que os anteriores, com temperatura máxima de 32,9ºC.

Neste momento 32,6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2011 às 17:00)

O que vale é que alguém ligou o NW moderado 

25,2ºC e 63%.


----------



## Rainy (4 Out 2011 às 17:06)

Por aqui não sinto nenhum vento de NW apenas calor, neblina e um cheiro a queimado!!!


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2011 às 17:11)

*33,7ºC* e junto ao solo está ainda mais quente!! recorde possivelmente atingido hoje por Setúbal


----------



## AnDré (4 Out 2011 às 17:18)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*



AnDré disse:


> Às 14h UTC:
> *36,2ºC* em Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha).
> 
> Setúbal e Santarém com 33,4ºC e 33,3ºC respectivamente.
> Os valores mais altos destas estações em Outubro no período 71-00 são respectivamente: 33,5ºC e 33,6ºC.



Às 15h UTC:

34,5ºC em Santarém.
34,0ºC em Setúbal.

Portanto, os valores de 71-00 foram ultrapassados nestas estações.
Não sei, no entanto, quais os máximos absolutos para o mês nestas estações.

À mesma hora, acima dos 35ºC tínhamos: Alcácer com 36,1ºC e Coruche e Alvega com 35,1ºC.


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2011 às 17:26)

33.5ºC agora
já esteve nos 34.1ºC


alguém sabe onde ver os records da estação do IM de Alvega?


----------



## lsalvador (4 Out 2011 às 17:29)

Os extremos hoje em Tomar foram :

36.1 °C (15:11 UTC) Temperatura mais alta registada pelo Meteotomar em Outubro desde 2008.

11.7 °C (05:13 UTC)


----------



## fsl (4 Out 2011 às 19:08)

Oeiras, hoje, a ultrapassar os 32 ºs :

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 04-10-11  18:59)
Temperatura: 	25.7°C 
Humidade: 	53%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	15.4°C 
Vento: 	22.5 km/hr NW
Pressão: 	1021.1 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 25.0°C 
Indíce THW: 	 25.2°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 25.8°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 19.0°C às   7:55 	 32.3°C às 16:03
Humidade: 	 36%  às  15:05 	 72%  às   8:50
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 13.3°C às   3:51 	 16.7°C às   9:52
Pressão: 	 1020.7hPa  às  17:15 	 1024.1hPa  às  10:34
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 33.8 km/hr  às  17:38
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 18.9°C às   7:45 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 32.8°C às  16:03


----------



## Geiras (4 Out 2011 às 19:15)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *33.4ºC* 
Mínima: *14.8ºC*


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2011 às 19:33)

Máxima 34.2ºC

Agora 29.4ºC


----------



## meteo (4 Out 2011 às 20:21)

Incrivel. A estação MeteoOeiras do colega fsl registou uma máxima de 32,3ºC...Não sei os dados de outros Outubros,mas deve ter sido o máximo histórico em Outubro,não fsl?
Incrivel máxima mesmo.Com vento muito fraco ao longo dia..Deve ter estado uma tarde de praia perfeita.
 Em Lisboa não houve brisa a tarde toda...Teve mais de 30ºC certamente...


----------



## Geiras (4 Out 2011 às 20:36)

Hoje a temperatura está difícil de descer... 26.1ºC e vento de NE.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2011 às 20:56)

Boas 
Em Setúbal registei uma máxima hoje de *33,7ºC* e uma mínima de *20,9ºC*

Dos melhores dias do ano em termos de clima que de resto enfim...

Agora estão ainda uns incríveis 26,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2011 às 23:22)

Neste momento 23,9ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Out 2011 às 23:51)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia de verdadeiro Verão (com maiúscula, porque o novo Acordo Ortográfico é coisa que não me assiste ) com uma máxima de 30.9ºC...

De momento, ainda 23.8ºC e a casa um forno...


----------



## meteo (4 Out 2011 às 23:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Neste momento 23,9ºC


Em Oeiras a temperatura estagnou há umas horas e quase não varia.Vai nos 23,8ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,6ºC

Mín - 21,7ºC


----------



## fsl (5 Out 2011 às 00:05)

Em Oeiras mais uma Noite Tropical:

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 04-10-11 23:59)
Temperatura: 23.8°C 	Wind chill: 23.8°C 	Humidade: 52% 	Ponto Condensação: 13.3°C
Pressão: 1021.7 hPa 	Vento: 1.6 km/hr  N 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 00:46)

Neste momento tudo calmo e 19,1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2011 às 00:52)

F_R disse:


> alguém sabe onde ver os records da estação do IM de Alvega?



Um link para um post meu de 2008. Algumas imagens de digitalização já desapareceram devido ao tempo de hospedagem que já tinham atingido, mas brevemente posso enviar-te uma nova digitalização porque tenho as normais em minha casa.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/normais-climatologicas-2403.html#post79655

---

Deixo-te também o tópico da minha visita a essa estação também, este do ano 2010. Como tenho casa em Degracia e outra estação por lá instalada, passo em frente à de Alvega muitas vezes e vou controlando o seu estado.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...orologica-de-alvega-im-10-04-2010-a-4485.html

---

Qualquer informação sobre dados de normais climatológicas ou reportagens sobre estações, fica à vontade, no que puder ajudar assim o farei.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2011 às 00:57)

Máxima de 33,6 ºC em Moscavide.

Mais um dia bastante quente e de céu limpo.

De momento ainda 24,1 ºC e apenas 47 % de humidade relativa.

Continuamos nuns estáveis 1021,7 hPa de pressão, sem alterações significativas há já bastante tempo.


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2011 às 01:00)

meteo disse:


> Em Oeiras a temperatura estagnou há umas horas e quase não varia.Vai nos 23,8ºC...



1 hora depois desceu 1 décima.


----------



## Geiras (5 Out 2011 às 01:01)

Por aqui estão já 17.9ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2011 às 01:04)

Aqui estão ainda 24,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (5 Out 2011 às 06:37)

Mais uma noite de Outubro quentíssima.
Ainda não baixei dos 23ºC.

Queluz, já esteve nos 22,8ºC, mas agora está com *25,4ºC*.
Queijas está com *26,1ºC*.
Sintra/Pena, às 5h estava com 24,3ºC.

No entanto, todas as estações localizadas em vales e que não estão sobre a influência deste vento seco de NE apresentam temperaturas bastante inferiores.

A estação em Bucelas está com *10,8ºC*.

Já Mira-Sintra, andou aos tombos.
Em minutos passou de 21,7ºC para 11,5ºC, para depois voltar a disparar para os 21,1ºC.
Mais tarde, desceu repentinamente para os 11,7ºC, para depois voltar a subir para os 19/20ºC outra vez.

O fenómeno poder-se-ia explicar pela ausência do vento, mas segundo a estação, nesse período o vento manteve-se constante e a humidade relativa também.  Talvez o Gil saiba explicar o que se passou, embora me pareça um devaneio da estação.

Aquando a rotação do vento para Nordeste, aí sim, tal como aqui em Odivelas (zona alta), Queluz, Queijas e Sintra/Pena, a temperatura em Mira-Sintra subiu também além dos 24ºC e a humidade relativa do ar desceu para valores na casa dos 30%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Out 2011 às 09:33)

Mínima de 17,8 ºC em Moscavide.

Vento nulo que continua inclusivamente agora, com céu limpo.

No entanto, ainda mal aqueceu, de momento com 22,1 ºC mas certamente chegará perto dos 34 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2011 às 10:01)

AnDré disse:


> Já Mira-Sintra, andou aos tombos.
> Em minutos passou de 21,7ºC para 11,5ºC, para depois voltar a disparar para os 21,1ºC.
> Mais tarde, desceu repentinamente para os 11,7ºC, para depois voltar a subir para os 19/20ºC outra vez.
> 
> ...



Esses tombos acontecem com regularidade, é um erro de emissão de dados para o Wunderground, o qual ainda não consegui resolver. Geralmente ao fim de algum tempo, acabo por ir lá corrigi-los [leia-se apagar os dados incorrectos], coisa que acabei de fazer.

Atingi, de facto, os *24,9ºC* às *5:49*, depois de uma rápida subida, a partir da mínima do dia, *19,4ºC*. Deveu-se à mudança da direcção do vento, para o quadrante Este, tendo igualmente verificado uma queda da humidade dos 60% para os 35%.

O vento voltou a acalmar, e a temperatura ainda pôde descer novamente até aos 19,4ºC, voltando a escalar, com o nascer do dia.

Sigo neste momento com *26,6ºC*, numa subida alucinante de ritmo *+6,1ºC/h*.

Vento a 14,0 km/h de NE (45º) e pressão nos 1022 hPa. Humidade nos 34%.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2011 às 10:48)

Boas

Segunda mínima tropical seguida hoje foi de 20,7ºC 

Agora estão 26,0ºC, 43%Hr, 1021,6hpa e vento quase nulo!!


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2011 às 11:31)

Bom dia

Mínima 16.8ºC

Agora já 28.4ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 12:23)

Temperatura mínima de 13,9ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e 27,9ºC.


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2011 às 12:28)

E pronto, mais um dia de verão 31.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Out 2011 às 13:25)

Já tive 29,8ºC, virou pra sul e caiu pros 28,4ºC, e continua a descer


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2011 às 13:44)

Em Abrantes continua a subir

33.2ºC


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2011 às 13:50)

Aqui virou para SW e a temperatura caiu para os 25,0ºC a descer, a máxima até agora foi de 27,2ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2011 às 14:02)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 27.8ºC e vai subindo...
Mínima de 19.5ºC...


----------



## FranciscoAlex (5 Out 2011 às 14:16)

Agora com 35.3ºC e 13%HR


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 14:18)

Neste momento 33,2ºC, novo máximo para Outubro na minha estação.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (5 Out 2011 às 14:31)

37.4ºC e 12%HR e a temp continua a subir 

EDIT: 38.1ºC 14:35


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 14:40)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> 37.4ºC e 12%HR e a temp continua a subir
> 
> EDIT: 38.1ºC 14:35



Tens a certeza que não existe problema no sensor?


----------



## FranciscoAlex (5 Out 2011 às 15:03)

Lousano disse:


> Tens a certeza que não existe problema no sensor?



Não faço ideia, já marcou uma maxima de 39.7ºC mas agora está a descer. Também acho estranho a humidade ja subiu uns 10% e a temperatura desceu 1 grau em talvez 2-3 min


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 15:09)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Não faço ideia, já marcou uma maxima de 39.7ºC mas agora está a descer. Também acho estranho a humidade ja subiu uns 10% e a temperatura desceu 1 grau em talvez 2-3 min



A estação amadora em A-dos-Cunhados registou uma temperatura máxima de 33,7ºC.

http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ITORRESV2


----------



## FranciscoAlex (5 Out 2011 às 15:44)

Lousano disse:


> A estação amadora em A-dos-Cunhados registou uma temperatura máxima de 33,7ºC.
> 
> http://portuguese.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ITORRESV2



Agora já estou com 33.3ºC o que está mais aceitável


----------



## Lousano (5 Out 2011 às 16:07)

Temperatura máxima de 34,5ºC.

Neste momento 34,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2011 às 16:39)

Continua o vento de SW com muito ar maritimo estão a esta hora 23,7ºC menos 10ºC que ontem a mesma hora  máxima hoje até ao momento de 27,2ºC menos 7ºC que a máxima de ontem sem estar previsto qualquer descida de temperatura para hoje, aqui o vento de SW faz destas partidas.


----------



## Geiras (5 Out 2011 às 16:44)

Mínima de 15.4ºC.

Por aqui o vento de SW também se faz sentir, estão 26.6ºC e uma máxima de 32.7ºC.


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2011 às 16:53)

Dia perfeito ao pé de Sintra,na praia do Guincho!
SAi de PAço de Arcos antes das 11:00,e estava fresco.Cerca de 22ºC..4 km acima,na A5 estavam 27ºC,e no Guincho ás 11:00 estavam 29ºC sem vento!
Esteve umas 3 horas incriveis,com vento quase nulo,e muito muito calor para aquela zona.Bem raro,seja Outubro ou Agosto. 
Depois apareçeu vento Noroeste fraco,e quando sai ás 16:00 estavam 29ºC no Guincho.
Não apareçeu vento da vertente Sul,e por isso nunca notei arrefecimento da temperatura.
 Dia 5 de Outubro...


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2011 às 17:44)

O vento parou completamente e a temperatura sobe a bom ritmo! estão agora 28,1ºC mas não acredito que suba muito mais que isto


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2011 às 18:10)

Máxima 35.1ºC

Agora 34.4ºC e 12% HR


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2011 às 18:19)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*20,7ºC*
Máxima:*28,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Agora estão 27,2ºC, 52%Hr, 1019,9hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Geiras (5 Out 2011 às 18:25)

Por aqui estão 25.1ºC.


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2011 às 19:25)

Com o por do sol a temperatura começa a descer

Apesar de já abaixo dos 30 

Agora ainda estão 29.4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Out 2011 às 19:51)

Boas.

Dia muito quente e ensolarado, tarde com algum fumo do incêndio da Lousã, por agora ~25ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2011 às 20:24)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *30,6ºC*, neste dia igualmente fascinante.

Actuais 20,9ºC, um pouco mais fresco, com humidade nos 68% e pressão a 1023 hPa.

Vento nos 15,5 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## meteo (5 Out 2011 às 21:04)

Está uma noite escaldante.

Oeiras nos 25,1 ºC


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2011 às 22:00)

Em Abrantes 25.3ºC


----------



## fsl (5 Out 2011 às 22:38)

Oeiras , uma noite com TEMP tropical, e HR bastante baixa :

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 05-10-11 22:29)
Temperatura: 24.8°C 	Wind chill: 24.8°C 	Humidade: 35% 	Ponto Condensação: 8.3°C
Pressão: 1021.9 hPa 	Vento: 8.0 km/hr  N 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Geiras (6 Out 2011 às 00:19)

Neste momento 16.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2011 às 00:34)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,0ºC

Mín - 21,7ºC

A miséria calorifica continua...


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2011 às 01:54)

Aqui esta a subir a temperatura e já vai nos 25,5ºC é uma coisa nunca vista não me recordo de ver isto já subiu um grau desde a meia noite


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2011 às 07:29)

Bom dia.

Noite amena, tendo-se atingido os 21,0ºC.

De momento, *18,9ºC*, depois de uma mínima de 18,4ºC e vento nos 17,6 km/h de N (360º).

Pressão nos 1022 hPa e humidade nos 66%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2011 às 09:10)

Bom dia.

A noite foi quente, neste Verão penso que foram poucas as noites com estas mínimas, MeteoPortela registou 21.6ºC.

Por aqui, agora estão ~24ºC.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2011 às 09:22)

A mínima por aqui foi de 19,9ºC morri na praia, mas junto ao solo registei de mínima 20,1ºC

Agora estão 21,5ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Out 2011 às 11:17)

Se até à 0h não descer, será a 4º noite tropical do mês, mínima de 21,1ºC.

Mais um dia a ferver, 27,9ºC por agora e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2011 às 12:59)

Mínima 15.9ºC

Agora já 32.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (6 Out 2011 às 13:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se até à 0h não descer, será a 4º noite tropical do mês, mínima de 21,1ºC.



Mínimas em Caneças (270m):
Dia 1: 17,3ºC
Dia 2: 18,7ºC
Dia 3: 19,5ºC
Dia 4: 22,4ºC
Dia 5: 22,4ºC
Dia 6: 21,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Out 2011 às 13:53)

Mínima de 13.3ºC.

Neste momento chove de forma intensa... ah não... afinal ainda "é" Verão e está um sol radioso com 31.4ºC.


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2011 às 15:49)

Neste momento 33.2ºC

Já esteve nos 34.0ºC


----------



## fsl (6 Out 2011 às 17:39)

Em Oeiras, mais um dia de Verão, com a TEMP max a atingir quase 32ºs :

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 06-10-11  17:29)
Temperatura: 	26.2°C 
Humidade: 	55%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	16.4°C 
Vento: 	14.5 km/hr N
Pressão: 	1021.5 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 25.2°C 
Indíce THW: 	 25.6°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 26.5°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 20.9°C às   8:12 	 31.9°C às 15:00
Humidade: 	 32%  às   1:33 	 64%  às   6:14
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 6.1°C às   1:33 	 17.2°C às  16:34
Pressão: 	 1020.5hPa  às   5:12 	 1023.2hPa  às  10:54
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 43.5 km/hr  às  13:36
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 19.4°C às   5:25 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 31.7°C às  14:49


----------



## Geiras (6 Out 2011 às 17:47)

Máxima de 32.7ºC.

Neste momento 29.2ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2011 às 17:50)

Neste momento céu nublado e 30.4ºC

A máxima foi mesmo de 34.0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Out 2011 às 18:47)

Máxima de 31.2ºC, e por agora o vento é rei... sopra moderado com rajadas de NE... ainda 26.1ºC.


----------



## Lousano (6 Out 2011 às 18:49)

Boa tarde.

Dia bem menos quente e com muito mais nebulosidade do que ontem.

Tmin: 13,4ºC

Tmax: 30,9ºC

Neste momento vento fraco, céu praticamente encoberto e 23,6ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Out 2011 às 19:53)

Boas.

Mais um dia quentinho, hoje o vento já se vai fazendo ouvir, neste momento ~22.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2011 às 20:03)

Algum vento neste fim de tarde e por agora estão 25.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (6 Out 2011 às 20:57)

Neste momento já se foi o valor da "tropicalidade", algo que não acontecia tão cedo há muitos dias.

Tactual: 19,6ºC


----------



## meteo (6 Out 2011 às 21:21)

fsl disse:


> Em Oeiras, mais um dia de Verão, com a TEMP max a atingir quase 32ºs :
> 
> Condições actuais (actualizado a 06-10-11  17:29)
> Temperatura: 	26.2°C
> ...




E a próxima semana pareçe continuar no mesmo panorama..Perto ou acima dos 30ºC...Concretizando isso,deve ser uma quinzena histórica em termos de calor.


----------



## F_R (6 Out 2011 às 22:56)

Hoje já está abaixo dos 20ºC, vemos ter uma noite mais fresca que as últimas

19.1ºC


----------



## Geiras (6 Out 2011 às 23:57)

Contrastando ás outras noites, o vento aqui tem estado moderado.

Temperatura de 20.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,1ºC

Mín - 18,ºC


----------



## AnDré (7 Out 2011 às 09:08)

Noite de vento forte e temperatura mais fresca.

Agora, pela manhã, o vento continua e a temperatura está na casa dos 17ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Out 2011 às 10:19)

Máxima ontem de 32,9 ºC em Moscavide.

Por curiosidade, até ao momento este mês ainda não teve nenhum dia com máxima abaixo dos 30,0 ºC.


----------



## F_R (7 Out 2011 às 11:25)

Bom dia

Mínima de 15.3ºC

Hoje está mais fresco, também se sente algum vento
Agora 23.4ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2011 às 13:48)

Aqui a mínima foi de 17,2ºC

Agora estão 24,9ºC, 51%Hr, 1020,0hpa e vento fraco a moderado com um máximo até agora de 45km/h


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2011 às 15:48)

Mínima de 18.5ºC

Bastante vento durante a madrugada e agora ainda se mantém moderado de NW.

Temperatura nos 26.6ºC.


----------



## fsl (7 Out 2011 às 16:15)

Oeiras hoje com TEMP max cerca de 8ºs inferior à de ontem !

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 07-10-11 16:09)
Temperatura: 23.7°C 	Wind chill: 23.0°C 	Humidade: 56% 	Ponto Condensação: 14.4°C
Pressão: 1020.5 hPa 	Vento: 12.9 km/hr  NNW 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Lousano (7 Out 2011 às 17:16)

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 14,5ºC

Neste momento 26,2ºC.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2011 às 18:59)

Boas

Extemos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*17,2ºC*
Máxima:*26,7ºC*

Rajada máxima: *50km/h*

Agora estão 22,2ºC,55%Hr, 1018,9hpa e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2011 às 19:02)

22.8ºC e 53%HR.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Out 2011 às 19:10)

Boa tarde!
Finalmente um dia com uma temperatura menos anormal...

Máxima de "apenas" 25.5ºC... pena é que não seja para manter...


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2011 às 19:26)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2011 às 19:46)

Boas.

Dia (muito) mais fresco/frio e muito ventoso. 

Estava um belo pôr-do-Sol há instantes, muito semelhante a foto do *miguel* (boa foto ).

Por agora ~20.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (7 Out 2011 às 23:08)

Sigo com 18.6ºC e vento de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Out 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,4ºC

Mín - 16,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2011 às 00:08)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *26.7ºC*
Mínima: *17.3ºC* (Registada há pouco)

Rajada máxima: *37km/h*


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2011 às 11:34)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *16,0ºC*, registada pouco depois das 3h da madrugada. O vento de leste fez das suas, e nos momentos seguintes, a temperatura já atingia os 20ºC.

De momento, 22,3ºC, já mais elevada do que a máxima de ontem (*22,0ºC*).

Humidade nos 36% e pressão a 1024 hPa com vento a 20,5 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2011 às 11:43)

Mínima de 17,2ºC

Agora estão 23,1ºC, 37%Hr, 1023,0hpa e vento fraco de E


----------



## meteo (8 Out 2011 às 17:36)

De volta o calor a Oeiras. Oeiras com máxima de 29,2ºC e neste momento vai nos 27,6 ºC,com vento fraco de Este


----------



## fsl (8 Out 2011 às 18:32)

Efectivamente o VERÃO voltou a Oeiras:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 08-10-11  18:29)
Temperatura: 	24.2°C 
Humidade: 	44%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	11.1°C 
Vento: 	14.5 km/hr N
Pressão: 	1021.0 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 24.2°C 
Indíce THW: 	 23.9°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 23.9°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 19.2°C às   0:16 	 29.2°C às 16:17
Humidade: 	 25%  às  16:53 	 62%  às   0:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 6.7°C às  16:53 	 11.7°C às   0:00
Pressão: 	 1020.8hPa  às  17:33 	 1024.2hPa  às  10:36
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 32.2 km/hr  às   7:18
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 18.3°C às   0:01 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 28.3°C às  16:1


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Out 2011 às 23:21)

Peço desculpa pelo tempo ausente, mas os tempos são de mudanças.
Nova Localização, dentro de 2 semanas. A localização será divulgada dentro desse espaço de tempo. Volto em breve com reportes e reportagens, minimamente dignas. Obrigado.

Atalaia - Céu limpo, observo "estrelas cadentes" e 18,2ºC.

Mais informações em meteomontijo.webnode.com.


----------



## Geiras (8 Out 2011 às 23:52)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *28.5ºC*
Mínima: *14.5ºC*

Rajada máxima: *27km/h*

Agora estão 16.4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,2ºC

Mín - 18,6ºC


----------



## mortagua (9 Out 2011 às 02:33)

AndréFrade disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo tempo ausente, mas os tempos são de mudanças.
> Nova Localização, dentro de 2 semanas. A localização será divulgada dentro desse espaço de tempo. Volto em breve com reportes e reportagens, minimamente dignas. Obrigado.
> 
> Atalaia - Céu limpo, observo "estrelas cadentes" e 18,2ºC.
> ...



Sei que não tem em comum mas gostaria de saber a que horas será o pico das estrelas cadentes... 
cmps


----------



## Teles (9 Out 2011 às 08:41)

Boas por aqui a mínima até ao momento foi de 12.5ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2011 às 10:39)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 16,4ºC

Agora 21,1ºC, 43%Hr, 1022,4hpa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2011 às 13:19)

O dia já está quente sigo com 28,0ºC e 24%Hr o vento é fraco


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2011 às 15:02)

Mínima de 10.1ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2011 às 15:10)

Estão 29,6ºC, 19%Hr e vento quase nulo de NE


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2011 às 18:21)

Voltaram as máximas de 30ºC

Máxima de hoje 29,9ºC
Mínima: 16,4ºC

Rajada máxima: 23km/h

Agora sigo com 29,4ºC, 20%Hr, 1019,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2011 às 18:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *29.2ºC*
Mínima: *10.1ºC *

Amanha espero uma mínima também fresca


----------



## fsl (9 Out 2011 às 19:03)

Um autentico dia de VERÃO hoje em Oeiras. A TEMP max ultrapassou os 30ºs !


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 09-10-11  18:59)
Temperatura: 	24.7°C 
Humidade: 	32%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	6.9°C 
Vento: 	11.3 km/hr NW
Pressão: 	1021.0 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 24.7°C 
Indíce THW: 	 23.9°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 23.9°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 17.8°C às   1:08 	 30.4°C às 16:06
Humidade: 	 21%  às  15:48 	 62%  às   1:02
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 5.6°C às  15:48 	 11.1°C às  12:03
Pressão: 	 1020.7hPa  às  16:28 	 1023.2hPa  às  10:38
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 27.4 km/hr  às  18:29
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 17.8°C às   0:57 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 28.9°C às  14:51


----------



## meteo (9 Out 2011 às 20:39)

O panorama de 30ºC em Oeiras(ou mais!) deve durar toda a semana. Um Outubro algo raro por aqui,com tantos dias acima dos 30ºC...
Ainda estão 23,4ºC em Oeiras.


----------



## Geiras (9 Out 2011 às 22:30)

Sigo com 18.1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Por agora ~21.0ºC e nada mexe (vento nulo).


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,6ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC


----------



## lismen (10 Out 2011 às 11:11)

Bom dia por aqui continua o tempo "regular" para este mês de Outubro ceu azul e algum calor 

*Temp 21ºC
Humidade 38% 
Vento N 13 km/h
Pressão 1024 hpa
*


----------



## F_R (10 Out 2011 às 11:35)

Mínima 17.4ºC

Agora 24.4ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (10 Out 2011 às 12:46)

Mais um dia quente e típico do Verão..

Sigo com 28ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2011 às 14:24)

Boas.

Por aqui segue um dia soalheiro, ~29.0ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Geiras (10 Out 2011 às 15:53)

Boas

Mínima de 11.9ºC.

Neste momento estão 29.8ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## fsl (10 Out 2011 às 15:53)

Em Oeiras mais um dia de VERÃO, tendo a TEMP max atingido quase 30ºs !

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 10-10-11  15:49)
Temperatura: 	26.8°C 
Humidade: 	37%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	10.9°C 
Vento: 	11.3 km/hr S
Pressão: 	1022.0 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 26.8°C 
Indíce THW: 	 26.1°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 26.1°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 19.1°C às   2:18 	 29.7°C às 15:05
Humidade: 	 30%  às  14:49 	 51%  às   2:14
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 6.7°C às   7:04 	 11.7°C às  11:10
Pressão: 	 1020.9hPa  às   4:46 	 1023.9hPa  às  11:35
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 20.9 km/hr  às  11:37
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 18.9°C às   2:18 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 28.9°C às  14:55


----------



## F_R (10 Out 2011 às 16:28)

Mais um dia acima dos 30, neste momento 30.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Out 2011 às 16:56)

28,7ºC e vento onde está ele ?


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2011 às 17:16)

Dia muito quente máxima até ao momento de 31,2ºC 

Agora 30,8ºC, 25%Hr, 1020.5hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2011 às 17:52)

Boas.

Por aqui ainda ~28.0ºC, vento (muito) fraco ou nulo.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2011 às 18:21)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*15,1ºC*
Máxima:*31,6ºC* 

Rajada máxima:*21km/h*

Agora estão 28,4ºC, 33%Hr, 1021,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (10 Out 2011 às 19:44)

Foi-se o sol e a tempertura começa a descer

28.1ºC

Máxima 30.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (10 Out 2011 às 20:00)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *30.5ºC*
Mínima: *11.9ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2011 às 20:14)

Boas.

Pouco depois das 18h, mal o vento mudou (NW), a temperatura baixou e as rajadas tornaram-se mais fortes, como é habitual. Por agora ~22.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2011 às 22:52)

Mais um dia agradavelmente quente, com máxima de *29,4ºC*.

De momento, 18,4ºC e humidade nos 53%.

Vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º) e pressão nos 1024 hPa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Out 2011 às 22:56)

Bem, para mim o dia acaba com ~21.0ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## AnDré (10 Out 2011 às 23:18)

Dia típico de verão.
Temperatura a variar entre os 19 e os 29ºC.
Nortada a fazer-se sentir entre as 18h e as 22h.
Enfim... Sinto-me em Julho. 

Agora a noite prossegue na casa dos 20ºC e com vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2011 às 23:33)

Aqui estou com 20,3ºC, 76%Hr, 1022,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## meteo (10 Out 2011 às 23:56)

AnDré disse:


> Dia típico de verão.
> Temperatura a variar entre os 19 e os 29ºC.
> Nortada a fazer-se sentir entre as 18h e as 22h.
> Enfim... Sinto-me em Julho.
> ...



Julho,mas não deste ano que foi mais:
Temperatura a variar entre os 16 e os 24ºC.
Nortada a fazer-se sentir todo o dia,moderado a forte. 

Neste dia de " *Outubro* ",mais uma noite louca. Temperatura nos 22,1ºC em Oeiras e vento inexistente.
Hoje nortada só a partir das 20:00..O resto do dia vento fraco,ou mesmo muito fraco.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,8ºC

Mín - 18,8ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2011 às 00:13)

meteo disse:


> Julho,mas não deste ano que foi mais:
> Temperatura a variar entre os 16 e os 24ºC.
> Nortada a fazer-se sentir todo o dia,moderado a forte.



Hehe...
Era mesmo para fazer inveja a Julho.
Ao final dos 10 primeiros dias do mês, Lisboa (Geof) segue com as seguintes médias:
Tmin: 19,1ºC (+4,5ºC)
Tmáx: 29,4ºC (+7,3ºC)

No TOP das anomalias positiva nestes primeiros 10 dias do mês, destaque para Monte Real (Leiria), que segue com uma anomalia da Tmáx de *+9,2ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2011 às 00:18)

A máxima por aqui rondou os *31ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 19,5ºC, vento nulo, e céu limpo como esteve durante todo o dia.


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2011 às 09:21)

Mínima 17.1ºC

Agora 18.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (11 Out 2011 às 09:29)

Noite aparentemente mais fresca, ou não...
Só foi fresca onde o vento deixou.

Em Caneças só agora de manhã com o diminuir de intensidade do vento é que a temperatura baixou aos 19ºC.

Em Sintra(Pena) andou a noite toda na tropicalidade. E lá continua na casa dos 23ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2011 às 09:52)

Mínima em Setúbal de 15,2ºC

Agora muito sol e 20,8ºC com 55%Hr e vento quase nulo apenas uma brisa


----------



## JoãoPT (11 Out 2011 às 11:11)

Mínima de 15,4ºC.

Sigo actualmente com 22ºC, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2011 às 12:27)

Mais um dia em que quase certo chegarmos aos 30

neste momento 28.8ºC


----------



## meteo (11 Out 2011 às 13:22)

Uma mínima em Oeiras mais normal!! Mínima de 15,4ºC ás 7:50. 
Agora a temperatura vai nos 27,3 ºC... Sem vento,um dia magnifico para quem pode aproveitar...


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2011 às 13:33)

31.2ºc


----------



## Geiras (11 Out 2011 às 13:54)

Mínima de 11.3ºC.

Neste momento estão 30.2ºC e vento fraco quase nulo com uma máxima de 18km/h até ao momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2011 às 15:08)

Boas, a noite foi fresca, 15,4ºC de mínima (MeteoPortela).
Agora estou com ~29.0ºC.


----------



## fsl (11 Out 2011 às 16:56)

Em Oeiras mais um dia de VERÃO


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 11-10-11  16:49)
Temperatura: 	28.2°C 
Humidade: 	37%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	12.1°C 
Vento: 	1.6 km/hr SW
Pressão: 	1021.2 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 28.2°C 
Indíce THW: 	 27.7°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 27.7°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 15.4°C às   7:50 	 28.9°C às 14:14
Humidade: 	 31%  às  13:54 	 78%  às   7:42
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 8.3°C às   0:00 	 15.0°C às  15:48
Pressão: 	 1021.2hPa  às  16:48 	 1024.0hPa  às  10:01
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 14.5 km/hr  às  11:48
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 15.6°C às   7:32 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 28.3°C às  13:42


----------



## Lousano (11 Out 2011 às 18:38)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia de sol e pouco há mais a dizer.

Extremos hoje:

Tmax: 32,8ºC

Tmin: 13,2ºC



Extremos ontem:

Tmin: 31,4ºC

Tmin: 14,1ºC


Tactual: 28,5ºC


NOTA: Para quem segue os dados online da minha estação através do Wunderground.com (WU), eles estão incompletos devido a serem transmitidos faseadamente em virtude a problema no router.


----------



## F_R (11 Out 2011 às 20:09)

Máxima 33.1ºC

Agora ainda 28.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (11 Out 2011 às 23:05)

Temperatura máxima de *29,0ºC*.

De momento, 20,8ºC com humidade nos 36%.

Pressão a 1021 hPa e vento a 10,1 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Boas.

Está uma noite agradável, vento fraco ou nulo, ~22.5ºC.


----------



## Geiras (11 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Máxima de 30.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2011 às 23:29)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*15,2ºC*
Máxima:*31,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*18km/h*

Agora estão 19,4ºC, 81%Hr, 1020,9hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,9ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC


----------



## João Soares (12 Out 2011 às 02:20)

Ontem, dia 11 de Outubro, vê-se uma grande discrepância de valores entre a RUEMA (Cidade) e a EMA (Aeródromo) de Leiria:


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2011 às 09:09)

Bom dia

Mínima 16.3ºC

Agora 18.1ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2011 às 10:58)

23.4ºc


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2011 às 13:24)

E já vamos nos 31.9º
Já esteve nos 32.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2011 às 15:04)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia quentinho, neste momento vento nulo e temperatura a rondar os 30.0ºC.

Às 07h55 estavam ~14.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2011 às 16:24)

Agora 32.9ºC

Máxima 33.5ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2011 às 16:50)

Possivelmente dia histórico hoje em Setúbal...não tinha um dia tão quente como hoje desde o dia 19 de Agosto!!!

Máxima: *34,7ºC*


----------



## fsl (12 Out 2011 às 16:53)

E o VERÃO continua em Oeiras. Mais uma vez a TEMP max ultrapassou os 30ºs:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 12-10-11  16:49)
Temperatura: 	29.2°C 
Humidade: 	34%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	11.7°C 
Vento: 	4.8 km/hr SSW
Pressão: 	1019.2 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 29.2°C 
Indíce THW: 	 28.7°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 28.7°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 15.5°C às   6:49 	 30.6°C às 14:35
Humidade: 	 30%  às  14:19 	 80%  às   5:44
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 7.8°C às   3:19 	 14.4°C às   4:36
Pressão: 	 1019.1hPa  às  16:34 	 1022.0hPa  às  10:23
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 14.5 km/hr  às   9:43
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 15.6°C às   6:20 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 30.0°C às  14:3


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Out 2011 às 17:07)

São 17h do dia 12 de Outubro, não faz vento algum e estou com 30,5ºC.

Vá-se lá entender isto


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2011 às 17:23)

Estou de queixo caído estão *35,3ºC*, 17%Hr e vento a 0,0km/h a quase meia hora


----------



## Geiras (12 Out 2011 às 17:34)

Registos impressionantes! 

Por aqui nada de interessante a não ser a mínima, mas isso já se está à espera 

Mínima de *10.4ºC* e máxima de *31.9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 30.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2011 às 17:50)

A máxima foi mesmo aquele valor incrível! agora estão 33,1ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2011 às 18:01)

Às 18 horas estão 33.1ºC


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2011 às 19:35)

Finalmente abaixo dos 30

Mas ainda 29.2ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2011 às 20:13)

Boas.

Ainda ~25.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (12 Out 2011 às 21:51)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia quente.

Tmax: 33,4ºC

Tmin: 12,3ºC

Tactual: 20,3ºC


----------



## meteo (12 Out 2011 às 22:08)

miguel disse:


> Possivelmente dia histórico hoje em Setúbal...não tinha um dia tão quente como hoje desde o dia 19 de Agosto!!!
> 
> Máxima: *34,7ºC*



E amanhã deves ter um valor semelhante  
Nunca se pode enterrar um Verão,em Agosto...Quando menos se espera,ele apareçe! Que Outubro louco.Provavelmente vamos lembrar este Outubro,durante uns bons anos. Temperaturas altissimas,e o vento??Nada de nada...

A média das máximas em Lisboa em Agosto é de 28ºC..Aqui em Oeiras,sempre mais fresco devido á nortada,talvez nos 26ºC de média..Este mês esteve sempre acima dos 28ºC,tirando 1 dia... 

Amanhã aposto numa máxima louca em Oeiras,de 32,7º...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2011 às 22:59)

Eis o dia mais quente por aqui desde há... bastante. 12/10, máxima de *32,6ºC*. 

Actualmente, embora a temperatura desça com moderação, encontro-me com 20,5ºC. Perto das 21h ainda me encontrava na casa dos 24ºC.

Humidade nos 38% e pressão a 1020 hPa, com vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2011 às 23:18)

Em Caneças ainda estão *25,6ºC*.

Mais uma noite boa para dormir ao relento.

---------

Às 22h, Sintra(Pena) era a estação mais quente do país com 26,0ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Out 2011 às 23:21)

Boas.

Por agora ~20.5ºC, o vento continua a não dar sinais de existência.
Mais um dia com a temperatura a passar os 30.0ºC, já é o 8º dia neste mês, o que corresponde a ~67%


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2011 às 23:23)

E a esta hora ainda 24.2ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2011 às 23:37)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*15,1ºC* e junto ao solo *13,4ºC*
Máxima:*35,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*18km/h*

Humidade mínima:*17%*
Humidade máxima:*80%*

Agora estão 19,6ºC, 63%Hr, 1018,7hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,0ºC

Mín - 17,7ºC


----------



## JoãoPT (13 Out 2011 às 00:06)

Sigo com 20,7ºC noutra noite Veranesca. 

A máxima rondou os 34ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Out 2011 às 00:21)

Estive a rever as temperaturas máximas do dia 11 e reparei no valor de 40,1ºC de Leiria-Cidade.
Há problemas no sensor ou é mesmo por ser uma RUEMA e assim os seus valores serem muito díspares?


----------



## fsl (13 Out 2011 às 00:40)

Oeiras com uma noite sensivelmente igual à de ontem :

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 13-10-11 0:19)
Temperatura: 18.8°C 	Wind chill: 18.8°C 	Humidade: 70% 	Ponto Condensação: 13.2°C
Pressão: 1019.0 hPa 	Vento: 0.0 km/hr  N 	Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2011 às 06:38)

Sigo com uns absolutamente espectaculares *25,3ºC* (13/10, 6:38), tendo já atingido os *25,6ºC** (13/10, 5:08)*! 

Mínima de *21,0ºC* até ao momento, registada pouco depois das 00h, altura em que a temperatura começou a subir.

Nestas primeiras 6h do dia (nocturnas), o valor médio de temperatura é de 24,3ºC!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2011 às 09:35)

Boas.

Foi uma noite agradável, deu para dormir de janela aberta

Por agora "ainda" ~20.5ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2011 às 09:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estive a rever as temperaturas máximas do dia 11 e reparei no valor de 40,1ºC de Leiria-Cidade.
> Há problemas no sensor ou é mesmo por ser uma RUEMA e assim os seus valores serem muito díspares?



É mesmo por ser uma RUEMA. Em dias de pouco vento, como os que têm sucedido, chega a ter diferenças de 6-7ºC em relação à EMA de Leiria.
Ontem, dia 12, chegou aos 39,4ºC ao passo que Leiria (aeródromo) não foi além dos 32,9ºC.




Gilmet disse:


> Sigo com uns absolutamente espectaculares *25,3ºC* (13/10, 6:38), tendo já atingido os *25,6ºC** (13/10, 5:08)*!
> 
> Mínima de *21,0ºC* até ao momento, registada pouco depois das 00h, altura em que a temperatura começou a subir.
> 
> Nestas primeiras 6h do dia (nocturnas), o valor médio de temperatura é de 24,3ºC!



Basicamente o mesmo aconteceu por aqui. E penso que em Queluz também.

Mas ainda mais espectacular é olhar para este gráfico:

Temperatura em Sintra(Pena), nas últimas 24h:





Essa é a mesma estação que em Julho registou valores de temperatura máxima de 16ºC.
E que em JJA teve apenas 2 noites tropicais. Pois neste mês de Outubro já vai na 3ª e ontem não foi por 0,3ºC.


----------



## meteo (13 Out 2011 às 10:00)

Em Oeiras a minima foi de 16,4ºC,bem longe da tropicalidade. 
Agora vai ser sempre a subir até as 14/15h,por agora vai nos 22,2ºC.
http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2011 às 12:59)

AnDré disse:


> Basicamente o mesmo aconteceu por aqui. E penso que em Queluz também.



Em Queluz arrefeceu "normalmente" com mínima de 21,8ºC.


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2011 às 13:17)

Mínima 16.1ºC

Agora 33.1ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2011 às 13:30)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi 16,2

Agora estão 30,3ºC, 25%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2011 às 13:42)

31,5ºC, onde está o vento ?

Humidade nos 19%.


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2011 às 13:51)

Estão aqui agora 31,3ºc, 24%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## Geiras (13 Out 2011 às 13:51)

Mínima de 11.4ºC.

Neste momento 31.6ºC e o vento é quase inexistente!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2011 às 14:13)

32,2ºC 

Vento nulo e 18%.


----------



## Geiras (13 Out 2011 às 14:17)

32.5ºC e vento nulo!


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2011 às 14:17)

Cá em Abrantes

34.9ºC e 12% HR


----------



## FranciscoAlex (13 Out 2011 às 14:25)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*

38.9ºC e 15%HR  meu deus


----------



## Thomar (13 Out 2011 às 14:32)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Outubro 2011*



FranciscoAlex disse:


> 38.9ºC e 15%HR  meu deus



*38.9ºC???* 

não será antes 28.9ºC??? seria o mais provavel aí em Torres Vedras / Sobral da Abelheira(Mafra)...


----------



## ferreirinha47 (13 Out 2011 às 14:43)

Boas tardes, neste momento no site do IM (Grafico de Observações de superficie) constato que na estação do centro de Leiria estão 39,6 e no aerodromo 34,2, nao sei qual esta mais certo, mas de certeza que é o dia mais quente do ano ou pelo menos do top 3 do ano é de certeza, por aqui destila-se a esta hora companheiros


----------



## lsalvador (13 Out 2011 às 15:05)

Em Tomar neste momento conta com 36.7, com uma máxima de 36.8 e uma minima de 6.6.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Out 2011 às 15:11)

lsalvador disse:


> Em Tomar neste momento conta com 36.7, com uma máxima de 36.8 e uma minima de 6.6.





Amplitude térmica de 30,2ºC.

Aqui neste momento 32,7ºC e vento fraco de S/SE/E.


----------



## lsalvador (13 Out 2011 às 15:14)

Mário Barros disse:


> Amplitude térmica de 30,2ºC.
> 
> Aqui neste momento 32,7ºC e vento fraco de S/SE/E.



Nos últimos dias tem sido assim


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2011 às 16:07)

35.6ºC e 10% HR


----------



## beachboy30 (13 Out 2011 às 16:12)

Impressionante... Outubro a bater recordes... Como é possível... E já estamos bem dentro de Outubro... Nem com os dias mais pequenos a barreira dos 30ºC desaparece...


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2011 às 16:54)

Parece que a máxima já foi atingida e já começou a descer

Máxima 35.6ºC

Agora 34.3ºC


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2011 às 17:20)

Por Setúbal a minha máxima até ao momento é de 32,2ºC com algum vento fraco de SW não deixou aquecer tanto como ontem


----------



## Geiras (13 Out 2011 às 17:51)

Máxima de *34.1ºC*


----------



## fsl (13 Out 2011 às 18:38)

Oeiras continua com Tempo de Verão:


 Condições actuais (actualizado a 13-10-11  18:19)
Temperatura: 	26.6°C 
Humidade: 	43%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	13.0°C 
Vento: 	0.0 km/hr S
Pressão: 	1017.3 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 26.6°C 
Indíce THW: 	 26.2°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 26.2°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 16.4°C às   8:03 	 31.5°C às 13:57
Humidade: 	 20%  às  15:37 	 72%  às   0:00
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 5.0°C às  15:37 	 14.4°C às  17:12
Pressão: 	 1017.1hPa  às  17:33 	 1019.5hPa  às  10:01
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 16.1 km/hr  às  16:32
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 16.7°C às   6:59 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 30.6°C às  13:56


----------



## meteo (13 Out 2011 às 18:55)

beachboy30 disse:


> Impressionante... Outubro a bater recordes... Como é possível... E já estamos bem dentro de Outubro... Nem com os dias mais pequenos a barreira dos 30ºC desaparece...



Sem duvida impressionante,e espectacular de assistir.Hoje que tive hipótese de estar umas horas na praia de Carcavelos,por lá até as 15:00 esteve um calor abrasador,água óptima e vento??? Nada de nada.
Estavam pelo menos 30ºC,antes do vento fraco apareçer de Sudoeste e arrefeçer um pouco.
 Outubro incrivel... Há quem goste,quem não goste.Eu sinceramente preocupo-me se não começar a chover em fins de Outubro/inícios de Novembro...Até essa altura, foi muito interessante assistir a este fenómeno.

----------------------------------- 
Oeiras hoje,com máxima de 31,5ºC e vento fraco a muito fraco todo o dia!!
Rajada máxima de 16 km/hora...


----------



## Lousano (13 Out 2011 às 19:52)

Boa noite.

Calor e mais calor.

Tmin: 13,3ºC

Tmin: 33,9ºC

Tactual: 26,5ºC

A temperatura média até ao momento neste mês é de 22ºC, um valor mais elevado do que a temperatura média dos meses de Verão deste ano.

JUN: 19,9ºC
JUL: 20,4ºC
AGO: 21,3ºC
SET: 20,3ºC


----------



## AnDré (13 Out 2011 às 20:05)

meteo disse:


> Sem duvida impressionante,e espectacular de assistir.Hoje que tive hipótese de estar umas horas na praia de Carcavelos,por lá até as 15:00 esteve um calor abrasador,água óptima e vento??? Nada de nada.
> Estavam pelo menos 30ºC,antes do vento fraco apareçer de Sudoeste e arrefeçer um pouco.



Ehehe! Passei às 13h em Carcavelos e também não resisti! Tinha os calções e a toalha na mala do carro, e siga para um óptimo mergulho.
Amanhã, se tiver oportunidade farei o mesmo. Há que aproveitar todos os estados do tempo. 

Quanto a temperatura, Caneças (270m) chegou hoje aos 32,9ºC.
Temperatura que já não atingia desde 10 de Agosto!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Out 2011 às 20:49)

Boas.

Mais um dia de Verão, MeteoPortela a registar uma máxima de 34,1ºC, e como diz o AnDré... _Temperatura que já não atingia desde 10 de Agosto! _

Por agora ainda uns quentes ~25.5ºC.


----------



## meteo (13 Out 2011 às 21:02)

AnDré disse:


> .
> Há que aproveitar todos os estados do tempo.



Nem mais! Não vale a pena choramingar pelo que não temos,mas sim aproveitar o que há..

Oeiras,ainda vai nos 23,1ºC...


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2011 às 22:35)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*16,2ºC* e junto ao solo *15,0ºC*
Máxima:*32,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*23km/h*

Humidade mínima:*17%*
Humidade máxima:*75%*

Agora estão 22,1ºC, 57%Hr, 1017,3hpa e vento nulo


----------



## F_R (13 Out 2011 às 23:52)

Máxima 35.6ºC

Agora ainda 23.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 32,8ºC 

Mín - 21,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2011 às 00:04)

Máxima de 36,4 ºC.

Uma brutalidade para Outubro.

Céu limpo e vento nulo, humidade relativa de 37 % neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Out 2011 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem (dia 13):

17,7 ºC / 36,4 ºC

---

Vários dias consecutivos acima dos 32 ºC e hoje a ultrapassar os 36 ºC.


----------



## Geiras (14 Out 2011 às 00:15)

Boa noite!

Por aqui vou já com 16.1ºC e uma brisa ligeira de Sul.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2011 às 01:08)

Noite parece estar a começar em cheio, vou já com 20,9ºC e cai a bom ritmo 

Vento nulo.


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2011 às 06:55)

Inversão térmica às 5h na região de Lisboa:

26,5ºC - Sintra(Pena) (>400m)
23,0ºC - Caneças (270m)
20,7ºC - Queluz (160m)
18,9ºC - Moscavide (30m)


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2011 às 07:20)

Gráfico horário da estação de Sintra(Pena):







Há 24h acima dos 23ºC.
Às 6h seguia com 26,3ºC.


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2011 às 09:14)

Mínima 15.0ºC

Agora 18.5ºC


----------



## rozzo (14 Out 2011 às 09:38)

Não sei se já alguém comentou isto, mas hoje em particular reparei bastante, e fui ver à página da Agência Portuguesa do Ambinente, mas esta quase ausência de vento, neste tempo quente, faz notar imenso deterioração da qualidade do ar aqui pela zona de Lisboa. Que ar marítimo e vento venham depressa.  







_Fonte: Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente_


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2011 às 11:22)

E neste momento 26.6ºC

Pelo meteoabrantes subiu 7.2ºC na última hora


----------



## Geiras (14 Out 2011 às 13:46)

Mínima de 12.3ºC.

Neste momento 31.2ºC e vento nulo!


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2011 às 14:12)

E pronto cá estamos nós nos 32.6ºC


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2011 às 14:56)

Fresco em Setúbal!!

23,7ºC e humidade alta de 63% o vento é fraco a moderado de SW com um máximo até agora de 29km/h


----------



## zejorge (14 Out 2011 às 15:03)

Boa tarde

Por aqui sigo com 34,3º, menos 1,4º que ontem à mesma hora.


Cumpts


----------



## João Esteves (14 Out 2011 às 15:14)

Mais uma tarde de calor, já quase com 30ºC em Lx.
Ontem atingi o maior valor de temperatura máxima em Outubro desde que tenho registos (2004) e por pouco não era a máxima do ano  , com *34.1ºC*.
Neste momento a temperatura média em Lx apresenta um desvio positivo de 4.5ºC em relação aos valores médios normais para Outubro.

Amanhã espero sinceramente que já esteja um pouco mais fresco, embora não deva descer assim tanto, mas essa de chover na 3ªf avançada pela SIC ontem, foi mais uma boa oportunidade que perderam para estarem calados.


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2011 às 15:36)

35.2ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2011 às 15:37)

27,4ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2011 às 16:37)

Podem pensar que estou noutro pais mas estou em Portugal :P

Máxima até agora de 25,9ºc logo de manha

Agora estão uns frescos 23,6ºC, 71%Hr e vento fraco de SW 

A este de Setúbal nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical


----------



## DRC (14 Out 2011 às 16:47)

A temperatura actual na Póvoa de Santa Iria é de *28,1ºC* com uma humidade de 46%.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2011 às 17:06)

O vento caiu e a temperatura está numa subida repentina e a humidade a dar um tombo brutal!! 

Actual 26,2ºC, 56%Hr e vento muito fraco


----------



## fsl (14 Out 2011 às 17:14)

Hoje Oeiras com uma TEMP já mais amena:

 Condições actuais (actualizado a 14-10-11  17:09)
Temperatura: 	24.6°C 
Humidade: 	73%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	19.4°C 
Vento: 	0.0 km/hr SSW
Pressão: 	1016.0 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 24.6°C 
Indíce THW: 	 25.8°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 25.8°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 16.0°C às   4:00 	 27.3°C às 12:48
Humidade: 	 43%  às  15:25 	 86%  às   1:05
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 8.9°C às   6:15 	 19.4°C às  16:26
Pressão: 	 1016.0hPa  às  17:09 	 1017.8hPa  às   0:00
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 20.9 km/hr  às  12:52
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 16.1°C às   3:43 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 27.8°C às  12:48


----------



## meteo (14 Out 2011 às 17:49)

Passei umas horas na praia de Carcavelos..E mais uma vez um dia fenomenal.
Muito calor,e 2 horas com vento NULO... Depois lá apareçeu o vento muito fraco de Sudoeste,mas a temperatura manteve-se agradável. Ainda teve 10 minutos de nevoeiro


----------



## F_R (14 Out 2011 às 18:08)

Máxima 35.3ºC 

Agora 33.8ºC e 12% hr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2011 às 18:12)

Boas.

Por aqui estão ~28.0ºC.
Pelas 07h54 estavam ~15.0ºC.

Ontem às 23h15 estavam ~23.5ºC.

*TOP3 das temperaturas máximas mais elevadas de 2011*
36.3ºC - 09.08
34.4ºC - 25.06
*34.1ºC - 13.10*
MeteoPortela​
Ontem foi também o dia menos húmido (HR mínima mais baixa) com *11%*.MeteoPortela


----------



## Geiras (14 Out 2011 às 20:22)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *32.2ºC*
Mínima: *12.3ºC*


----------



## Geiras (14 Out 2011 às 21:37)

Por aqui estão já 18.9ºC e a humidade está bastante elevada, nos 85%.


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2011 às 23:20)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Mínima:*16,1ºC* e junto ao solo *15,0ºC*
Máxima:*28,6ºC*

Rajada máxima: *29km/h*

Agora estão 19,6ºC, 71%Hr, 1016,2hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Out 2011 às 23:47)

Boas.

Mais uma noite agradável, temperatura a rondar os 22.0ºC e as folhas das árvores estão imóveis. Humidade relativa nos 32%.

*Máxima:* 30.7ºC
*Mínima:* 16.4ºC
*Rajada:* 19.3km/h de SW/W/NW
*HR:* 18% - 84%
(*MeteoPortela*)


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,1ºC 

Mín - 17,8ºC


----------



## F_R (15 Out 2011 às 00:42)

Ainda 21.7ºC


----------



## Lousano (15 Out 2011 às 01:05)

Ontem um mais um dia sem história: sol e calor.

Tmax: 33,8ºC

Tmin: 13,8ºC

Tactual: 16,7ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Out 2011 às 08:37)

Em Caneças, esta foi a 4ª noite consecutiva com mínima tropical. 
E a 7ª este mês. 

Neste momento 21,2ºC.

Sintra(Pena), pelo menos nas observações horárias, não desceu dos 22ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2011 às 10:57)

Mínima em Setúbal de 15,9ºC

Agora céu emcoberto! apenas 17,7ºC, 91%Hr e vento fraco de SW

Está uma manha de verdadeiro Outono por aqui e foi um balde de agua gelada para quem pensava fazer mais um dia de praia depois de uma semana tórrida


----------



## Geiras (15 Out 2011 às 11:08)

Já não fico a zeros na precipitação este mês, tenho 0.2mm de humidade/nevoeiro 

Mínima de 13.3ºC.

Neste momento estão 21ºC, bem mais fresco que nos últimos dias.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2011 às 11:18)

O sol já quer furar este manto de nevoeiro mas está ainda difícil!!

18,4ºC
89%Hr
1018,7hpa
rajada max 19km/h


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2011 às 11:26)

Por aqui, mais um dia vulgar deste Outubro, com céu limpo e 24,7ºC actuais.

Humidade nos 46% e vento a 12,2 km/h de E (90º).

A mínima foi de *18,6ºC*.


----------



## Rainy (15 Out 2011 às 11:42)

Por aqui humidade e frio só noutra dimensão, continua o tempo de Verão!!!


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2011 às 11:47)

Aqui continua um belo dia de Outono céu encoberto e 18,9ºC com humidade nos 86%...mas isto vai levantar não tarda muito


----------



## Geiras (15 Out 2011 às 13:11)

Por aqui o calor já começa a apertar, 27.2ºC, 50%HR e vento fraco de S/SE.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2011 às 13:18)

Aqui já está o céu limpo mas calor nada disso estão apenas 20,7ºC, 78%Hr e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## Geiras (15 Out 2011 às 14:10)

28.4ºC e vento fraco de SSE.


----------



## Lousano (15 Out 2011 às 15:08)

O dia segue ensolarado e com vento fraco.

Tmin: 12,3ºC

Tactual: 31,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (15 Out 2011 às 16:24)

A máxima acabou por ser *28.4ºC*.

Neste momento, já com vento fraco a moderado de SW a temperatura é de 25.6ºC e a humidade de 56%.


----------



## meteo (15 Out 2011 às 16:39)

Em Carcavelos,manhã Outonal com nevoeiro e vento fresco.Temperatura inferior a 20ºC  até as 13:00 e a partir dai sol, aumento de temperatura,algum calor e praticamente sem vento...


----------



## fsl (15 Out 2011 às 16:54)

Oeiras, hoje com "Tempo" mais próximo da época :

Condições actuais (actualizado a 15-10-11  16:49)
Temperatura: 	22.1°C 
Humidade: 	77%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	17.9°C 
Vento: 	8.0 km/hr SSW
Pressão: 	1018.4 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 22.1°C 
Indíce THW: 	 22.7°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 22.7°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 15.7°C às   6:35 	 23.5°C às 14:26
Humidade: 	 69%  às  15:10 	 93%  às   9:03
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 13.3°C às   5:39 	 18.3°C às  13:56
Pressão: 	 1016.3hPa  às   4:35 	 1019.8hPa  às  12:26
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 17.7 km/hr  às  12:11


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2011 às 17:16)

Dia de Outono por aqui máxima até ao momento de 24,8ºC agora estão 24,2ºc, 67%Hr a humidade alta caracterizou todo este dia!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Out 2011 às 18:23)

Os altos cúmulos minam o céu.


----------



## Geiras (15 Out 2011 às 19:04)

21.6ºC, 71%HR e vento fraco de SW.

Já se nota bem o arrefecimento destes dias e a humidade elevada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Out 2011 às 21:33)

Boas.

Por aqui já está fresco, contrariamente aos últimos dias, estão à volta de 19.0ºC e já se nota bem o nevoeiro junto à serra.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2011 às 22:22)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*15,9ºC*
Máxima:*25,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29,0km/h SW*

Agora estão 19,7ºC, 86%Hr, 1018,7hpa e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (15 Out 2011 às 22:23)

Alguma névoa, também por aqui.

Sigo com *17,7ºC*, mínima do dia até ao momento, depois de uma máxima de *25,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 81% e pressão nos 1019 hPa.

Vento nos 11,5 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## meteo (15 Out 2011 às 23:04)

Noite espectacular em Paço de Arcos/Oeiras! Mais uma aliás...
A estação MeteoOeiras regista 19,1ºC,e vento muito fraco...


----------



## Profetaa (15 Out 2011 às 23:11)

Boa noite.

Por cá noite fresca, e com um nevoeiro cerrado.....


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,0ºC 

Mín - 17,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2011 às 00:10)

Agora, por aqui ~18.0ºC.
O nervoeiro/neblina matem-se, o meu termómetro até já está "encharcado" pela humidade

MeteoPortela:
*Máxima:* 26.9ºC (15h3815h54)
*Mínima:* 15.4ºC (09h56)
Agora: 18.3ºC 79%


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2011 às 10:04)

Bom dia.

Ontem, a mínima, registada apenas 5 minutos antes da mudança de dia, ficou-se pelos *17,5ºC*.

Vento nulo toda a madrugada. Alguma nebulosidade alta, constituida essencialmente por Cirrus e Cirrostratus, e temperatura mínima de *15,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,6ºC, humidade nos 75%, e 0,0 km/h.

Pressão nos 1021 hPa.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2011 às 10:55)

Boas

Mínima de 17,5ºC logo ao inicio da madrugada

Agora está uma manha menos húmida e enevoada que ontem! estão 22,0ºC, 79%Hr, 1021,0hpa e vento quase nulo de SW


----------



## Rainy (16 Out 2011 às 12:44)

Por aqui as cores de Outono vão-se mostrando, com amarelos,dourados acastanhados e alguns alaranjados!
Tenho algumas imagens mas n sei como as postar??


----------



## Geiras (16 Out 2011 às 14:29)

Mínima de 13.9ºC.

Mas que excelente dia este, bastante mais fresco que os últimos, com 25.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2011 às 14:36)

Dia bem mais quente aqui hoje sigo com 28,8ºC e humidade de 39% o vento é praticamente nulo


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2011 às 15:12)

Outro dia com mais de 30ºC

Temperatura a actual 30,4ºC, 35%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## fsl (16 Out 2011 às 16:07)

Em Oeiras, hoje a TEMP voltou a subir...

Condições actuais (actualizado a 16-10-11  15:59)
Temperatura: 	25.2°C 
Humidade: 	61%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	17.1°C 
Vento: 	4.8 km/hr E
Pressão: 	1019.6 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 25.2°C 
Indíce THW: 	 25.7°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 25.7°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 15.3°C às   8:03 	 26.8°C às 15:05
Humidade: 	 50%  às  15:10 	 93%  às   8:17
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 13.9°C às   4:27 	 18.9°C às  10:49
Pressão: 	 1019.3hPa  às   4:20 	 1021.6hPa  às  10:20
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 14.5 km/hr  às  11:25
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 15.6°C às   4:52 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 27.2°C às  13:34


----------



## F_R (16 Out 2011 às 16:17)

Mínima 15ºC
Máxima 29.3ºC

Agora algumas nuvens e 28.3ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Out 2011 às 20:09)

Neste momento 24.7ºC


----------



## Rainy (16 Out 2011 às 20:22)

Sabem como se pode inserir fotos aquí??


----------



## AnDré (16 Out 2011 às 20:49)

Rainy disse:


> Sabem como se pode inserir fotos aquí??



 Como inserir imagens no forum


----------



## Geiras (16 Out 2011 às 22:40)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *27.9ºC*
Mínima: *13.9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (16 Out 2011 às 23:20)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma máxima de *27,4ºC*, sigo com 19,7ºC, humidade nos 63% e pressão a 1020 hPa, com vento a 8,6 km/h de NNE (22º).


Apenas em tom de curiosidade, a média das máximas do mês, até ao momento, é de *28,9ºC*. Nem em meses de Verão tenho tal média.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2011 às 23:52)

Boa noite.

Esta noite pouco ou nada tem a ver com a anterior, pelo menos por enquanto. Por aqui sigo com uns agradáveis (~)21.0ºC e vento praticamente nulo.

MeteoPortela:
*Máxima:* 26.3ºC (16h28)
*Mínima:* 16.3ºC (09h16 a 09h20)
*HR:* 39% - 92%
*Rajada:* 17.7km/h de WNW
Agora 21.9ºC(dif. 24h +3,1ºC), 55% (dif. 24h -22%), vento/rajada 0.0km/h e 1019.5hPa(dif. 24h +1.0hPa).


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2011 às 01:09)

Extremos ontem em Setubal:

Mínima:*17,5ºC*
Máxima:*30,6ºC* 

Rajada máxima:*14,5km/h* 

Agora estão ainda 21,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2011 às 01:16)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,7ºC 

Mín - 16,7ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2011 às 07:27)

Bom dia.

Por aqui (~)16.0ºC sem neblina/nevoeiro, vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2011 às 08:33)

Bom dia
mínima 14.4ºC

agora 15.2ºC


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2011 às 11:14)

Manhã agradável

21.7ºC


----------



## meteo (17 Out 2011 às 11:28)

E pronto,mais um dia de Verão. 
Estão 22,8 ºC em Oeiras...Ainda deve ir aos 26/28ºC de máxima hoje...


----------



## JoãoPT (17 Out 2011 às 12:48)

Sigo com 24,7ºC, vento nulo e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2011 às 13:00)

Mínima de 17,3ºC

Agora estão 25,4ºC já esteve 26,9ºC

O sol está bastante fraco


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2011 às 13:22)

26.8ºC e 33% hr


----------



## Lousano (17 Out 2011 às 13:26)

Boa tarde.

Mais um dia ensolarado e de vento fraco.

Tmin: 12,8ºC

Tactual: 24,5ºC

Ontem a temperatura máxima quedou-se pelos 28,6ºC, depois de muitos dias sempre acima dos 30ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2011 às 13:51)

Boa tarde.

Está um dia ensolarado, algumas nuvens altas no céu, mas nada de mais. Por agora (~)28.0ºC.


----------



## Rainy (17 Out 2011 às 14:16)

por aqui nada de novo continua o calor e o tempo seco até quando vai durar!?


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Out 2011 às 14:45)

Ainda não foi desta que o calor mereceu lenços brancos 

27,4ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## F_R (17 Out 2011 às 16:47)

Hoje voltou a passar dos 30

Máxima até ao momento de 30.1ºC

Agora 29.3ºC


----------



## fsl (17 Out 2011 às 17:12)

Oeiras continua com tempo estival...  :
 Condições actuais (actualizado a 17-10-11  17:09)
Temperatura: 	27.7°C 
Humidade: 	42%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	13.6°C 
Vento: 	9.7 km/hr NE
Pressão: 	1018.4 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	0.0 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 311.2mm
Wind chill: 	 27.7°C 
Indíce THW: 	 27.4°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 27.4°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 16.2°C às   8:08 	 27.8°C às 15:32
Humidade: 	 42%  às  17:07 	 81%  às   8:38
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 12.2°C às   6:27 	 16.7°C às  10:38
Pressão: 	 1018.4hPa  às  17:07 	 1021.0hPa  às  10:23
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 0.0mm/hr  às  ----
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 12.9 km/hr  às  12:05
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 16.1°C às   7:56 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 27.8°C às  15:2


----------



## Geiras (17 Out 2011 às 20:38)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *29.5ºC*
Mínima: *13.4ºC*


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2011 às 20:42)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*17,3ºC*
Máxima:*26,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*20,9km/h*

Agora estão 24,1ºC, 51%Hr, 1018,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Duarte Sousa (17 Out 2011 às 23:28)

Boa noite.

Por aqui estão (~)20.5ºC, vento fraco de NW.

MeteoPortela:
*Máxima:* 28.9ºC (16h48 a 17h06)
*Mínima: * 17.8ºC (09h04 a 09h16)
*HR:* 27% - 73%
*Rajada:* 20.9km/h de NW.
Agora 21.0ºC, 46%, 4.8km/h de NW e 1018.8hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 28,2ºC 

Mín - 17,8ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2011 às 07:58)

Bom dia.

Por agora (~)19.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2011 às 08:37)

Bom dia

Por agora estamos a atingir a mínima desta noite com 12.8ºC


----------



## Lousano (18 Out 2011 às 09:26)

Bom dia.

A noite de hoje já foi um pouco mais fresca.

Tmin: 9,5ºC

Tactual: 12,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2011 às 09:43)

Bom dia!

Finalmente alguma frescura! Mínima de *14,3ºC*.

Temperatura actual de apenas 14,8ºC, e humidade nos 83%.

Vento a 10,1 km/h de N (360º), e pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2011 às 10:13)

Agora ainda 16.8ºC


----------



## Teles (18 Out 2011 às 10:28)

Mínima até ao momento de 12.5Cº , dia bem mais fresco em comparação ao de ontem.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2011 às 13:37)

26.6ºC neste momento


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2011 às 13:39)

Estão 26,1ºC, 43%Hr e vento quase nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2011 às 14:54)

Boas.

Aqui estão à volta de 25.5ºC. Está céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2011 às 17:51)

Máxima 27.9ºC

Agora 25.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (18 Out 2011 às 19:56)

Depois de uma máxima de *22,6ºC*, sigo actualmente com 17,3ºC, a descer a bom ritmo.

Humidade nos 69% e pressão a 1019 hPa, com vento a 7,9 km/h de NO (338º).


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2011 às 20:17)

17,1ºC e vento forte de NNE.


----------



## Geiras (18 Out 2011 às 20:19)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *27.2ºC*
Mínima: *12.8ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2011 às 20:21)

Boas.

Já está fresco, a intensidade do vento aumentou, por agora (~)18.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2011 às 20:34)

Hoje está a refrescar bem mais cedo

Agora 19.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Out 2011 às 21:18)

16,3ºC e 80%.

Vento moderado a forte de norte.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2011 às 21:59)

16.7ºC por agora


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Out 2011 às 22:59)

Com a intensidade do vento vindo de N/NW isto vai refrescando mais, aqui está nos (~)17.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (18 Out 2011 às 23:10)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*17,6ºC*
Máxima:*27,7ºC*

Rajada máxima:*24,1km/h*

Agora estão 18,0ºC, 67%Hr, 1020,0hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2011 às 23:45)

Sigo já com 14.9ºC

era bonito ser hoje que descia dos 10


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2011 às 00:04)

Estão 17,4ºC a quanto tempo não tinha esta temperatura a esta hora


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2011 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,3ºC 

Mín - 15,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2011 às 00:08)

A temperatura máxima ontem foi de 24,2ºC.

Neste momento 15,1ºC e vento fraco de SE.


----------



## João Esteves (19 Out 2011 às 00:38)

Boa Noite,

Hoje já esteve uma temperatura um pouco mais baixa, com 25ºC e bastante mais vento, o que ajudou a descida das máximas. Amanhã espera-se uma nova descida de valores com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2011 às 07:45)

Bom dia

Por agora (~)16.0ºC, parece que o vento amainou, vento fraco ou nulo.
Hoje parece que o dia não ultrapassará os 23ºC na região de Lisboa...


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2011 às 08:09)

A estagnação total reinou esta noite, tendo a mínima sido de *15,0ºC*.

De momento, 15,2ºC e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus, com Fractus a cobrirem a serra.

Humidade nos 83% e vento a 21,2 km/h de NO (338º).

Pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2011 às 08:28)

Boas

Mínima de 14,9ºC

Agora estão 15,4ºC, 82%Hr, 1020,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2011 às 09:21)

Mínima 13.4ºC

Agora 15.2ºC


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2011 às 11:33)

passamos a pouco os 20ºC

Agora 20.2ºC e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2011 às 12:12)

Temperatura actual de 21,9ºC e humidade de 60% o vento é fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi de 33,8km/h


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Out 2011 às 12:42)

Clara diferença no dia de hoje, quanto a temperatura como ao vento.

Sigo com 23ºC, vento fraco a moderado e céu nublado por nuvens altas, maioritariamente cirrus.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2011 às 14:30)

Boas.

Hoje o céu está com algumas nuvens, aqui predominam os cirrus fibratus e alguns rastos de condensação dos aviões.

Dia muito ventoso, (~)23.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Out 2011 às 16:33)

21,2ºC actuais, tendo a máxima sido de *21,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 55% e vento moderado, nos 19,1 km/h de NE (45º).

Pressão a 1020 hPa.


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2011 às 16:54)

Máxima ainda quente de 26.3ºC

Agora 25.3ºC


----------



## Rainy (19 Out 2011 às 17:23)

Mas amanhã a tº volta a subir??


----------



## Lousano (19 Out 2011 às 18:28)

Depois da neblina matinal, o dia foi de sol.

Tmax: 23,6ºC

Tmin: 9,2ºC


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2011 às 19:21)

E com o por-do-sol a temperatura desce a bom ritmo

Agora 20.5ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2011 às 21:19)

*14,9ºC*
*24,3ºC*

Rajada máx:*34km/h*

Agora estão 18,5ºC, 74%Hr, 1019,9hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (19 Out 2011 às 21:23)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *24.4ºC*
Mínima: *9.6ºC 
*


----------



## F_R (19 Out 2011 às 23:05)

16.7ºc


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2011 às 23:41)

Boas.

Dia ventoso, por agora (~)17.0ºC.

MeteoPortela:
*Máxima:* 22.9ºC (15h48 e 16h18)
*Mínima:* 15.4ºC (06h14 a 06h24)
*Rajada:* 40.2km/h (19h12, 20h42 e  22h20, sempre de NW)
*HR:* 47% - 79%
Agora 16.9ºC, 76%, vento 11.3km/h rajada 19.3km/h de NW, 1020.2hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Out 2011 às 23:46)

O vento tem-se estado a intensificar, estou com 16,5ºC e rajada máxima de 64 km/h.


----------



## JoãoPT (19 Out 2011 às 23:52)

E ai está um fresquinho que já não via a esta hora há uns belos tempos. 

Sigo com 18,5ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC 

Mín - 15,0ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2011 às 00:11)

Por Setúbal registo agora 17,2ºC, 81%Hr, 1020,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2011 às 09:16)

Mínima 11.6ºC

Agora 15.0ºC e algum nevoeiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2011 às 09:32)

Bom dia.

Por agora (~)18.0ºC.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2011 às 13:01)

Boas

Mínima por aqui de 15,8ºC

Agora estão 23,4ºC, 50%Hr, 1018,6hpa e vento quase nulo

Rajada máxima até agora 25,7km/h NNE


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2011 às 13:32)

23.7ºc


----------



## Geiras (20 Out 2011 às 13:45)

Mínima de 11.3ºC.

Neste momento sigo com 24.7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (20 Out 2011 às 16:57)

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 11,6ºC.

Neste momento, sol, vento fraco e 24,1ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2011 às 17:36)

Boa tarde.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *15,2ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 23,1ºC e humidade nos 43%. A máxima foi de *23,4ºC*.

Pressão nos 1017 hPa e vento a 8,6 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2011 às 19:14)

Boas

Mínima de 15.3ºC registada pelo MeteoPortela.

Por agora, aqui, (~)22.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2011 às 19:21)

Máxima 25.5ºC

Agora 23.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Out 2011 às 22:41)

Atingi os 18,0ºC há pouco.

O vento, que rodou mais uns graus para Este, começou a soprar de forma moderada, nos 13,3 km/h actuais, de ENE (68º), fazendo com que a temperatura tenha vindo a subir rapidamente.

Actuais *20,7ºC* com 44% de humidade.


Mira-Sintra (Sintra), 20/10/2011, 22h41m, 20,7ºC. Sem dúvida interessante.


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2011 às 22:46)

Neste momento ainda 19.9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2011 às 22:57)

Boa noite.

Por agora, aqui, (~)18.0ºC.

MeteoPortela:
*Máxima:* 25.3ºC (17h48)
*Mínima:* 15.3ºC (08h22 a 08h28)
*Rajada:* 29.0km/h (05h34 de NW)
*HR:* 31% - 82%
Agora 21.7ºC, 36%, 8.0km/h de NNE e 1016.5hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC 

Mín - 15,0ºC


----------



## João Esteves (21 Out 2011 às 00:02)

Final de tarde e inicio de noite abafada, com 21ºC ainda por esta hora ! 
Amanhã estarão 24ºC/25ºC e céu pouco nublado, em Lx.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2011 às 07:46)

Bom dia

Por aqui está bem fresco em relação às últimas manhãs, (~)13.0ºC.

Diria impressionante, o MeteoPortela registou a máxima de apenas 39% de Humidade relativa


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2011 às 09:12)

Mínima 15.3ºC

Agora 15.9ºC


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2011 às 11:40)

Sol agradável lá fora

19.3ºC


----------



## NfrG (21 Out 2011 às 12:52)

Boa tarde a todos

Estive ausente durante muito tempo devido aos horários que agora tenho, mas aqui estou eu. 

É tempo de aproveitar o sol que ainda nos faz companhia, já que a partir de amanhã vem o tempo mais severo. É de notar que hoje já faz mais frio e o vento sopra com mais intensidade.


----------



## Geiras (21 Out 2011 às 15:53)

Mínima de 11.6ºC.

Neste momento 25.7ºC.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2011 às 16:05)

Boas

Aqui estão agora uns quentes 27,6ºC, humidade de apenas 33% e o vento não sopra a muito tempo nem sequer uma brisa! A pressão deu uma queda grande nas ultimas horas, é agora de 1012,9hpa


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2011 às 18:28)

Ora boas tardes, aqui pelo Laranjeiro a pressão também sofreu uma boa queda, a temperatura situa-se nos 24,5ºC, o Céu completamente limpinho e o vento é fraco de N.


----------



## F_R (21 Out 2011 às 18:30)

Máxima 24.9ºC

Agora 24.6ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2011 às 18:34)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*13,7ºC*
Máxima:*27,6ºC*

Rajada máxima:*17,7km/h*

Agora estão 23,1ºC, 56%Hr, 1012,6hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (21 Out 2011 às 19:10)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *25.7ºC*
Mínima: *11.6ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2011 às 19:25)

Boa tarde/noite.

Por aqui não se avistou nenhuma nuvem durante o dia, ainda custa a acreditar que amanhã já poderá chover

Agora (~)20.5ºC.


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2011 às 19:35)

Queda brusca na temperatura desde as 18h e 30, neste momento 20,5ºC e continua em queda.


----------



## meteo (21 Out 2011 às 20:04)

Um dia bem quente para um 21 de Outubro.Mas como foi este mês,este dia até passa por normal. 
Agora sim,vai começar o Outono..Esperemos pelo Domingo.


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2011 às 20:16)

Setúbal 

20,3ºC
70%Hr
1013,2hpa
vento fraco 
média dos últimos dez minutos 5,5km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,8ºC 

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 00:15)

Boas.
Por aqui agora, vento fraco ou nulo, temperaturas à volta de 16.5ºC.

MeteoPortela
*Máxima:* 24.9ºC (16h02)
*Mínima:* 15.9ºC (07h40 a 08h21)
*Rajada:* 20.9km/h (06h54 de NE)
*HR: * 34% - 59%
Agora 18.7ºC(-2.0ºC 24h), 56%(+17% 24h), 1013.1hPa(+3.0hPa 24h) e rajada de 3.2km/h de Oeste.


----------



## Teles (22 Out 2011 às 00:18)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , vento nulo e uma temperatura de 14.3ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2011 às 00:21)

Boas. A noite está muito mais fresca que as anteriores em Almada: 16.1ºC há momentos.

A humidade está nos 79%, pressão nos 1013.5 hPa.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2011 às 00:23)

Ontem, máxima de *23,7ºC*.

Por agora, 16,1ºC e humidade nos 75%.

Pressão nos 1014 hPa.


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2011 às 00:41)

Sigo com 14.4ºC, 83%HR e vento fraco de Sul.


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2011 às 01:55)

Extremos de ontem:

Tmax: 25,6ºC

Tmin: 10,2ºC

Neste momento 12,7ºC (com tendência a aumentar a temperatura - 10,9ºC de tmin hoje até ao momento).


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2011 às 09:17)

A célula a sudoeste de Lisboa já apresenta actividade eléctrica.


----------



## Rainy (22 Out 2011 às 09:36)

Mas vai se manter por agora pelo menos longe de nós!??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 09:43)

Bom dia.

Manhã fresca, por aqui (~)17.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (22 Out 2011 às 10:45)

Bom dia

Mínima 13.6ºC

Agora 16.8ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2011 às 11:26)

Para sul está mais nublado. há ainda alguma neblina no art mas nada de especial. Há momentos 20.4c em Almada.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Out 2011 às 12:22)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *14,1ºC*.

Por agora, 20,6ºC e céu pouco nublado, em geral por Cumulus Humilis.

Humidade nos 64%, vento a 12,2 km/h de SE (135º) e pressão nos 1013 hPa.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2011 às 12:26)

Por Setúbal céu cada vez mais nublado e por nuvens mais desenvolvidas a temperatura mínima foi de 14,2ºC no terraço e 13,5ºC junto ao solo

Agora estão 21,7ºC, 68%Hr, 1012,7hpa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 22,5km/h


----------



## Lousano (22 Out 2011 às 12:43)

Por aqui o céu está cada vez mais nublado e o vento a intensificar-se.

Tmin: 8,5ºC

Tactual: 22,6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2011 às 12:45)

Tudo calmo, pequenos cúmulos que se vão formando, numa mistura de pó e humidade em altura.

21,0ºC e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2011 às 12:51)

Mínima de 11.8ºC.

Neste momento 22.4ºC e vento fraco de SE/S.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2011 às 13:34)

Boas tardes, inicia-se a tarde aqui no Laranjeiro com Céu muito nublado nomeadamente nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical, vento fraco variável, temperatura nos 22,6ºC.


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2011 às 13:35)

Neste momento sigo com 23.1ºC, céu muito nublado a alternar com abertas e o vento tem estado a intensificar nos últimos 10 minutos de SSW.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 14:02)

Boas.

Agora (~)25.0ºC, intensidade do vento variável, nulo ou fraco, por vezes moderado de SW. Céu nublado por cumulus humilis, e a NE/E/SE avistam-se, penso eu, cumulus congestus.


----------



## PedroAfonso (22 Out 2011 às 14:25)

Boas. Por santarém as nuvens crescem a olhos vistos. Cumulus congestus um pouco em todas as direções. Já em Almada estão atualmente 23.1c com tendência para subir.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2011 às 15:14)

Céu em fase de limpeza por o vento ter rodado pra sul estando há pouco de este.

Neste momento 20,8ºC e 79%.

1010,7 hpa.


----------



## Rainy (22 Out 2011 às 15:45)

Afinal o outono só começa amanhã hoje ainda vai muita gente á praia!!


----------



## jorge1990 (22 Out 2011 às 16:22)

Boas

Neste momento, 22.8ºC, 68%HR e 1011 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Out 2011 às 17:12)

A tarde vai passando, e não tarda é de noite e _cadê_ a chuva ? Hun ? 

20,0ºC e vento fraco de sul.

1010,6 hpa.

Nunca esta imagem teve tão correcta


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2011 às 17:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> A tarde vai passando, e não tarda é de noite e _cadê_ a chuva ? Hun ?


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2011 às 17:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> A tarde vai passando, e não tarda é de noite e _cadê_ a chuva ? Hun ?
> 
> 20,0ºC e vento fraco de sul.
> 
> ...



Deixa lá que não vais ter o teu 50 dias sem chuva como tanto desejas


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Out 2011 às 18:15)

registo uma pressão de1011.5 hPa.

Há mais de um mês que a pressão não baixava tanto.


----------



## Lightning (22 Out 2011 às 19:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> A tarde vai passando, e não tarda é de noite e _cadê_ a chuva ? Hun ?
> 
> Nunca esta imagem teve tão correcta



Na manhã de Segunda-feira havias de ter tanta água à porta do teu prédio que nem conseguisses sair de casa. Isso sim tinha piada. 

---

À parte de estupidez como esta, é só para referir que os 1,1 mm que a minha estação registou hoje foram causados pela calibração do pluviómetro que estive a fazer.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2011 às 20:04)

Boas noites, aqui pelo Laranjeiro apesar da nebulosidade de manhã á tarde o Céu limpou praticamente ficando então um belo dia com algum vento e neblina á mistura. Por agora as coisas já arrefeceram com 19,7ºC, Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de W .


----------



## João Esteves (22 Out 2011 às 21:12)

Boa Noite,

A minha estação em Nisa/Portalegre já registou 1mm de água, pouco depois das 18h abateu-se por lá um aguaceiro. O céu lá estava realmente muito mais carregado do que por aqui. Aqui em Lx só mesmo amanhã por volta da hora do almoço é que se deverão sentir os primeiros pingos.  Até lá aguardemos serenamente.

Entretanto, sigo com 18.9ºC, 80% e 1011.8 hPa e já agora, o país inteiro já está sob alerta laranja no site do IM .


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Out 2011 às 21:34)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o ar está muito húmido, vento fraco. (~)19.0ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Out 2011 às 22:58)

De muito perto de loures, talvez por me encontrar a maior altitude que o Fanqueiro, registo ventos de 7m/s (rajada) e médias de 4 m/s. 
88% de humidade e 18ºC. 

Visualmente registo particula de água em suspensão/arrastadas pelo vento.

a minha estação fica on-line toda a noite


----------



## Rainy (22 Out 2011 às 23:50)

Por aqui está muito nublado e muita humidade e frio!!


----------



## fsl (22 Out 2011 às 23:52)

Oeiras com noite muito "calma", com a HUM a atingir 92%.


Condições actuais   (actualizado às 22-10-11 23:49)



Temperatura: 18.4°C

Wind chill: 18.4°C

Humidade: 92% 

Ponto Condensação: 17.1°C 

Pressão: 1012.8 hPa

Vento: 6.4 km/hr  SSW 

Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2011 às 23:56)

Será que vamos ter algum aguaceiro e/ou trovoada antes da chegada da superficie frontal!?


----------



## Geiras (22 Out 2011 às 23:58)

windchill disse:


> Será que vamos ter algum aguaceiro e/ou trovoada antes da chegada da superficie frontal!?



É possível, sim. Mas nada de mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 21,7ºC 

Mín - 16,1ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 00:08)

Extremos ontem em Setubal:

Mínima:*14,2ºC* e *13,5ºC* junto ao solo
Máxima:*23,1ºC*

Rajada máxima:*33,8km/h*

Agora estão 18,8ºC, 88%Hr, 1012,4hpa e vento fraco de W/SW


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 00:10)

Noite muito húmida, o vento vai soprando fraco de SW, (~)18.5ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 10:19)

Bom dia

Já se nota bem o aumento da intensidade do vento, que sopra de SW. Neste momento (~)20.5ºC.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 10:23)

Nos últimos minutos o vento na zona a norte de Loures aumentou subitamente e já registei rajadas de 9,8 m/s, mais de 35 km/h.
vel. média de vento de 6,0 m/s

p.s. agora uma de 10,7 m/s. está giro.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 10:53)

Bom dia

Mínima por Setúbal de 16,9ºC

Agora estão 20,7ºC, 75%Hr, 1009,9hpa e vento fraco por vezes moderado de SW a rajada máxima até agora foi de 35,4km/h SSW

Estação em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## zejorge (23 Out 2011 às 11:05)

Bom dia

Por aqui tudo calmo, nota-se um ligeiro aumento da velocidade do vento que é actualmente de 18 kmh de SSE.
A temperatura está nos 19,2º e a pressão é de 1009,9 hpa.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 11:19)

Bom dia a todos!
Nota se um aumento da intensidade do vento por aqui... Algumas rajadas mais fortes mas nada de especial! Um ligeiro arrefecimento mas ainda está calor!
Ou seja... tudo "normal" por enquanto!

Pressão nos 1008.0 hPa

Temp. 20º

Hr nos 70%

Velocidade vento 12 km/h sw

rajada mais forte 16 km/h


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 11:37)

Rajada máxima até agora 40,2km/h (11:24)

Temperatura 20,8ºC e pressão nos 1009,6hpa


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 11:38)

Mínima de 13.7ºC.

Neste momento 21.2ºC e vento moderado de SSW.

0.2mm acumulados de nevoeiro


----------



## telegram (23 Out 2011 às 11:44)

Estou com 1005 hPa e 22,1ºC.
É mesmo desta que chega o inverno.


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 12:16)

Bem esta manhã fui dar um passeio de bike pela zona de St.Cruz Quebrada e estava uma manhã de primavera, céu limpo mas vento e muita ondulação, tambêm consegui observar a primeira faixa de nuvens da frente a sudoeste


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2011 às 12:53)

já se nota bem essa primeira faixa a oeste! o cenário que se está a montar promete,e muita gente vai ficar espantada com o que vem aí.. o sol vai dando os últimos raios da sua graça


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Out 2011 às 13:04)

*Temperatura exterior: 20,0º
Humidade relativa: 77%
Ponto de orvalho ( Dew Point ): 16,3ºc
Índice de frio, ( Wind Chill ): 19,2ºc
Pressão: 1008,8hPa
Velocidade do vento: 17,7 Km/h -  S 
Precipitação: 0,0mm desde as 00h00m*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 13:05)

Boa tarde!

45,7 km/h actuais, com um máximo de *50,7 km/h* até ao momento, de SSO (202º).

Temperatura nos 19,8ºC, depois de ter atingido os *20,0ºC*.

A mínima foi de *15,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 67%, pressão a 1009 hPa e céu encoberto.


----------



## manganao (23 Out 2011 às 13:23)

epa acabou de tocar a sirene dos bombeiros, mas nao é para inundações é para um incendio, estou a ver a coluna de fumo da minha casa e o vento esta intenso! mas afinal quando é que vem ai a chuva??


----------



## icewoman (23 Out 2011 às 13:27)

Boa tarde,


os valores de precipitação que o GFS coloca para Lisboa são assustadores


espero que não haja danos ...


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2011 às 13:28)

Bom dia.

Segue o dia com céu muito nublado e vento moderado/forte.

Tmin: 17,4ºC

Tactual: 21,7ºC

Raj. max: 51km/h


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 13:30)

Já vesti o meu colete salva vidas e já enchi o bote salva vidas 







19,4ºC e 1007,0 hpa.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Out 2011 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!
E finalmente... animação!!
Por enquanto, apenas o vento é senhor da situação, soprando moderado a forte, e as nuvens vão, aos poucos, tomando conta do céu...
Temperatura nos 22.1ºC, HR nos 52%, e pressão a descer muito ligeiramente, ainda...


----------



## squidward (23 Out 2011 às 13:44)

Epá, finalmente alguma animação passado 1 mês e tal de tédio.
Aqui o vento já se faz sentir bem, muitas folhas secas no ar e algumas rajadas de vento bem jeitosas. Veremos mais logo, como se irá comportar em termos de 

*T: 22,6ºC*


----------



## Profetaa (23 Out 2011 às 14:15)

Olá boa tarde.

Por cá o vento começa a intensificar-se e caem alguns pingos espaçados.....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 14:18)

Começou agora a chover, e vem com força!


----------



## NfrG (23 Out 2011 às 14:22)

Por aqui ainda está tudo muito calmo.


----------



## mortagua (23 Out 2011 às 14:23)

Após 51 dias sem chover, eis que ela volta! 

Chove moderadamente


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 14:23)

O céu encontra-se já encoberto e o vento sopra moderado de SE, de momento.

Sem precipitação acumulada de momento e 21,4 ºC.


----------



## NfrG (23 Out 2011 às 14:24)

E começa a chover!


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 14:26)

Já chove! 

19,2ºC e 72% de humidade.

Atingi já os *52,2 km/h* de SSO (202º).


----------



## Du_Ga (23 Out 2011 às 14:26)

Começa a chover moderadamente por aqui!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2011 às 14:27)

Em Lisboa já começou a chover (ou arredores) mas aviso já que essa mancha nublosa e essa precipitação ainda não é a frente propriamente dita !!
Eu diria que será uma primeira vaga ....

Precipitação á séria deve ser aquela célula que vem atrás dessa "frente" que está a entrar em Lisboa !!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 14:33)

Aurélio disse:


> Em Lisboa já começou a chover (ou arredores) mas aviso já que essa mancha nublosa e essa precipitação ainda não é a frente propriamente dita !!
> Eu diria que será uma primeira vaga ....
> 
> Precipitação á séria deve ser aquela célula que vem atrás dessa "frente" que está a entrar em Lisboa !!



O pico só será pelas 21h até ao início da madrugada. 

Neste momento a única coisa a aumentar gradualmente será o vento e a nebulosidade. 

Por aqui a precipitação ainda não começou a cair.


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Out 2011 às 14:35)

Os primeiros pingos grosso já chegaram.

Por aqui as sargetas e os algeiroses escoam.

Resta aguardar mais um pouco e ver se hoje bato recordes.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 14:35)

A chuva aumentou de intensidade. *2,2mm* acumulados, e 18,8ºC de temperatura.

24,8 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## madmario (23 Out 2011 às 14:37)

Algum vento e chove bem em Rio de Mouro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 14:37)

Mesmo sem precipitação, a temperatura vai descendo e a humidade relativa aumentando. Bom presságio para o que se aproxima rapidamente. De qualquer forma não espero muita precipitação antes do início da noite.

Pressão em queda, nos 1006,8 hPa.


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2011 às 14:38)

por aqui ainda nada de chuva, mas não deve faltar muito, registo também já rajadas acima dos 60km/h!


----------



## kikofra (23 Out 2011 às 14:39)

E eis que volto eu e a chuva!


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 14:39)

0,4 mm e vento fraco de sul.

1005,9 hpa.


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2011 às 14:43)

Já chove por aqui.


----------



## GFVB (23 Out 2011 às 14:44)

Começou a chover e bem há 5 minutos! Está a ficar composto.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Out 2011 às 14:44)

Em Coimbra começou agora a chover.


----------



## fhff (23 Out 2011 às 14:44)

Por aqui em Sintra/Nafarros:

1005 hPA
17,8 ºC
5,0 mm acumulados
Rajada Máxima: 51 km/h

A chuva iniciou-se às 14:00, com um pico forte às 14:25.
Continua a chover, agora fraco.


----------



## cactus (23 Out 2011 às 14:47)

Por aqui tudo escuro, mas nada do elemento liquido, por enquanto..


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 14:49)

Ao fim de quase 50 dias sem chover, eis que atingi 1,0 mm.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 14:55)

A chuva está muito perto mais uma meia hora nem tanto e chaga aqui!! temperatura de 20,6ºC, humidade 77% e pressão de 1007,0hpa o vento é moderado com rajadas a mais forte de 45,1km/h

Estação em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Thomar (23 Out 2011 às 15:00)

Aqui em Lisboa (Olaias) já chove  Finalmente


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2011 às 15:01)

O vento segue com média de 25km/h, demasiado "fraco" para uma frente deste género.

Começa neste momento a cair os primeiros pingos.

Pressão: 1005,1hPa


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 15:02)

Começou a chover há algum tempo. Até agora, 1,0 mm acumulado.

Vento moderado com algumas rajadas, embora esteja mais calmo do que estava há pouco. Rajada máxima de 43,9 km/h até agora. Pressão nos 1006 milibares.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 15:04)

Finalmente tempo a sério! 

Sigo com 22ºC, vento forte e vai chuviscando.


----------



## fhff (23 Out 2011 às 15:05)

6 mm acumulados.

Estes valores são dados por um pluviómetro de copo. A minha Auriol continuava a dar zero de precipitação. Já tive de ir lá fora tirar e voltar a pôr pilhas para ver se ela "acorda"...passou muito tempo a "dormir"...

17,3ºC
1005 hPa
Rajadas frequentes de 20-30 km/h


----------



## zejorge (23 Out 2011 às 15:07)

Boa tarde

Aqui ainda nada de chuva. A pressão está em forte descida, registando neste momento 1005,9 hpa.
O vento está moderado a forte tendo a rajada máxima registada até ao momento sido de  38,6 kmh.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 15:15)

Começa a chover fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 15:25)

Aqui já choveu, digamos, forte. Agora chove fraco.
A estação mais próxima (EM do c.bernardino) vai com 6.3mm até ao momento.

Muito depois do início da chuva: (só por curiosidade)


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 15:29)

Para quando o verdadeiro temporal!??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 15:33)

dASk disse:


> por aqui ainda nada de chuva, mas não deve faltar muito, registo também já rajadas acima dos 60km/h!



Por cá o máximo ainda é de 45,1 km/h.


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 15:33)

Rainy disse:


> Para quando o verdadeiro temporal!??



Talvez daqui a umas 4 horas comece a festa a sério. Mais ou menos, é só uma mera especulação. 

O primeiro _round_ já foi. Agora falta o prato principal. 

Agora chove fraco e o vento acalmou. É enganador...


----------



## Gongas (23 Out 2011 às 15:34)

Por Coimbra céu muito nublado, vento moderado, por vezes forte.
Vai pingando mas nada de especial por enquanto.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 15:34)

Acumulados 2,0 mm.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2011 às 15:38)

Boa tarde, ocorreu há cerca de 15m + coisa - coisa um episódio de chuva moderada acompanhada de vento moderado, por agora mantém-se o vento moderado de W mas sem chuva... temperatura nos 18,6ºC. têm-se ouvido bastantes sirenes de ambulâncias e bombeiros, creio que se passou alguma coisa mas não tenho ainda bem a certeza do que será.


----------



## cactus (23 Out 2011 às 15:41)

pronto e lá vai chovendo finalmente..


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2011 às 15:59)

Panorama actual:


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2011 às 16:00)

Sigo com 1 mm acumulado. Rajada máxima de 61,2 km/h.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 16:00)

Em Setúbal vai chovendo mas muito pouco!! acumulei apenas 0,2mm

temperatura de 19,4ºC e pressão de 1005,7hpa

Estação em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 16:01)

Sigo já com *8,6mm* de precipitação. Esta, por vezes, cai com bastante intensidade.

O vento atingiu os *72,2 km/h*, há pouco!

Temperatura de 18,0ºC e humidade nos 85%.

42,1 km/h de S (180º).


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 16:11)

Lá vai chovendo, 2,6 mm.

17,8ºC e 1004,2 hpa.

O vento está fraco, rajada máxima de 64 km/h.


----------



## mortagua (23 Out 2011 às 16:20)

Vai chovendo e já tenho *1,2mm* acumulados.

Espero por muito mais


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 16:25)

Rajada máxima até agora 46,7km/h e a precipitação vai nos 0,6mm vai chovendo fraco...a pressão é de 1005,4hpa


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2011 às 16:34)

Boa tarde ao fórum 

Dados de Cacilhas às 16h30:

Precipitação acumulada: 2,2mm
Temperatura: 18,5ºC
Humidade: 91%
Pressão: 1004hpa
Vento: moderado a forte de Sudoeste, rajada máxima 65,4km/h


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Out 2011 às 16:48)

De momento apenas 0.3 mm mas o vento é cada vez mais forte, rajada máxima há pouco de 41 km/h na Cova da Piedade. 18.5ºC

http://facebook.com/meteoalmada | http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com


----------



## Teles (23 Out 2011 às 16:51)

Por aqui temperatura actual de 19.5ºC , vento fraco e precipitação acumulada até ao momento de 7mm
A Este está assim:


----------



## fsl (23 Out 2011 às 16:53)

Há 2 horas que chove em Oeiras, acumulou 4.4 mm. Vento moderado a forte :


Condições actuais   (actualizado às 23-10-11 16:49)

Temperatura: 18.4°C

Wind chill: 17.6°C

Humidade: 91% 

Ponto Condensação: 16.9°C 

Pressão: 1005.0 hPa

Vento: 27.4 km/hr  SSW 

Precipitação: 3.0 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 4.4 mm


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 16:53)

Aguaceiro FORTE neste momento, acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## jorge1990 (23 Out 2011 às 16:53)

Neste momento chove com alguma intensidade.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 16:55)

Continua o vento forte, mas de momento não chove.

Temperatura a cair e bem, 19,7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 16:56)

Boas mais uma vez.

Continua a chover moderadamente, (~)19.0ºC, por aqui está assim:


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2011 às 16:57)

Aguaceiro bem forte nesta altura também por aqui, passei dos 2,2 para os 4mm. Temperatura também em queda, 17,7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 16:58)

Sigo com 4mm acumulados.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2011 às 17:00)

Chuva forte neste momento acompanhada de Vento forte com rajadas, avista-se para Sul nuvens muito escuras vamos ver o que ai vem, temperatura nos 17,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 17:01)

Chove forte neste momento, com 17,6ºC.

A precipitação acumulada é de *14,7mm* até à data.

Humidade nos 88% e vento a 43,6 km/h de SO (202º), atingindo por vezes os 60/70 km/h.


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2011 às 17:06)

Uuuuiii tanta água que já vai caindo!!


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 17:07)

Começa a chover moderado.


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 17:14)

E com tanta água que ainda é apenas uma parte do que ainda tá para vir, já tenho um alagamente na minha rua!!


----------



## lsalvador (23 Out 2011 às 17:15)

Caneças ja conta com 17.2mm é sempre a facturar

link : http://meteocanecas.com/


----------



## kikofra (23 Out 2011 às 17:19)

http://www.112.pt/Paginas/Ocorrencias.aspx

com as primeiras chuvas os acidentes subiram a pique


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2011 às 17:20)

O que temos a oeste é de respeitar...


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 17:21)

Chuva forte há momentos, sigo com 5.2mm.

18.5ºC.

O melhor ainda está para vir


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 17:39)

Uma enganadora pausa na chuva e diminuição da nebulosidade permitem agora fazer as contas ao que choveu até ao momento. 10,6 mm acumulados.


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Out 2011 às 17:42)

8,4 mm para o aperitivo.

Agora resta a refeição propriamente dita. Essa irá chegar mais logo.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 17:44)

Aqui foi fraquinha esta frente apenas deixou 3,2mm 

Rajada máxima 53,1km/h SSW

Agora estão 18,6ºC, 91%Hr, 1004,4hpa e vento moderado


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2011 às 17:45)

Ouvem-se ambulâncias bastantes vezes alguma coisa se passou, a chuva fez uma pausa mas avista-se a SW outra vaga de nuvens escuras e é impressionante a velocidade delas lá em cima


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 17:46)

criz0r disse:


> Ouvem-se ambulâncias bastantes vezes alguma coisa se passou



Aqui também as oiço a passar constantemente mas não consigo saber o que se passou...


----------



## jpalhais (23 Out 2011 às 18:00)

Nada de especial aqui por almada.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 18:12)

É claro, pelo descrito aqui no forum, que a margem sul do tejo levou *muito menos* água que a norte.

Confirmo a descrição do Duarte Sousa (de Loures) e os valores de lsalvador  (de Caneças). 

Por aqui registo 18,4 mm com rajada de 59 km/h !!!

Esta noite vou deixar todo o sistema on-line para o pessoal da zona de loures ir cruzando valores. Note-se que as inundações em Loures têm uma longa, e triste, história.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 18:19)

de referir que a pressão atingiu valores minimos de 1003 hPa, desde Abril que a pressão não descia tanto.

p.s. o "monstro" já se vislumbra no radar.


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 18:33)

Mas que bela imagem de satélite! Aguardemos atentamente 

Por aqui sigo com 18.7ºC e vento moderado de SSW.

6mm acumulados.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 18:36)

Em Setúbal 3,4mm e uma rajada máxima de 53,1km/h

Agora estão 18,8ºC, 1003,7hpa e vento moderado com rajadas

Estação on line em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gerofil (23 Out 2011 às 18:41)

kikofra disse:


> http://www.112.pt/Paginas/Ocorrencias.aspx
> 
> com as primeiras chuvas os acidentes subiram a pique



*Por favor, queira ser mais claro na sua indicação.*


----------



## kikofra (23 Out 2011 às 18:45)

Gerofil disse:


> *Por favor, queira ser mais claro na sua indicação.*



Que queres que refira, mais?


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2011 às 18:47)

Por que chuva fraca, tendo acumulado até ao momento 4,1mm.

Em Coimbra, pelas 18H00 já brilhava o sol e a precipitação também tinha sido fraca.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2011 às 18:51)

Sigo com 7,2 mm acumulados. O vento volta a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Out 2011 às 18:54)

Em Almada até agora caíram 3.3 mm. 

Estão 18.6ºC e a pressão está nos 1003 hPa.

http://facebook.com/meteoalmada | http://meteo-piedade.webnode.com


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 18:55)

O vento agora tem estado com fortes rajadas a maior a poucos minutos de 64km/h


----------



## João Esteves (23 Out 2011 às 18:55)

Boa Tarde,

Começou a chover aqui pelas 14h30. Neste momento sigo com 18.2ºC, 1002.4 hPa, 7.1 mm acumulados e muito vento com rajada máxima de 49.9 km/h (17h10).

Isto deverá ser apenas o "Teaser" para um início de noite bem animado 

Vamos é esperar que não hajam inundações nem problemas de maior, porque isso  sim, não tem graça nenhuma.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 19:08)

Continua o vento moderado, mas já não chove.

18,9ºC.


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 19:09)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2011*



Aristocrata disse:


> Para já a actividade elétrica é reduzida mas sempre terá alguma. O pós frontal é que poderá ser mais benéfico para trovoadas, principalmente nas regiões mais a sul. (de acordo com a previsão descritiva do IM)



Mas pensava que no pos-frontal são sempre mais as regiões do norte e centro a apanhar com os aguaçeiros mais fortes!?


----------



## cactus (23 Out 2011 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2011*

O grosso da frente vai entrar agora  http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## joao henriques (23 Out 2011 às 19:17)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2011*



Rainy disse:


> Mas pensava que no pos-frontal são sempre mais as regiões do norte e centro a apanhar com os aguaçeiros mais fortes!?



isso é uma pergunta ou uma afirmação?


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 19:25)

Rajadas muito fortes em Setúbal!! pressão nos 1003,2hpa e temperatura de 19,0ºC, precipitação 3,6mm

Podem acompanhar aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 19:26)

Não devia estar já a chover??


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 19:29)

e eu fui uma das vitimas o pòpo fugiu de frente e pumba noutro, o ordenado ja tem destino


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 19:42)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2011*



joao henriques disse:


> isso é uma pergunta ou uma afirmação?



É uma pergunta, porque como é uma entrada de noroeste o sul normalmente recebe pouco!


----------



## David sf (23 Out 2011 às 19:45)

Rainy disse:


> Mas pensava que no pos-frontal são sempre mais as regiões do norte e centro a apanhar com os aguaçeiros mais fortes!?



O que aí vem não se trata de uma linha de instabilidade pós-frontal. É uma outra frente, originada pela ciclogénese secundária que se está a aproximar, como já referiu o Rozzo.

Hoje antecipei a viagem para Lisboa por umas horas, para me safar do período mais instável, e durante a viagem nunca apanhei precipitação muito intensa, mas esteve quase sempre a chover. Agora na zona de Lisboa uma ligeira acalmia que precede o momento mais intenso, que se deve iniciar dentro de 30 a 60 minutos, e prolongar-se até perto da meia noite.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Out 2011 às 19:50)

O vento está cada vez mais forte. Para já 18.8ºC, 90% e 1002 hPa.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 20:07)

O pessoal de Almada e margem que se queixou da fraqueza do evento que se prepare! Vejam o Radar!

por loures a pressão aproxima-se de minimos da minha Davis (comprei em  abril)

1001hPa e a curva de pressão é impressionante 

Mais impressionante é o ser humano ter tido a capacidade de prever este tempo com rigor a vários dias. 
Os modelos acertaram e bem! (falarei cedo de mais?)


----------



## mortagua (23 Out 2011 às 20:09)

Para não variar estou a ver tudo a passar ao lado! 

Espero que o cenário ainda mude... 

Sigo com 1,8 mm acumulados e vento moderado


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2011 às 20:16)

c.bernardino disse:


> O pessoal de Almada e margem que se queixou da fraqueza do evento que se prepare! Vejam o Radar!



Eu não me queixo de falta de vento, bem pelo contrário, está bastante arejado por aqui. 

Bom, dados actuais:

Temperatura a subir: 19,4ºC
Humidade: 90%
Pressão: 1001hpa
Vento: Forte de Sudoeste, rajada máxima 72km/h
Precipitação acumulada: 4,7mm


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 20:26)

isto por aqui está ventoso, rajadas fortes como muito já não ouvia!
O melhor ainda está para vir!


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Out 2011 às 20:28)

19.2ºC
87% HR
998.9mb
Vento:Rajada máxima 75.6km/h às 12.28h
Média últimos minutos:
1 - 41.8 km/h
2 - 41.8 km/h
5 - 53.1 km/h
10 - 57.9 km/h​2.6mm acumulados (nos últimos 15 min 0.4mm)


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2011 às 20:29)

Começa a chover.


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2011 às 20:36)

está-se a formar uma banda muito geitosa na parte inicial da frente! ja falta pouco para começar a contabilizar mm


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 20:37)

Por aqui o vento está a aumentar bastante com rajadas fortes.

Não chove e curiosamente a temperatura está a subir, 19,4ºC.


----------



## ALV72 (23 Out 2011 às 20:38)

Por aqui tudo muito calmo, chuva só ás vezes e fraca, e vento pouco, ou nenhum !
Joao


----------



## Aurélio (23 Out 2011 às 20:48)

Na imagem de satélite duas zonas distintas, uma bem mais forte no Minho e Douro Litoral que deve estar a dar chuva torrencial !
Outra a oeste de Lisboa que é aquela que o GFS indicava como a zona de maior pluviosidade mas cujas células aparentam morrer ao chegar ao litoral.
Seja como for o GFS dá a maior pluviosidade em Lisboa no periodo entre 22h e 01h !!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 20:51)

Recomeça a chover, (ainda) fraco.

(~)20.0, 92%, 1000.6hPa, 22.5km/h de Sul.
Dados, excepto a temp., da EM do c.bernardino.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 20:51)

neste momento estou por Lisboa, e por aqui não se passa nada.

apenas vento e mais vento e umas pingas de vez em quando.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 20:52)

Volta a pingar.
17,5mm acumulados em Caneças até ao momento.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 20:58)

até ao momento tem sido muita parra e pouca uva


----------



## FranciscoAlex (23 Out 2011 às 21:01)

Chove torrencialmente em Torres Vedras. Vento muito forte, meu deus que temporal 
Em 5 min a precipitação passou de 0.0mm para 7.5mm


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:02)

começa agora a chover com mais intensidade aqui na zona de santa apolónia, o vento continua forte.


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2011 às 21:04)

Será que podemos esperar alguma actividade eléctrica?!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 21:07)

AnDré disse:


> Volta a pingar.
> 17,5mm acumulados em Caneças até ao momento.



Bastante. Tendo em conta que por Moscavide apenas tenho de momento 7,4 mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 21:07)

windchill disse:


> Será que podemos esperar alguma actividade eléctrica?!



Poderá ocorrer pontualmente.

Aqui 18,6ºC e vento moderado a forte.

5,0 mm e 999,3 hpa.


----------



## geoair.pt (23 Out 2011 às 21:08)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Chove torrencialmente em Torres Vedras. Vento muito forte, meu deus que temporal
> Em 5 min a precipitação passou de 0.0mm para 7.5mm



Levantou-se agora uma ventania.
rajada de 101.4 km/h e tem-se mantido nos últimos minutos acima do 50km/h
4.2mm acumulados...


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2011 às 21:08)

Parece que o GFS se enganou. Enquanto mais a Norte no Minho e Douro Litoral vai chovendo de forma intensa (zona a vermelho) mais a Sul na região de Lisboa onde previa a maior quantidade de chuva apenas se observam algumas células dispersas (zona a azul) e a desfazerem-se ao entrarem em terra. Julgo até que o GFS é o único modelo a prever toda aquela chuva em Lisboa e arredores.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 21:09)

avistei uma descarga electrica na zona de loures... alguém confirma?
(confesso que fiquei na dúvida, mas depois ouvi qq coisa)

estamos quase a chegar aos 20mm

vai ser interessante


----------



## NfrG (23 Out 2011 às 21:10)

Chove torrencialmente com vento muito forte à mistura!


----------



## sandgrain (23 Out 2011 às 21:10)

Boa noite!

Por cascais chove com intensidade! 

Há pouco vi um relâmpago, seguido de um distante e demorado trovão!


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:11)

pois, por Lisboa nada de especial a não ser algum vento e chuva fraca.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 21:11)

2º relâmpago no espaço de 1 minuto!
E chove.


----------



## NfrG (23 Out 2011 às 21:11)

Acabou de trovejar aqui.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 21:12)

chove e bemmm


----------



## FranciscoAlex (23 Out 2011 às 21:13)

Por aqui 17.7ºC 84%HR 1000.5hpa e 13.8mm na última hora
Nada de trovoada ate agora
Já tinha saudades deste tempo


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 21:13)

Chove forte e vento moderado a forte.

A temperatura está a cair a pique, 16,6ºC e 999,9 hpa.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:14)

chuva moderada agora, mas já choveu com mais intensidade a meio da tarde.

o vento continua forte.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2011 às 21:15)

Aqui ainda não chegou mas o vento já está agradável. 

Desfrutar deste primeiro temporal e mais importante que não cause danos pessoais nem materiais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 21:16)

Ainda com 7,4 mm. Sem precipitação desde o meio da tarde.

Chegará aqui à zona oriental mais tarde do que ao resto da cidade.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 21:16)

Rainrate de 192 mm/h.

nem acredito. eu vi!

confirmo trovoada e vinha de odivelas/St antónio (eu estou a norte)


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2011 às 21:16)

Xiii, uma das primeiras EMA's a ser atingida, a de Caneças já chegou aos 70,8 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 21:17)

Torrencial!
Com vento muito forte de sul!


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:17)

diluvio agora

trovoada ainda nada.

vento muito forte


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Out 2011 às 21:19)

Chuva muito forte com rajadas. 4.5 mm 18.9ºaC e 1000.3 hPa


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 21:19)

*82,3 km/h* de S (180º)!

A temperatura caiu cerca de 2ºC em muito pouco tempo, à medida que chovia forte.

Sigo com 16,1ºC e *24,4mm* acumulados.

Por agora já está tudo mais calmo.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 21:20)

HotSpot disse:


> Xiii, uma das primeiras EMA's a ser atingida, a de Caneças já chegou aos 70,8 km/h.



E já na casa dos 20mm acumulados.
Rajadas muito fortes agora!


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:20)

verdadeiro diluvio aqui por santa apolónia

vento muito forte.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 21:20)

desfrutem pessoal... isto esta lindo... sem estragos materiais é claro


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 21:20)

Está a chegar o vento com força, granda vendaval.

Temperatura a subir devagar, 19,6ºC.

Trovoada e chuva nada.


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 21:22)

Que ventania que por aqui tem estado com chuva moderada a forte!

Sigo com 8mm e 19ºC.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:24)

rajadas de vento muito forte, chuva intensa.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 21:24)

Acalmou a chuva! Vento continua moderado a forte


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 21:24)

Hotspot, desconhecia o valor da EMA de caneças, mas bate certo com o meu


aqui 21.0m/s = 75,6 km/h aquando de uma brutal bátega de água!

receio que muita precipitação escape da pluviometros mais pequenos (e maiores)..


----------



## telegram (23 Out 2011 às 21:24)

Neste momento chove fraco.
Tenho 995hPa.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2011 às 21:25)

Por aqui Chuva forte acompanhada de rajadas de vento muito fortes, pelo menos já dá para matar saudades! Temperatura nos 18,0ºC.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:26)

bem, e parte da rua já está inundada.


----------



## meteo (23 Out 2011 às 21:27)

Há pouco caiu um diluvio... A estação MeteoOeiras registou uma taxa de precipitação quase de 90 mm/hora.


----------



## camrov8 (23 Out 2011 às 21:29)

a preiamar e a 1:30 é nessa altura que as zonas mais baixas podem vir a inundar


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 21:29)

Aqui também já foi servido o prato principal. No entanto durou pouco tempo.

Choveu intenso acompanhado de vento forte com rajadas mas só durante 10 minutos. Agora já acalmou tudo. 5,3 mm acumulados só neste início do 2º _round._

Epa... Venham mas é as células, porque isto não é nada.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:29)

esta demais agora,chuva diluviana


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 21:29)

O rate atingiu agora os 103,8 mm/h.

Acumulados 11,4 mm.


----------



## mortagua (23 Out 2011 às 21:29)

Isto está muito animado mas não é por aqui!
Pessoal aproveitem enquanto eu espero a minha vez.

Por agora vento moderado e de chuva nada!


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 21:30)

Vai chuviscando acompanhado de valentes rajadas, os chuviscos até parecem neve.


----------



## CarlosS (23 Out 2011 às 21:30)

Aqui por Cascais, chuva moderada a forte, com bátegas e rajadas de vento. Temperatura actual: 16.4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 21:31)

Vento moderado de SO, mas pouco mais do que isso. 

Até porque a rajada máxima até agora foi de 51,5 km/h.


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Out 2011 às 21:31)

E eis que me faltam 43 mm para chegar ao que o GFS prevê Obviamente não deve chegar nem perto disso.

De momento 17.6ºC e 7.1 mm. 91%.


----------



## Nsantos79 (23 Out 2011 às 21:32)

FranciscoAlex disse:


> Por aqui 17.7ºC 84%HR 1000.5hpa e 13.8mm na última hora
> Nada de trovoada ate agora
> Já tinha saudades deste tempo



Confirmo a valente chuvada que caiu aqui em Torres Vedras, mas neste momento chuva fraca continua e alguns trovões lado do mar.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 21:32)

Tudo muito mais calmo! 

A partir de agora... Só se for uma célula para a sobremesa!


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:33)

agora amainou, tanto a chuva como o vento.

será que acabou?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 21:37)

Zephyros disse:


> agora amainou, tanto a chuva como o vento.
> 
> será que acabou?



Não me admirava...

Por aqui a chuva foi muito forte, avistei relâmpagos a Oeste, mas tenho informação de que, pelo menos 1, foi avistado mais perto.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:37)

aumentou de novo, mas menos do que anteriormente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 21:38)

PedroAfonso disse:


> E eis que me faltam 43 mm para chegar ao que o GFS prevê Obviamente não deve chegar nem perto disso.



Também não diria bem assim. Se não atingir também não andará longe.


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 21:39)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Também não diria bem assim. Se não atingir também não andará longe.



Nem mais.

Começa a chover moderado.


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 21:40)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Também não diria bem assim. Se não atingir também não andará longe.



Concordo.  

Mas ao que parece o pessimismo é uma das regras aqui.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 21:41)

De momento com 137,2 mm/h de rate.

Vento moderado a forte de SO.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:41)

chove forte de novo, intervalando com momento de acalmia.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 21:45)

PedroAfonso disse:


> E eis que me faltam 43 mm para chegar ao que o GFS prevê Obviamente não deve chegar nem perto disso.
> 
> De momento 17.6ºC e 7.1 mm. 91%.



Pedro, eu vivo em Loures (perto de ) e já acumulei 26.4 mm ! 
Não nos podemos esquecer de uma coisa:

Falta o sector frio (o queste está a passar até 23h00 aprox)


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 21:45)

Lightning disse:


> Concordo.
> 
> Mas ao que parece o pessimismo é uma das regras aqui.



Retiro o que disse... olhando para o satélite a zona com mais instablidade ainda não passou!


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:46)

chuva fraca e vento moderado.

o sector frio por certo não irá trazer grande precipitação, penso eu.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 21:46)

Lightning disse:


> Concordo.
> 
> Mas ao que parece o pessimismo é uma das regras aqui.



não podemos admitir o pessimismo como regra !


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 21:49)

c.bernardino disse:


> não podemos admitir o pessimismo como regra !


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 21:50)

c.bernardino disse:


> não podemos admitir o pessimismo como regra !



É apenas uma maneira de dizer. 

Eu só digo isto para aqueles que se queixam disto e daquilo ou pensam que ah e tal afinal não vai haver nada ou então isto foi muito fraquinho ou não sei o quê... E no meio disto o evento ainda nem sequer acabou ou vai a meio.

Acontece o que tiver que acontecer, não podemos impedir nada. Agora estarem a tirar conclusões precipitadas, é o que mais acontece.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:52)

impõem-se agora a pergunta:

o que esperar ainda deste evento?


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 21:53)

Lightning disse:


> É apenas uma maneira de dizer.
> 
> Eu só digo isto para aqueles que se queixam disto e daquilo ou pensam que ah e tal afinal não vai haver nada ou então isto foi muito fraquinho ou não sei o quê... E no meio disto o evento ainda nem sequer acabou ou vai a meio.
> 
> Acontece o que tiver que acontecer, não podemos impedir nada. Agora estarem a tirar conclusões precipitadas, é o que mais acontece.





pelo amor de Deus, eu registei qualquer coisa como 192 mm/h  de rain rate e isto não foi nada? safa....


----------



## mortagua (23 Out 2011 às 21:54)

Começou a chover e parece vir com força, pelo menos por já!

Chove moderado/forte vento moderado


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2011 às 21:54)

Banho ou banhada?!


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:54)

um amigo acabou-me de perguntar o que se espera para a noite e madrugada em viseu.

se me poderem dizer agradecia.


----------



## meteo (23 Out 2011 às 21:55)

Zephyros disse:


> agora amainou, tanto a chuva como o vento.
> 
> será que acabou?



Todos os temporais teem momentos que acalmam...
Mas não acabou,não senhor.Vamos ter chuva e vento até madrugada.

Por aqui mais uma vez chuva moderada..Bela noite!


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 21:55)

Zephyros disse:


> impõem-se agora a pergunta:
> 
> o que esperar ainda deste evento?



Nesta altura do campeonato há que estar atento a isto:

 Radar
 Satélite


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 21:56)

Chove moderado acompanhado de fortes rajadas.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 21:57)

obrigado AnDré

para a zona de viseu, o que esperar para noite e madrugada, perguntou-me um amigo.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 21:57)

Aqui em Setúbal agora chove forte o vento sopra com rajadas na casa dos 50 a 60km/h a rajada máxima continua nos 64,4km/h

Precipitação até agora 8,8mm

Estação em tempo real para acompanhar em directo:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 21:58)

meteo disse:


> Todos os temporais teem momentos que acalmam...
> Mas não acabou,não senhor.Vamos ter chuva e vento até madrugada.
> 
> Por aqui mais uma vez chuva moderada..Bela noite!



É esse o espirito... 

estarei por cá a acompanhar...


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 22:02)

então amigos, não me podem dar uma previsão para a zona de viseu para o resto da noite e madrugada?


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 22:03)

E atenção que pelo radar ela vem ai!

Neste momento chove moderado e vento moderado!


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 22:03)

Chove forte neste momento com rajadas fortes a rodar agora para W.

12mm.


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 22:04)

Zephyros disse:


> obrigado AnDré
> 
> para a zona de viseu, o que esperar para noite e madrugada, perguntou-me um amigo.



A resposta é exactamente a mesma.
Estamos em now casting. As ferramentas que temos para isso são o radar e o satélite.

------------

Volta a chover com intensidade na zona alta de Odivelas.
Caneças segue com 25,6mm.


----------



## CarlosS (23 Out 2011 às 22:04)

Por Cascais, a temperatura aumentou um pouco, com 17ºC presentemente; chove moderadamente, em bátegas, com algumas rajadas de vento.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 22:05)

Há uma coisa curiosa ...
que uma estação meteorológica não regista... é a brutal sensação de turbulência que sinto junto ao solo.

o anemometro a 8m de altura não o reflete.

a pressão continua a baixar e neste momento 999,8 hPa
e continua a precipitação. 
Muito interessante vai ser a descida de temperatura.

continuemos


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 22:06)

998,9 hpa, acho que vem aí mais qualquer coisa.

O vento está a intensificar, 17,3ºC e 11,0 mm.


----------



## squidward (23 Out 2011 às 22:06)

por aqui muita chuva e algumas rajadas fortes de vento.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2011 às 22:06)

Zephyros disse:


> então amigos, não me podem dar uma previsão para a zona de viseu para o resto da noite e madrugada?



É a mesma que para aqui. Períodos de chuva forte e vento forte até de madrugada.


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 22:07)

obrigado de novo AnDré e HotSpot

e por aqui voltou de novo a chuva forte, mas nada comparada com a que caiu a cerca de uma hora atrás.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (23 Out 2011 às 22:07)

Tenho 16.8mm acumulados até agora e a aumentar, a chuva continua a cair com força e o vento também a se fazer sentir
Que grande festa está a acontecer aqui em Torres Vedras desde as 21h mas nada de trovoada até agora
999.6hpa


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 22:10)

Fantkboy disse:


> E atenção que pelo radar ela vem ai!




sem dúvida. E Como diz o AnDré, estamos em nowcasting!
e o radar dá uma imagem brutal, não só de intensidade de precipitação, mas e acima de tudo, com a espessura/largura deste sector.
É, ou parece, maior que o esperado. neste momento ainda sobre o mar, mas dirige-se ao sul do  pais!!!


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 22:11)

o vento aumentou de novo e de que maneira, está muito forte agora.

continua a chover com intensidade.


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Out 2011 às 22:12)

Acumolado 15,7 mm

Vento com 22,5 km/h

Rajada de 35,4 km/h


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 22:14)

AnDré e restantes participantes...

porque toda a gente recomenda o link do sat24.com e não o link do eumetsat?

o eumetsat tem imensa coisa... muito mais rico q o sat24

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/IMAGERY/IR039/BW/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2011 às 22:19)

A chuva regressou, mas agora é moderada.

O vento também aumentou um pouco, agora a 30km/h de média.

Precip: 8,1mm


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 22:21)

c.bernardino disse:


> AnDré e restantes participantes...
> 
> porque toda a gente recomenda o link do sat24.com e não o link do eumetsat?
> 
> ...



Penso que o sat24 é mais actualizado que o eumetsat... 
Não sei se estarei enganado


----------



## João Esteves (23 Out 2011 às 22:21)

E vai chovendo...

alguns valores por agora...

17.6ºC
89%
*53.1* km/h (22h06)
19.6 mm (*126.2* mm/h | 21h24)


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 22:21)

está de novo a descascar bem, e o vento tambem continua a soprar bem forte.


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 22:26)

Por aqui apenas por 5 minutos esteve mesmo temporal por agora apenas chove moderado esta frente não está muito activa por aqui!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 22:28)

Fantkboy disse:


> Penso que o sat24 é mais actualizado que o eumetsat...
> Não sei se estarei enganado



Sim, é mais actualizado sem dúvida. O Sat24 actualiza de 15 em 15 minutos 24h por dia. Se repararem, a última actualização do Eumetsat foi às 18h00 hora local.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Out 2011 às 22:35)

Chuva moderada. Vento moderado a forte de SO.

Acumulados 21,2 mm. 

Finalmente nos 999,2 hPa.


----------



## DRC (23 Out 2011 às 22:35)

Actualização do GFS das 18z:





Mantem a chuva forte no distrito de Lisboa.
A hora 2:00 locale refere-se a que fuso horário?


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 22:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, é mais actualizado sem dúvida. O Sat24 actualiza de 15 em 15 minutos 24h por dia. Se repararem, a última actualização do Eumetsat foi às 18h00 hora local.



Fantkboy e Duarte,

hoje não é dia para off-topics (?) (que eu iniciei) mas acho que a freequência de atualização é mais importante no radar.
A bigpicture do satélite, no site eumetsat, tem 2 canais IR vapor de água, compositos de rgb...
é uma questão de gosto.
abraço forte!


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 22:43)

DRC disse:


> Actualização do GFS das 18z:
> 
> Mantêm a chuva forte no distrito de Lisboa.
> A hora 2:00 locale refere-se a que fuso horário?



França.
Portanto, essa previsão corresponde à precipitação prevista acumulada entre as 19h e as 1h em Portugal.

O raciocínio é o seguinte:
Run das 18h, logo as +6h é a previsão para as 0h.
Na precipitação, é a acumulada entre as 18h e as 0h. Isto em horas UTC.

Horas portuguesas é +1h.
Horas francesas (meteociel) é +2h.


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 22:44)

DRC disse:


> Actualização do GFS das 18z:
> 
> 
> Mantêm a chuva forte no distrito de Lisboa.
> A hora 2:00 locale refere-se a que fuso horário?



 é hora de França.

continuo é com dúvidas no periodo de acumulação ....penso que essa precipitação é a acumulação das 6 h anteriores à hora do mapa.
e não as 3 h antes + 3 h depois como eu erradamente pensava


----------



## F_R (23 Out 2011 às 22:48)

Por cá vamos com 10.6mm

Agora chove e 16.4ºC


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 22:50)

e por aqui continua a cair bem e de forma constante.
o vento amainou.


----------



## aqpcb (23 Out 2011 às 22:50)

Chove bem forte aqui na Quinta do Anjo Palmela


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 22:51)

c.bernardino disse:


> é hora de França.
> 
> continuo é com dúvidas no periodo de acumulação ....penso que essa precipitação é a acumulação das 6 h anteriores à hora do mapa.
> e não as 3 h antes + 3 h depois como eu erradamente pensava



É a 6 h anteriores ao período da saída! Portanto poderemos deduzir que o acumulado até agora faça já parte da previsão!

Por aqui muito mais calmo agora... Veremos o que nos espera ainda! 

Abraço!


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Out 2011 às 22:53)

Agora sim, posso considerar que *chove FORTE*


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 22:53)

AnDré disse:


> França.
> Portanto, essa previsão corresponde à precipitação prevista acumulada entre as 19h e as 1h em Portugal.
> 
> O raciocínio é o seguinte:
> ...



Ficou na página anterior, mas repito para que todos fiquem esclarecidos. 

Entretanto Caneças já vai nos 30,0mm. 
E vai chovendo...


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 22:54)

NunoBrito disse:


> Agora sim, posso considerar que *chove FORTE*




se chove forte em Cascais é bom sinal 

Esperemos..


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2011 às 22:56)

Chove forte agora pela Lousã. 

Precip: 12,5mm


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 22:59)

Neste momento atingi 998,7hPa 

34,2 mm de precipitação...

*em poucas horas choveu 1/3 do que é norma do mês de outubro*.

(considerando a normal do lugar semelhante a lisboa-Inst.Geofísico)


----------



## mirco (23 Out 2011 às 23:00)

aqpcb disse:


> Chove bem forte aqui na Quinta do Anjo Palmela



confirmo  e o vento tambem


----------



## FranciscoAlex (23 Out 2011 às 23:02)

22.5mm acumulados 
998.2hpa


----------



## Nsantos79 (23 Out 2011 às 23:02)

Boas, alguém tem dados guardados do temporal de Dezembro de 2009 em Torres Vedras para comparar com a pressão de hoje?

Por aqui chuva forte e vento moderado com rajadas fortes!!!

Cumprimentos


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 23:02)

Chove forte e vento forte por odivelas...


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 23:04)

e continua a cair bem

gostava de saber a situação em trás os montes, e se está a ter alguma chuva, eles bem precisam


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 23:05)

Por aqui chove forte e rajadas de vento fortíssimas!

23mm.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 23:05)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Boas, alguém tem dados guardados do temporal de Dezembro de 2009 em Torres Vedras para comparar com a pressão de hoje?
> 
> Cumprimentos


 

Se não me engano em torres vedras estava previsto uma pressão de 985hpa, mas inesperadamente houve uma queda bruta para os 975 hpa! Longe do que temos agora!


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Out 2011 às 23:07)

Pressão: 997.9hPa 

Precipitação: 24.1mm

Continua a *chover FORTE*


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 23:08)

*37,1mm* acumulados. 

O vento sopra moderado, 28,1 km/h de NO (338º), havendo por vezes rajadas de valor superior a 50 km/h.

Humidade nos 91% e temperatura de 16,7ºC.

Pressão nos 1000 hPa.


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2011 às 23:09)

Pela Moita vai caindo certinha mas nunca com grande intensidade. O rainrate ainda não passou dos 61mm/hora.

Sigo com 17,8 mm e continua a chover fraco.


----------



## fsl (23 Out 2011 às 23:13)

Em Oeiras chuva moderada/forte. 20mm acumulados e a Pressão já vai em 997.5

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 23-10-11 23:09)

Temperatura: 17.5°C

Wind chill: 15.4°C

Humidade: 93% 

Ponto Condensação: 16.4°C 

Pressão: 997.5 hPa

Vento: 16.1 km/hr  SE 

Precipitação: 6.0 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 19.6 mm


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 23:13)

Nsantos79 disse:


> Boas, alguém tem dados guardados do temporal de Dezembro de 2009 em Torres Vedras para comparar com a pressão de hoje?
> 
> Por aqui chuva forte e vento moderado com rajadas fortes!!!
> 
> Cumprimentos



 Temporal, região Oeste, 23 de Dezembro de 2009.

-------------

35mm em Caneças.
E chove...


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Out 2011 às 23:16)

Por aqui vão alternando períodos de chuva mais fraca, com algumas bátegas mais intensas, mas nada de especial, não existiram ainda inundações na Baixa de Santa Marta, um fiel barómetro da intensidade da precipitação...
Mais uma vez fiando-me nos valores do Lightning, sigo com cerca de 25mm acumulados.
Pressão atmosférica em queda, nos 1000hpa, e vento forte com rajadas muito fortes...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (23 Out 2011 às 23:17)

Acabei de fazer a viagem Évora - Setúbal.

Tempo tenebroso, a partir de Pegões a coisa ficou muito negra. Vento sopra forte e chuva a condizer!!!


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 23:19)

Por aqui sigo já com 25mm.
O vento continua forte de SSW.

A Davis em Azeitão ia com 20.1mm ás 22:31.

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/perfil/PTSUR1700000002925A?screen_width=1280


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Out 2011 às 23:19)

*Chuva FORTISSIMA *acompanhada de *vento Forte*

Dignissimo temporal!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2011 às 23:20)

Bom, continua a chover por aqui, agora de moderada a forte intensidade.

Hoje estou a orientar-me pal EM do c.bernardino:
16.6ºC, 94%, 997.9hPa, 40.4mm.

Máximos: 21.4ºC, 95%, 51.5km/h (rajada), 1012.4hPa.
Mínimos: 14.4ºC, 66%, 997.9hPa.
(até às 23h17)


----------



## CarlosS (23 Out 2011 às 23:20)

Chuva muito forte agora em Cascais, com rajadas de vento também fortes. Temperatura: 17ºC.


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 23:22)

mr. phillip disse:


> Pressão atmosférica em queda, nos 1000hpa, e vento forte com rajadas muito fortes...



Não sei quem estará certo, a pressão que tenho neste momento é de 997 hPa...

E vejo mais membros aqui do litoral centro com a mesma pressão do que eu...


----------



## Nsantos79 (23 Out 2011 às 23:23)

Fantkboy disse:


> Se não me engano em torres vedras estava previsto uma pressão de 985hpa, mas inesperadamente houve uma queda bruta para os 975 hpa! Longe do que temos agora!



Obrigado!



AnDré disse:


> Temporal, região Oeste, 23 de Dezembro de 2009.
> 
> -------------
> 
> ...




Obrigado e não me teria feito mal nenhum pesquisar 1º...

Nota-se agora uma acalmia bastante grande tanto em chuva como em vento.


----------



## PDias (23 Out 2011 às 23:23)

Boa noite,

por aqui hoje começou a chover por volta das 14.00H que acumulou até agora 13,5mm, a partir das 21.00H a chuva ficou moderada e agora com alguns picos mais fortes, o vento têm estado com rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 50 km/h de S, a pressão a descer nos 995,8 mbar, e estão 15,9ºC.


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 23:24)

Lightning disse:


> Não sei quem estará certo, a pressão que tenho neste momento é de 997 hPa...
> 
> E vejo mais membros aqui do litoral centro com a mesma pressão do que eu...



Eu estou com 999hPa, tal como a maioria das estações aqui da margem sul...


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2011 às 23:24)

vento muito forte por aqui agora.. acompanhado de chuva moderada!!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2011 às 23:25)

Sigo com 998mb e a descer...


----------



## meteo (23 Out 2011 às 23:26)

MeteoOeiras já regista 21,2 mm... Que bela noite de Outono esta,sabe muitissimo bem a chuva depois de um mês de Verão.
Com a precipitação de hoje,e de Quarta-Feira ainda podemos chegar á média de Outubro em alguns locais. 
Chove moderado a forte há bastante tempo.
Edit 10 min depois- Já vai nos 23,6 mm,e a pressão nos 996.5 hPa!


----------



## Bruno (23 Out 2011 às 23:27)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Sintra é um verdadeiro dilúvio. Acompanhado por vento muito forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 23:28)

Chove forte e 19,8 mm 

17,5ºC e vento moderado.

995,2 hpa e 96%.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (23 Out 2011 às 23:29)

996.7hpa e tem caído bastante


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 23:29)

sim senhor... que belo espectaculo de outono

vento muito forte, chuva forte só falta as trovoadas


----------



## AnDré (23 Out 2011 às 23:35)

Fantkboy disse:


> sim senhor... que belo espectaculo de outono
> 
> vento muito forte, chuva forte só falta as trovoadas



Nem se vê o fundo da rua! 
Chuva forte, vento a acompanhar.
41mm em Caneças.


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 23:35)

Faltou a luz em LISBOA??


----------



## fsl (23 Out 2011 às 23:35)

Em Oeiras o Vento aumentou e as rajadas já estão atingir os 70kms/hr.
continua a chover "bem".


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 23:36)

*164 km/h*


----------



## meteo (23 Out 2011 às 23:36)

Fantkboy disse:


> Faltou a luz em LISBOA??



Aqui falhou 1 segundo,mas já está tudo bem. O vento agora aumentou bastante..Está quase no " pico "


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2011 às 23:37)

20,6mm até ao momento.

Agora vai ser um período de pausa.


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2011 às 23:37)

Gilmet disse:


> *164 km/h*


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Out 2011 às 23:37)

Lightning disse:


> Não sei quem estará certo, a pressão que tenho neste momento é de 997 hPa...
> 
> E vejo mais membros aqui do litoral centro com a mesma pressão do que eu...



Já não verifico a minha há algum tempo, comparando-a com a do IM, por isso não garanto nada... 
De qualquer forma, já está nos 999hpa... 

Por curiosidade, desde que tenho o Suunto Core, é a primeira vez que o mesmo dispara o alarme de tempestade...

O vento está cada vez mais intenso...


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 23:37)

Gilmet disse:


> *164 km/h*


----------



## Lousano (23 Out 2011 às 23:38)

Gilmet disse:


> *164 km/h*


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 23:38)

Gilmet disse:


> *164 km/h*


----------



## FranciscoAlex (23 Out 2011 às 23:39)

Gilmet disse:


> *164 km/h*



Meu deus do céu


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Out 2011 às 23:39)

Acabei de ter 116 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (23 Out 2011 às 23:39)

Estou em choque. 

Foi algo completamente sem aviso, rapidíssimo. A luz foi abaixo, ficou tudo numa escuridão imensa, e de um momento para o outro, tudo voou.

*164,4 km/h* registei eu.

É verdade.


EDIT: Rajadas de 102,6 km/h, 105, 110. Constantes.


----------



## NunoBrito (23 Out 2011 às 23:41)

Pressão:*997.2hPa* 

Precipitação: *34.8mm *

Vento constante:*27,4 Km/h*


----------



## Zephyros (23 Out 2011 às 23:41)

impressionante, vento que parece um furacão e a chuva até mete medo, impressionante


----------



## meteo (23 Out 2011 às 23:43)

Gilmet disse:


> Estou em choque.
> 
> Foi algo completamente sem aviso, rapidíssimo. A luz foi abaixo, ficou tudo numa escuridão imensa, e de um momento para o outro, tudo voou.
> 
> ...



Pois,deve ter sido ao mesmo tempo que aqui a luz foi abaixo,mas momentaneo! Por aqui as rajadas deverão estar perto dos 100km/hora... 
Vi uma pessoa na rua com dificuldade de andar contra o vento. 
Oeiras, 24,4mm...
Uma noa noite para todos


----------



## HotSpot (23 Out 2011 às 23:43)

O Cais do Sodré chegou agora aos *80,5 km/h*

http://meteo.transtejo.pt


Gil, 164 km/h é uma bojarda e tanto. Vai fazer estragos nas redondezas.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (23 Out 2011 às 23:44)

A mãe natureza no seu melhor 
Só espero que não faça estragos


----------



## Rainy (23 Out 2011 às 23:44)

Eu acabei de registar uma rajada de 150 Km/h e um rain rate de 200mm/h

Começo a ver varios detritos a voar pela rua, incluindo os meus estores que quase eram arrancados e uma inundação na minha rua!!!!!


----------



## Bruno (23 Out 2011 às 23:46)

Por aqui a luz também "piscou" duas vezes quase seguidas (2 ou 3 segundos de intervalo), com rajadas muito fortes.
Agora a chuva acalmou um pouco, o vento continua com umas rajadas interessantes.


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2011 às 23:49)

Algo forte também por aqui! Chuva fortíssima, não se vê nada à frente, rajadas fortes e estou com 37mm!!


----------



## Vince (23 Out 2011 às 23:51)

Rainy disse:


> Eu acabei de registar uma rajada de 150 Km/h e um rain rate de 200mm/h



Que estação tens ?


----------



## squidward (23 Out 2011 às 23:52)

aqui também acabou de fazer muito vento e a chover bastante...mas realmente são impressionantes esses 164km/h registados pelo *Gilmet*, nem no dia 23/12/2009 se registou essa velocidade do vento (penso ter sido por volta de 150km/h).


----------



## tiagof (23 Out 2011 às 23:52)

Previsões para o final desta festa?


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Out 2011 às 23:53)

Rainy disse:


> Eu acabei de registar uma rajada de 150 Km/h e um rain rate de 200mm/h
> 
> Começo a ver varios detritos a voar pela rua, incluindo os meus estores que quase eram arrancados e uma inundação na minha rua!!!!!



rainy, tem a sua estação on-line?
qual o modelo?
obg


----------



## JoãoPT (23 Out 2011 às 23:53)

Infelizmente ainda não tenho estação para registar a velocidade do vento, mas que está forte aqui está, não me arrisco a dizer que está nos 100, mas certamente está acima dos 80 Km/h, não se vê nada à frente com a chuva e vento, a luz já foi abaixo por uns segundos, e continua a dar sinal..


----------



## FranciscoAlex (23 Out 2011 às 23:55)

Aqui chove com muita intensidade acompanhado de rajadas por vezes fortes 
25.8mm e a aumentar, 996.1hpa
Chove continuamente à mais de 2 horas e resultado disso a minha rua está completamente cheia de água, parece um rio que aqui passa

EDIT: 995.7hpa e a descer MUITO rápido


----------



## PedroAfonso (23 Out 2011 às 23:56)

No exacto momento dos 164.4 km/h do Gil eu registei aqui em Almada 51.1 km/h. É óbvio que não tem nada a ver, mas na zona baixa da cidade é obra!

No exacto momento desta situação as estações da grande Lisboa registaram valores grandes de vento.

15.4 mm acumulados até à data.


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2011 às 23:56)

Tive aqui uma rajada de *83,7km/h* poucos minutos depois dessas rajadas aqui mencionadas


----------



## Fantkboy (23 Out 2011 às 23:59)

M.e.u d.e.u.s o que se passou por aqui? Estava a janela levantou se umas rajadas fortissimas. Derrepente lisboa ficou completamente as escuras. Passado 5 minutos foi a minha vez. Neste momento estou sem luz mas em lisboa a luz ja foi restaurada. A 5 anos que moro nesta zona e nunca vi tamanha tempestade. Estou a escrever do telemovel.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Out 2011 às 23:59)

Gilmet disse:


> *164 km/h*



Bolas!

Terá sido algum "downburst"?


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:00)

ca por cima parece que esta feito, nem chuva nem vento ouve um pico na rede electrica mas nada de mais


----------



## HotSpot (24 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Aqui nada de grandes extremos. A rajada máxima continua a ser de 61 km/h às .... 14:32 

O rainrate máximo de 61 mm/hr às ..... 17:20 

Deve estar alguma surpresa guardada para cá.

No entanto, levo acumulados já 25,8 mm


----------



## tiagof (24 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Confirmo a ausência de luz durante breves segundos, no entanto foi apenas na via publica.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,0ºC 

Mín - 16,1ºC

Precipitação - 23,2 mm

Rajada máxima - 116 km/h


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2011 às 00:01)

E por Corroios reina a azia com nada de especial a registar. 

A única coisa que não tem faltado é chuva, já tenho mais de 30 mm acumulados. Rajada máxima até agora de 48,2 km/h.


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2011 às 00:02)

hotspot a surpresa ja se faz sentir aqui! chove a cantaros como hoje ainda não se tinha visto!


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2011 às 00:02)

Fantkboy disse:


> M.e.u d.e.u.s o que se passou por aqui? Estava a janela levantou se umas rajadas fortissimas. Derrepente lisboa ficou completamente as escuras. Passado 5 minutos foi a minha vez. Neste momento estou sem luz mas em lisboa a luz ja foi restaurada. A 5 anos que moro nesta zona e nunca vi tamanha tempestade. Estou a escrever do telemovel.



Aqui também faltou a luz, cerca das 23H18. Mas aqui o vento não é muito forte.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Out 2011 às 00:05)

dASk disse:


> hotspot a surpresa ja se faz sentir aqui! chove a cantaros como hoje ainda não se tinha visto!



Kool. A ver o que a estação regista. Demora mais uns minutos a chegar lá.


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 00:07)

Inacreditável aquilo que se faz sentir aqui neste momento!

Chove muito forte, rajadas fortíssimas e hoje já tenho 8mm!!!


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2011 às 00:07)

Fantkboy disse:


> M.e.u d.e.u.s o que se passou por aqui? Estava a janela levantou se umas rajadas fortissimas. Derrepente lisboa ficou completamente as escuras. Passado 5 minutos foi a minha vez. Neste momento estou sem luz mas em lisboa a luz ja foi restaurada. A 5 anos que moro nesta zona e nunca vi tamanha tempestade. Estou a escrever do telemovel.



Aqui também faltou, mas apenas na rua e por breves instantes.
As rajadas de vento chegaram a ser assustadoras.
Mas sem qualquer aparelho de medida, não posso precisar até onde chegou.

De resto, o costume, toneladas de lixo pelo ar.
E folhas, muitas folhas.

Caneças segue com 47,4mm.


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2011 às 00:08)

agora ainda está pior aqui também! assim sim...


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:08)

pessoal 164 km/h custa engolir acho que é demais para esta frente


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2011 às 00:08)

rajadas medonhas em setubal vejam na assinatura em tempo real


----------



## FranciscoAlex (24 Out 2011 às 00:09)

O meu rain rate foi de 86.4mm/hr, 26.1mm acumulados e bastante ventania à mistura. Aqui a luz deu só um sinal de falha, tenho a rua inundada e a chuva não deu descanso.
Estou com 996.2hpa e na consola da estação tenho a imagem das nuvens com chuva e seta do lado esquerdo a indicar a descida de pressão a piscarem os dois há bastante tempo, o que será?
A estação é uma PCE


----------



## LMCG (24 Out 2011 às 00:09)

Boa noite,

Aqui em Aveiras de Cima chove intensamente já por 10 minutos... vamos ver no que dá!

Cumprimentos,
Luís Guilherme.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Out 2011 às 00:11)

E continua com muito vento, chuva fraca a moderada e eu sem luz ainda. E parece que o andrÃ© nao tem luz tb pelo k vejo . Ah. E a ficar sem bat no telm.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2011 às 00:13)

*90km/h*


----------



## shli30396 (24 Out 2011 às 00:14)

camrov8 disse:


> pessoal 164 km/h custa engolir acho que é demais para esta frente



Mas foi mesmo, e não foi só uma acima dos 100Km/h! Está registado:


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:14)

155km\h no caramulo será , aquela estação nunca pareceu funcionar em pleno


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Out 2011 às 00:14)

Parou a chuva, mas continuam as fortíssimas rajadas de vento.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2011 às 00:17)

Loures (a poucos km de Lisboa)

58 mm acumulados !
pressão 996,4hPa

vento forte. 
Vento *MÉDIO* de 43 km/h ??? não é rajada, é mesmo médio !!!

Esta frente pode provocar ventos localmente muito fortes, mas até que ponto os anemometros estão calibrados para eles... não sei.


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Out 2011 às 00:17)

Afinal sempre tens. Aqui nesta zona nao sei o que se passou. Se ai foi assustador imagina aqui andre. Completamente exposto ao vento no meio da serra. Ainda sem luz.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Out 2011 às 00:17)

Tanto chorei que chegou a chuva forte e o vento forte. 

Rajada máxima de 69,2 km/h e pode ser batida brevemente.


----------



## GFVB (24 Out 2011 às 00:17)

O vento não para de se fazer sentir. Por aqui tambem já faltou a luz em diversas zonas. Volta a cair chuva com mais intensidade.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (24 Out 2011 às 00:19)

A chuva parou mas o vento sopra muito muito muito forte aqui em torres, vem de sul e está-me a fazer lembrar aquela noite de Dezembro de 2009
Está muito vento mesmo parece que voltei aquela noite meu deus


----------



## Fábio Silva (24 Out 2011 às 00:22)

eu não sei o que aconteceu aqui pela zona de camarate mas cheguei agora e grande parte dos placares grandes de publicidade estão quase todos no chão diversas árvores partidas e caídas caixotes do lixo completamente virados e os bombeiros de um lado para o outro sem parar.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:22)

em que local foi isso, não quero negar que possa ter acontecido, no wunderground a estações a dar valores altos na zona de lisboa e outra não registam os mesmos valores, a do caramulo a um bocado deu 155km\h


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:23)

é ver as noticias amanha de certesa que vão mencionar isto


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2011 às 00:24)

Não me cabe a mim fazer com que acreditem nos valores. Toda a região em redor foi igualmente atingida por breves e fortíssimas rajadas. Apenas posso dizer que, tendo vivido este acontecimento, o valor de 164 km/h não me parece muito longe da realidade. Foi um momento assustador. Nunca antes tinha presenciado tal força, tendo já vivido anteriores temporais, e registado 109,5 km/h em 2009 e 115,9 km/h a 27/02/2010. 

Deixo um excerto do gráfico da minha estação.


----------



## fsl (24 Out 2011 às 00:26)

Em Oeiras, há cerca de meia hora, que praticamente nao chove.


Condições actuais   (actualizado às 24-10-11 0:19)

Temperatura: 18.8°C

Wind chill: 17.3°C

Humidade: 93% 

Ponto Condensação: 17.6°C 

Pressão: 996.9 hPa

Vento: 25.7 km/hr  S 

Precipitação: 1.0 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 0.2 mm


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:26)

mente aberta pode ter sido um microburst


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2011 às 00:28)

camrov8 disse:


> em que local foi isso, não quero negar que possa ter acontecido, no wunderground a estações a dar valores altos na zona de lisboa e outra não registam os mesmos valores, a do caramulo a um bocado deu 155km\h



Estação do WU do Caramulo.

De facto os valores são bastante duvidosos.
Mas a estação está num dos pontos mais altos da serra do Caramulo, a 970m de altitude, completamente exposta ao vento.
Uma estação lá em condições, seria verdadeiramente interessante.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:32)

sim a estação esta bem alto e é verdade que o caramulo é a primeira grande elevação la tudo chega sem abrandar, mas a estação não parece estar bem pois costuma apresentar dados com erros , mas podem ter calibrado ou arranjado recentemente


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2011 às 00:34)

Vou fazer aqui um pequeno off topic:

Que inveja que vocês me estão a meter, deve estar a ser uma excelente noite de acompanhado meteorológico e eu a 3000km de distancia na Polónia a ver isto tudo à distância, mas não se pode ter tudo, não é?? 

Por aqui. em Białystok. para além da temperatura negativa (-2ºC), não se passa nada de mais...


----------



## fhff (24 Out 2011 às 00:35)

Por aqui por Alenquer (zona da Merceana), a pressão (único dado disponível) tem vindo a decrescer intensamente. Vou com 995,9 hPa. Tenho a seta que indica a tendência a piscar nas últimas horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 00:36)

Os 116 km/h de rajada máxima de há pouco.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:36)

lol. queres trocar vou já para aí


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 00:36)

Bem... mas que ventania que tem estado aqui e continua!

Acumulado total de ontem: 41.5mm
Acumulado hoje: 9mm

E continua a chover de forma forte!


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Out 2011 às 00:37)

*Actual:*
Temperatura: 17,9º
Humidade: 97%
Velocidade vento: 24,1 km/h predominante de SW
Pressão: 996.5 hPa
Precipitação: 0.0mm


*Extremos de ontem:*
Temperatura: Máx: 20,8º Min: 16,2º
Humidade: Máx: 98%  Min: 76%
Rajada de vento: 38,6 km/h predominante de WSW
Pressão: Máx: 1012.8 hPa Min: 996.2 hPa
Precipitação: 35.3mm


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Out 2011 às 00:38)

AnDré disse:


> Estação do WU do Caramulo.
> 
> De facto os valores são bastante duvidosos.
> Mas a estação está num dos pontos mais altos da serra do Caramulo, a 970m de altitude, completamente exposta ao vento.
> Uma estação lá em condições, seria verdadeiramente interessante.



O gráfico da velocidade do vento no *dia de ontem* é muito consistente. Pode estar errado como é óbvio...
186 km\h de máximo


----------



## PedroAfonso (24 Out 2011 às 00:39)

Em Almada no exacto momento das rajadas do Mário e do Gil. Obviamente os valores são mais baixos mas apenas devido à localização da estação na baixa da cidade.

De momento estão 18.3ºC, 995.9 hPa, 96%


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Out 2011 às 00:39)

Nao sei o que se passou. Mas a minha mulher esta muito assustada os meus filhos acordaram porque a antena do meo do meu vizinho veio parar ca baixo. Eu nao arrisco valor mas acredito plenamente nos valores do gilmet e do vince. Meus vizinhos vieram bater a porta a perguntar se estava tudo bem. Esta tudo acordado por aqui. E ainda sem luz


----------



## FranciscoAlex (24 Out 2011 às 00:40)

Despeço-me com muito muito vento e chuva.
Precipitação de ontem: 26.1mm
Precipitação de hoje: 10.2mm
Pressão: 995.3hpa

Espero que não hajam estragos e veremos como é amanha


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:42)

parece estar mau para aí. mas tenham o caramulo debaixo de olho, era bom ter alguem da zona a dar o seu contributo


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Out 2011 às 00:42)

Os Corpos de Bombeiros do Concelho de Cascais estão cheios de trabalho.

Em operações na rua estão as cinco corporações, ( Cascais, Alcabideche, Estoril, Parede e carcavelos ).

Pelo que me apercebi pelo "report" que me foi facultado trata-se de pequenas inundações, tampas de sargetas fora dos sitios, quedas de cabos de electricidade, quedas de árvores e até um acidente rodoviário na estrada Marginal ( este sem feridos ).

Noite complicada...


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:45)

188 bem isso é bem acima da velocidade maxima das autoestradas imaginem  a multa. mas fora de gozo espero que não estrague o buçaco


----------



## João Esteves (24 Out 2011 às 00:48)

Muito mau tempo mesmo ! 

Rajada máxima, mesmo assim de 62.8 km/h (fraquinho... );
Uns incríveis 995.3 hPa de Pressão Atmosférica;
32 mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## camrov8 (24 Out 2011 às 00:49)

bem vou fechar o tasco e vou dormir, veremos o que traz a madrugada, xau para todos


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2011 às 00:53)

Aqui também existiu há pouco um período de vento com maior intensidade, rajada máxima de 72km/h.

Hoje já acumula 2,0mm.


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 00:54)

O vento continua a soprar forte!

Pressão a 996hPa e 9.2mm.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2011 às 00:55)

Boa noite, por aqui persiste o Vento forte com rajadas muito fortes e vai chuviscando, há pouco precisamente na altura das várias rajadas acima de 100km/h registadas pelos meus "vizinhos" de Lisboa eu obviamente morando num 4º andar numa das zonas mais altas da cidade de Almada posso quase de certeza afirmar que por aqui passaram nesse momento rajadas superiores a 100km/h e arrisco até 120 talvez mais, eram de tal maneira intensas que a janela do meu quarto era literalmente empurrada para dentro e as tábuas dos andaimes ao lado da minha casa por pouco esvoaçavam. É pena não ter em mãos um anemómetro mas tudo a seu tempo . Temperatura nos 17,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2011 às 00:55)

Vento ainda forte, mas com rajadas já bastante mais fracas, em relação ao que se viveu.

50,8 km/h de OSO (248º), por agora, com 17,8ºC de temperatura e 92% de humidade.

1,0mm de precipitação acumulada hoje. Ontem acumulei *54,9mm*! 

Pressão nos 997 hPa.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2011 às 00:55)

Por Setúbal vivi um dos maiores temporais que me lembro foi meia hora sempre com rajadas de 80 e 90km/h e não eram espessadas eram mesmo seguidas sem intervalos ouvi muita coisa a cair e partir.

Rajada máxima de *96,6km/h* máxima do ano e a rajada mais alta que registei na minha estação desde que a tenho instalada em Dezembro de 2009


----------



## daniel1981 (24 Out 2011 às 00:55)

fhff disse:


> Por aqui por Alenquer (zona da Merceana), a pressão (único dado disponível) tem vindo a decrescer intensamente. Vou com 995,9 hPa. Tenho a seta que indica a tendência a piscar nas últimas horas.



E o vento como tem estado na Merceana nas ultimas horas?


----------



## NunoBrito (24 Out 2011 às 00:55)

*Reportagem em directo TVI24*


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Out 2011 às 00:56)

camrov8 disse:


> parece estar mau para aí. mas tenham o caramulo debaixo de olho, era bom ter alguem da zona a dar o seu contributo



aqui nesta zona o vento tem sido fraco ou mesmo nulo, estou a falar com um colega de Tondela (que é encostado ao caramulo) atravez do msn e lá está como aqui em santa comba dão: Aguaceiros e só com algum vento fraco... por isso esses dados do caramulo certamente devem estar errados


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Out 2011 às 01:04)

Já voltou a Luz, Já acalmou o vento e a adrenalina tambem! 
Agora, pela boca morre o peixe, e o que a gente deseja pode vir acontecer.  Foi assustador, e por momentos não achei piada nenhuma!


----------



## figueira (24 Out 2011 às 01:06)

O país está em alerta com as primeiras chuvas de Outono e o mau tempo vai manter-se durante a próxima semana. O instituto de meteorologia colocou todo o país sob aviso laranja, o segundo mais grave.

A Madeira está sob aviso amarelo, enquanto os Açores estão a salvo das previsões de mau tempo.

A chuva, o vento forte, a queda de granizo e as trovoadas fazem sentir-se de Norte a Sul do país. Durante a noite prevê-se mesmo a queda de neve na Serra da Estrela. 

E o mau tempo vai manter-se durante a próxima semana, que começa com chuva e descida de temperatura. O alerta foi activado até segunda-feira à tarde.

Os Bombeiros Sapadores de Lisboa registavam pelas 22:20 um total de 26 ocorrências, das quais 23 diziam respeito a inundações em residências devido à chuva que começou a cair, segundo fonte da corporação avançou à Lusa. 

A mesma fonte indicou que as cheias foram registadas «um pouco por toda a cidade» desde Chelas, a Benfica, Alta de Lisboa e Penha de França. Os registos têm sido apenas de danos materiais, acrescentou.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2011 às 01:09)

Agora sim se pode quase afirmar que a festa já acabou.

Fechei o dia de ontem com 31,6 mm e rajada máxima de 51,5 km/h.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2011 às 01:09)

Agora sim se pode quase afirmar que a festa já acabou.

Fechei o dia de ontem com 31,6 mm e rajada máxima de 51,5 km/h.


----------



## cactus (24 Out 2011 às 01:10)

vai chovendo não muito forte, rajadas violentas e ininterruptas do quadrante sul


----------



## Stormm (24 Out 2011 às 01:13)

O tempo está/esteve animado ai por essas zonas!! Por enquanto aqui só o vento se faz sentir, e cada vez é mais forte. Vamos ver ao longo da noite o que nos espera!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 01:23)

O caixote que caiu com o vento. Na altura da rajada de 116 km/h.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2011 às 01:27)

Alem dos 96,6km/h tive um rain rate máximo de 261,8mm/h 

Precipitação ontem 27,4mm

Hoje 8,8mm

Continua o vento com rajadas algumas ainda fortes e chove fraco, temperatura de 17,8ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (24 Out 2011 às 01:29)

Por aqui tudo muito mais calmo! Pelo satélite e Radar parece que não haverá mais nada por esta zona!
Amanha verei as consequencias deste temporal!

Boa Noite!


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 01:40)

Por aqui não chove mas o vento, esse continua a soprar por vezes forte entre SW e W.

Temperatura de 19.0ºC, humidade de 87%e 9.5mm acumulados hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 01:52)

*Setúbal: Mau tempo provocou pequenas inundações e quedas de árvores*


> Pequenas inundações, postes de energia derrubados e quedas de árvores são algumas das cerca de três dezenas de ocorrências provocadas pelo mau tempo na margem sul do Tejo, informaram os bombeiros.
> 
> De acordo com o CDOS (Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro) de Setúbal, a chuva e o vento forte que se abateram sobre a região entre as 21:00 e as 24:00 de domingo provocaram alguns danos nos concelhos de Almada, Alcochete, Barreiro, Seixal, Palmela e Setúbal.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2011 às 02:29)

Precipitação acumulada ontem, dia 23:







Percebe-se pelo mapa que há muitos pluviometros a precisarem de manutenção urgente!

Rajadas de vento máximas (>85km/h):
112km/h - Pampilhosa da Serra (Fajão)
108km/h - C.Carvoeiro
98km/h - Mogadouro 
89km/h - Lisboa (Geofísico)


----------



## Nsantos79 (24 Out 2011 às 02:41)

Entre Torres Vedras e Mafra começou novamente a chover com intensidade e o vento moderado a forte...ainda persiste o trauma do dia 23 de Dezembro de 2009!!!


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 07:13)

Depois da noite agitada, sigo com vento fraco de NW e tenho um acumulado hoje de 24.5mm! 

19.4ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2011 às 07:31)

Bom dia

De noite (23h45-00h??) o vento ficou muito forte, não tenho recordação desta intensidade. O vento era tão forte que parecia que não chovia.

Animação de novo, quarta-feira?


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 07:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Animação de novo, quarta-feira?



Parece que sim


----------



## Rainy (24 Out 2011 às 07:41)

Este pos-frontal vai chegar aqui com bons aguaçeiros?
Pareçe que está muito a norte?


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2011 às 08:43)

Bom dia.

A madrugada manteve-se com vento forte até cerca das 5h, tendo ainda registado *88,4 km/h*, altura em que acalmou significativamente. Há pouco, registava 0,0 km/h. Por agora, 16,9 km/h de NO (338º).

A pressão começou a subir, depois de um mínimo de *996 hPa*, pouco depois das 3h.

Temperatura mínima de *15,2ºC* e actual de 15,6ºC.

Humidade nos 85% e pressão nos 1001 hPa.

Sigo com *6,3mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2011 às 08:53)

Bom dia!!

Aqui a mínima foi de 16,3ºC

Precipitação desde as 00h: 13,8mm

Precipitação deste evento: 41,2mm

Rajada máxima: 96,6km/h (00:13)

Pressão mínima: 995,0hpa (03:43)

Agora está céu pouco nublado 17,5ºC e vento incrivelmente nulo


----------



## F_R (24 Out 2011 às 09:13)

Bom dia

Bastante chuva ontem e esta noite

Ontem 16mm

Hoje vai com 19.6mm acumulados

Mínima 14.0ºC

Agora 14.9ºC e céu limpo


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2011 às 09:58)

Ontem a precipitação foi de 20,6mm e hoje já acumula 11,4mm.

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro fraco e estão 15,2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 10:04)

Noite algo ventosa, 84 km/h de rajada máxima e pressão mínima de 994,5 hpa.

Neste momento chove e que elevou a precipitação para 2,8 mm.


----------



## fhff (24 Out 2011 às 10:14)

Por Alenquer, pressão mínima de 994,7 hPa, às 03:03.


----------



## fhff (24 Out 2011 às 10:17)

daniel1981 disse:


> E o vento como tem estado na Merceana nas ultimas horas?



O vento esteve forte, mas com alguns períodos de acalmia. Depois do 23/12/2009, tenho tendência a relativizar ventos comos os de ontem...mas fez-me lembrar essa noite.


----------



## Rainy (24 Out 2011 às 10:18)

Agora estamos em regime de aguaçeiros fortes não é?


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 10:21)

Rainy disse:


> Agora estamos em regime de aguaçeiros fortes não é?



Estamos no pós frontal sim. Vamos aguardar o que nos espera embora seja uma lotaria.


----------



## rozzo (24 Out 2011 às 10:31)

Calha bem estar atrasada a saída do Lightning Wizard, dá para colocar um mapa do serão anterior, onde tem uma estimativa das possíveis rajadas de origem convectiva. 
Claro que é uma previsão de modelo, mas ali estava o potencial na zona para rajadas entre *60-65 nós*.


----------



## meteo (24 Out 2011 às 10:32)

Rainy disse:


> Agora estamos em regime de aguaçeiros fortes não é?



Aguaceiros moderados,e nao será para todos. É uma questão de sorte. Quarta é que é festa garantida 
Por aqui está uma bela manhã de sol,e vento fraco.


----------



## PDias (24 Out 2011 às 10:34)

fhff disse:


> O vento esteve forte, mas com alguns períodos de acalmia. Depois do 23/12/2009, tenho tendência a relativizar ventos comos os de ontem...mas fez-me lembrar essa noite.



Bom dia,

sim, o vento por aqui esteve moderado a forte de S/SW e registei a rajada máxima de 60,1 km/h. A pressão miníma foi de 992,9 mbar. A precipitação ontem foi de 17,1mm e hoje de 15,0mm, no total 32,1mm, a temperatura miníma de hoje foi de 14,0ºC e agora estão 16,1ºC. A parte mais intensa da precipitação aqui foi por volta das 03.00H/03.30H.


----------



## rfll (24 Out 2011 às 13:33)

boa tarde
gostaria só de deixar um relato sobre a noite de ontem, por volta da 00h20 passava pela marginal entre a parede e alges, e foi assustador vi de tudo, desde semáforos a voar a sinais de transito, casas de banho portáteis árvores... o vento estava mesmo muito forte e a chuva foi incrível. espero que nao tenho provocado nenhum acidente.


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2011 às 13:44)

Num aguaceiro cerca das 11H00, fez a temperatura descer dos 16,1ºC aos 13,3ºC, sendo a temperatura mínima até ao momento.

Neste momento céu parcialmente nublado e 16,5ºC.

Precip: 12,9mm


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 13:55)

O fortíssimo vento da passada noite/madrugada tinha de fazer das suas! Hoje de manhã havia árvores arrancadas pela raiz, caixotes do lixo no meio da estrada, postes partidos. 

A minha Auriol apenas registou uma rajada máxima de 47km/h, e como muitos de nós sabemos, esta estação não é das melhores para medir vento. A Davis que está mais a cima em Azeitão a 4km em linha recta daqui, esteve off a maior parte do tempo do temporal, pelo que fiquei sem saber na mesma o valor das rajadas que por aqui passaram... Terei mesmo com urgência investir numa estação superior, provavelmente numa PCE.

O Acumulado de hoje vai nos 26.2mm.


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2011 às 15:46)

Boas ,por aqui a forte chuvada que caiu durante a madrugada deixou até ao momento 28mm de precipitação acumulada , o vento também foi muito forte mas sem estragos apenas algumas folhagens caídas , temperatura actual de 19,1ºC e céu com algumas abertas


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2011 às 16:09)

Pela informação que pude adquirir visualmente, ainda em forma de rescaldo do acontecimento de ontem, com o registo súbito de 164,4 km/h, alguma _desarrumação_ nas ruas e nos telhados. O vento inclinou várias antenas, derrubou outras, levantou telhas, arrancou ramos, alguns até de médio porte, tendo-os deixado em outro lugar, e tudo o que era material de construção ou manutenção à espera da nova semana de trabalhos, foi certamente parar a outro sítio. Mas nada de grandes prejuízos, fruto da rapidez com que o acontecimento se deu.


17,6ºC actuais, com máxima de 18,3ºC, e humidade nos 47%. 

Houve alguns aguaceiros fracos no período da manhã.

Vento a 13,0 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## F_R (24 Out 2011 às 17:20)

Máxima 19.7ºC 

Agora 17.4ºC e algumas nuvens mas não ameaçam chuva.

Até agora acumulou 19.8mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2011 às 18:35)

Fantkboy disse:


> M.e.u d.e.u.s o que se passou por aqui? Estava a janela levantou se umas rajadas fortissimas. Derrepente lisboa ficou completamente as escuras. Passado 5 minutos foi a minha vez. Neste momento estou sem luz mas em lisboa a luz ja foi restaurada. A 5 anos que moro nesta zona e nunca vi tamanha tempestade. Estou a escrever do telemovel.



Mas fui o "único" a quem luz não faltou?
Estava a falar com o PedroAfonso e tive de me ausentar por já fazer-se "tarde", ele disse para não ir porque naquele momento é que ia começar a festa, e acertou! Como já referi num post desta manhã, o vento era tão intenso, que quase não caía gota no chão, era tudo levado contra os materiais/edifícios em redor, era assustador Mas nem a luz "piscou"
Ao deslocar-me para a escola, deparei-me só com um poste de semáforo de médio tamanho no chão, e de muitos papéis de publicidade pelas ruas, nada mais.

Mas fiquei impressionado quando li que, pelo menos, 2 membros aqui do fórum registaram elevadíssimos valores de rajadas de vento, 164km/h pelo *Gilmet* e 116km/h pelo *Mário Barros*


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2011 às 18:58)

Boas , uma célula a Este ao final da tarde:


----------



## F_R (24 Out 2011 às 19:33)

Hoje está fresco lá fora

Agora 14.7ºC

Quase a bater a mínima de hoje que até agora é de 14ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2011 às 19:59)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*?* a ser feita ate as 0h
Máxima:*20,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*96,6km/h*

Precipitação total:*14,0mm*

Agora estão 16,1ºC, 61%Hr, 1005,7hpa  e vento nulo


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2011 às 20:13)

Se onem tive uns generosos 58,6 mm, hoje só acumulei 8,4mm.

de realçar a recuperação da pressão, agora 1006,1hPa...

e o mergulho da temperatura que já se encontra nos 12ºC !!!
(20h14, hora legal)

(Zona de Loures, a poucos km de Loures)


----------



## DRC (24 Out 2011 às 21:12)

Deve chover bem por Lisboa, vê-se um aguaceiro a passar por lá neste momento.
Alguém confirma?


----------



## Teles (24 Out 2011 às 21:12)

E já se vêem relâmpagos a norte da Serra de Aire e Candeeiros


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2011 às 21:27)

DRC disse:


> Deve chover bem por Lisboa, vê-se um aguaceiro a passar por lá neste momento.
> Alguém confirma?



Vê-se? Eu também não estou em Lisboa, mas por aqui céu limpo e (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2011 às 21:30)

Temperatura actual de 15,2ºC, estagnada, como habitual, nas noites mais frescas, por cá. 

Humidade nos 65% e pressão nos 1007 hPa.

12,2 km/h de NO (338º).


----------



## F_R (24 Out 2011 às 21:48)

Por cá vai descendo

Estão agora 13.4ºC, que é a mínima até ao momento


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 22:00)

Hoje deverá ser a noite mais fresca do mês em muitos locais 

Levo 15,3ºC e 74%.

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## c.bernardino (24 Out 2011 às 22:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje deverá ser a noite mais fresca do mês em muitos locais



o que é perfeitamente natural 
até arrisco a dizer que espero atingir as temperaturas mais baixas desde inicio de maio... normal 

deu-se uma inversão de tendência de temperatura, como normal pelas 20h30 mas agora já voltou a descer e vou com 13ºC

pressão estável. 1006hPa


----------



## mortagua (24 Out 2011 às 22:21)

Hoje apenas acumulei 9mm neste momento vejo relâmpagos para os lados da praia(nordoeste) 

Espero que venha para cá


----------



## Geiras (24 Out 2011 às 22:24)

Boas

Mais um aguaceiros que subiu o acumulado de hoje para 26.5mm.


----------



## F_R (24 Out 2011 às 22:31)

Volta a chover

Estão 13.0ºC


----------



## Profetaa (24 Out 2011 às 22:37)

Boas....
Por cá parece dia de festa.....chuva forte e trovoada....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2011 às 22:37)

Boa noite

Aqui está a chover fraco, pode-se dizer que está a chuviscar, mas parece que não é há pouco tempo, já estão os carros e as ruas molhados(as). (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## Profetaa (24 Out 2011 às 22:50)

Tudo mais calmo agora, apenas uns "pinguitos".....


----------



## squidward (24 Out 2011 às 22:52)

começou neste momento a cair um aguaceiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2011 às 23:00)

Por aqui já não chove, céu limpo na zona, a temperatura desceu (~)1.0ºC, neste momento (~)13.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Out 2011 às 23:10)

Um aguaceiro fraco, por cá. 

*14,5ºC* e 16,2 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## FranciscoAlex (24 Out 2011 às 23:20)

Já chove aqui por Torres 
13.8ºC e 83%HR 
1006.8hpa 

1.5mm acumulados na última hora


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Out 2011 às 23:23)

*13,8ºC*  

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro fraco, o que elevou a precipitação para 3,4 mm.

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## kelinha (24 Out 2011 às 23:40)

Em Coimbra chove e começou a trovejar...


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Out 2011 às 23:43)

Noite muito mais calma, depois de um dia com pouco vento em que caiu um aguaceiro pelas 10h, depois disso o céu foi-se tornando gradualmente pouco nublado.

Sigo neste momento com 16,1ºC, valores raros a esta hora.

Vento fraco.


----------



## meteo (24 Out 2011 às 23:47)

Há pouco aqui caiu um aguaceiro Fortissimo!! A estação MeteoOeiras também registou esse aguaceiro com um rain rate de *172 mm/hora*!!

 Por breves momentos,mas bem forte.
Temperatura nos 14,8 ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (24 Out 2011 às 23:52)

Em Coimbra, à pouco caiu um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de granizo e trovoada.


----------



## Lousano (24 Out 2011 às 23:56)

kelinha disse:


> Em Coimbra chove e começou a trovejar...



Está a trovejar a Norte da minha posição, para os lados de Penacova.


----------



## JoãoPT (24 Out 2011 às 23:57)

Está a aumentar o vento por aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,3ºC 

Mín - 13,8ºC

Precipitação - 3,4 mm

Rajada máxima - 84 km/h


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Cai um autentico dilúvio!


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2011 às 00:12)

Aqui não chove estão 15,0ºC, 76%Hr, 1006,3hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2011 às 00:21)

O resultado foi 5,1mm acumulados, praticamente quase tudo em 5 minutos.


----------



## Profetaa (25 Out 2011 às 00:29)

pensei que ja nao voltava,mas volta a trovejar...e chove bem


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2011 às 00:33)

Temperatura de *13,8ºC* e humidade nos 75%.

Vento a 10,1 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## Zapiao (25 Out 2011 às 00:36)

FONIX, trovejou FORTE E FEIO em Coimbra!!!!!!!!!! Caiu um raio perto do Forum Coimbra onde se ouviu por toda a zona da restauraçao.


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2011 às 00:54)

Por aqui chove e já vou com 0.2mm acumulados.


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2011 às 07:37)

Precipitação: 1.5mm

Neste momento estão 11.7ºC e o vento sopra fraco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2011 às 07:56)

Bom dia

A rua está toda molhada, parece que choveu de noite. Por aqui está fresquinho, (~)11.0ºC.


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2011 às 09:08)

Bom dia

Durante a noite choveu, agora céu limpo e algum nevoeiro

Mínima 10.6ºC
Agora 11.4ºC


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2011 às 09:53)

Bom dia!

Madrugada, em geral, calma, apenas com dois aguaceiros que renderam *2,0mm*.

A temperatura mínima desceu até aos *12,5ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 13,7ºC, humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1010 hPa. O vento é nulo.


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2011 às 10:31)

Continua fresco

Céu limpo e 14.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2011 às 11:01)

Madrugada e manhã que leva já 1,2 mm.

Mínima de 13,1ºC. Agora estou com 15,7ºC.

Vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2011 às 11:49)

Apenas 16,2ºC, neste fresco dia outonal. Assim dá gosto. 

Humidade nos 68% e vento a 9,4 km/h de SO (225º).


----------



## Geiras (25 Out 2011 às 13:44)

Boas

Mínima de 11.6ºC.

Neste momento estão 19.2ºC, vento fraco a moderado de SW e tenho 2mm de precipitação acumulada.


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2011 às 14:07)

Neste momento chove

Vai com 1.2mm acumulados hoje.
Com o inicio do aguaceiro a temperatura desceu para os actuais 13.4ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2011 às 14:55)

Boa tarde

Perto das 09h00 caiu um aguaceiro fraco e entre as 09h25 e as 09h30 um forte aguaceiro.

Por aqui, agora, céu praticamente todo nublado por cúmulos (humilis penso e), e (~)21.5ºC, e como seria de estranhar ver andorinhas nesta altura, vêem-se gaivotas


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Out 2011 às 17:05)

Parece interessante chamar a atenção que neste dia *as temperaturas já se encontram abaixo da média *para o respetivo dia do mês, numa série de estações, com o Geofísico à cabeça.

Vamos ver como fica o acumulado de precipitação depois do dia de amanhã.

Por cá a minima foi de 10,8ºC e a máxima de 18,8ºC.
só 2 mm acumulados


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Out 2011 às 19:05)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, os aguaceiros ainda renderam 6.4mm, não foi mau...

Máxima de 20ºC e mínima de 14ºC (até ao momento)... amanhã lá virá mais animação...


----------



## F_R (25 Out 2011 às 19:12)

Neste momento algumas nuvens no céu e 15.4ºC


----------



## fsl (25 Out 2011 às 19:53)

Oeiras com um dia ... outonal!

Condições actuais (actualizado a 25-10-11  19:44)
Temperatura: 	17.3°C 
Humidade: 	72%  
Ponto de Orvalho: 	12.2°C 
Vento: 	0.0 km/hr SSW
Pressão: 	1011.6 hPa
Precipitação Hoje: 	2.8 mm
Precipitação Mês: 	31.4 mm
Precipitação Ano: 	 342.6mm
Wind chill: 	 17.3°C 
Indíce THW: 	 17.2°C 
Indíce Calor: 	 17.2°C 


Extremos de hoje


MIN


MAX
Temperatura: 	 12.4°C às   7:53 	 19.6°C às 14:18
Humidade: 	 63%  às  15:46 	 92%  às   8:44
Ponto de Orvalho: 	 11.1°C às   0:00 	 13.9°C às  10:28
Pressão: 	 1006.8hPa  às   0:33 	 1011.7hPa  às  19:37
Precipitação mais intensa: 		 20.0mm/hr  às   5:06
Maior Rajada Vento: 		 29.0 km/hr  às   9:03
Menor Sensação Térmica: 	 12.2°C às   7:45 	
Maior Indíce Calor 		 20.0°C às  14:18


----------



## Lousano (25 Out 2011 às 19:57)

O dia foi de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros, com boas abertas durante a tarde.

Tmax: 17,8ºC

Tmin: 10,4ºC

Precip: 7,1mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (25 Out 2011 às 20:15)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iceworld (25 Out 2011 às 22:17)

Zapiao disse:


> FONIX, trovejou FORTE E FEIO em Coimbra!!!!!!!!!! Caiu um raio perto do Forum Coimbra onde se ouviu por toda a zona da restauraçao.



Ainda a propósito de ontem, queria só deixar o registo de que na zona da Pedrulha( zona norte da cidade) entre as 23h00 e as 00h00 fez-se sentir vento, chuva, granizo e trovoada muito forte. Após a luz ter faltado (23h30), passados  cerca de 5/10 min um raio caiu nas imediações, o que deixou um forte cheiro a queimado. O barulho foi brutal e imediato. 
Nunca tinha sentido este cheiro numa trovoada.


----------



## c.bernardino (25 Out 2011 às 22:17)

Nuno,

essabrutal massa de nuvens ainda não provoca qualquer precipitação visivel no radar do IM. O que vem por trás dessa massa é que vai causar sensação...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2011 às 23:15)

Boa noite

Céu maioritariamente nublado, ar húmido, penso estarem (~)15.0ºC, pois mudei o sensor de posição, antes de mudar estavam (~)14.0ºC, mas a temperatura registada pela EM de Cabeças tem vindo a subir 19h45 - 12.5ºC; 23h15 - 14.9ºC, portanto é provável que esteja (~)correcto.


----------



## João Esteves (25 Out 2011 às 23:41)

Boa Noite,

Apenas 1.3mm acumulados e neste momento sigo com 15.7ºC.
Amanhã espera-se um dia um pouco mais molhado!


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2011 às 23:44)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*12,7ºC*
Máxima:*20,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*32km/h*

Precipitação total:*2,0mm*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Boa noite.

Sigo com 16,1ºC actuais, depois de uma subida de cerca de 1ºC.

Humidade nos 71% e pressão de 1011 hPa. 5,8 km/h de N (360º).


Extremos de temperatura de 25/10/2011:

Mínima: *12,5ºC* (5:58)
Máxima: *18,2ºC* (14:45)


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 17,2ºC 

Mín - 13,3ºC

Precipitação - 1,8 mm

Rajada máxima - 35 km/h


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 05:47)

Por aqui a precipitação já começou a cair, ainda com o vento a soprar fraco a moderado de sul.

Primeiros 0,2mm acumulados em Caneças.
Vamos lá ver até onde é que o penico vai encher.


----------



## kikofra (26 Out 2011 às 05:58)

vai pingando e faz algum vento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2011 às 07:40)

Bom dia

Por aqui estão (~)17.5ºC, e vai chovendo fraco a moderado, pontualmente forte. Vento fraco a moderado de Sul.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2011 às 07:41)

Bom dia já se sente um vento moderado com rajadas por aqui, a chuva vai começando a cair mas ainda apenas uns pingos nada acumulou até agora.

Mínima de 16,4ºC

Rajada máxima até agora: 46,7km/h

Actual: 17,9ºC, 84%Hr, 1007,0hpa e vento moderado


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2011 às 08:36)

Nova rajada máxima de 55km/h o vento vai aumentando

precipitação 0,8mm

Temperatura 17,8ºC

Valores em tempo real aqui:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## F_R (26 Out 2011 às 09:14)

Bom dia

Já chove por cá
Acumulou 0.4mm até agora

Mínima 11.8ºC
Agora 14.2ºC


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2011 às 09:19)

Bom dia!

Por aqui tenho apenas 0.5mm acumulados.

17ºC e vento moderado de Sul.

Parece que vamos ter uma tarde bastante animada, a frente de células a Oeste já é bem notável!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2011 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

A chuva está de regresso, também por cá. Sigo com 17,1ºC de temperatura, e *3,3mm* acumulados.

A mínima foi de *16,1ºC*, precisamente às 00:00.

Humidade nos 82% e pressão a 1006 hPa. Vento a 19,8 km/h de SSO (202º).

Rajada máxima de 42,0 km/h, até ao momento.


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Out 2011 às 09:26)

Sigo com 16,8ºC após uma mínima de 14,7ºC.

Já se nota o gradual aumento do vento, neste momento fraco a moderado.

Já choveu.

A partir das 11h/12h é que vai começar bem a animação!


----------



## F_R (26 Out 2011 às 10:36)

Continua a chover fraco

1.8mm acumulados

14.2ºC


----------



## Lousano (26 Out 2011 às 11:02)

Já com chuva moderada e vento 30 km/h, com tendência a aumentar.

Precip: 6,3mm

Raj. max: 59,7 km/h

Tactual: 15,7ºC


----------



## Lousano (26 Out 2011 às 11:24)

As rajadas de vento já são de mais de 60km/h, sendo a rajada máxima até o momento de 67,7km/h


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2011 às 12:05)

Rajada máxima até ao momento aqui de 61,2km/h

Temperatura 20,1ºC

precipitação 1,2mm


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 12:32)

Nos últimos minutos já se sentiram algumas rajadas de vento na zona alta da cidade de Odivelas.

A chuva vai caindo com alguma intensidade.

A estação de Caneças atingiu agora os 10,0mm acumulados.

Mais a norte, a do c.bernardino segue com 12,7mm.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2011 às 12:38)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, muito vento e pouca chuva...
Aguardam-se os próximos capítulos...


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 12:53)

Chove bem e vento forte de sul.

17,4ºC e 4,6 mm.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2011 às 13:07)

Rajada máxima até agora 69km/h


----------



## Lousano (26 Out 2011 às 13:22)

Continua a chuva fraca/moderada, tendo acumulado até ao momento 8,4mm.

Rajada máxima: 76,6km/h


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2011 às 13:23)

Chegou a chuva e entretanto o vento quase que parou. 

Vamos lá ver se isto em termos de vento melhora, porque assim não dá. 

Até agora 2,1 mm e rajada máxima de 48,2 km/h.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2011 às 13:24)

Nova rajada máxima 79km/h


----------



## manganao (26 Out 2011 às 13:31)

por aqui vento moderado chove desde cedo mas nada de especial


----------



## Microburst (26 Out 2011 às 13:37)

Bom, por aqui mais parece que vamos a caminho da noite. Chove intensamente e o vento sopra de rajada de Sudoeste.

Dados actuais (13h30):

Temperatura: 18,2ºC
Humidade: 93%
Pressão: 1002hpa
Precipitação acumulada: 4,2mm
Vento: moderado a forte de Sudoeste, rajada máxima 64km/h.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Out 2011 às 13:48)

Na Moita rajada máxima de 66 km/h. Sigo com 3,8 mm acumulados.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2011 às 13:49)

Bastante chuva, e vento.

*59,8 km/h* actualmente, de SSO (202º), com rajada máxima de *84,2 km/h*, e *18,0mm* acumulados.

Temperatura de 17,2ºC e humidade nos 88%.

Pressão nos 1003 hPa.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 13:57)

Caneças já nos 20mm.

E chove, chove...

Vento moderado a forte de sul.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Out 2011 às 13:59)

Tem estado a chover bem e o vento faz-se sentir com alguma força
3.0mm na última hora
Já tinha saudades deste tempo


----------



## jonhfx (26 Out 2011 às 14:03)

"Ana na 3
Acabou de cair um bocado de estuque do Shopping de Oeiras com a brutal forca da chuva. Foi mesmo mesmo ao meu lado, mais um bocadinho à esquerda e basicamente ... acontecia... Asterix: o céu está a cair!!"

Via facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/anagalvaona3


----------



## fsl (26 Out 2011 às 14:05)

Aguardando a passagem da Frente...

Condições actuais (actualizado a 26-10-11  13:59) 
Temperatura:  17.7°C  
Humidade: 92%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.4°C  
Vento: 19.3 km/hr SSE 
Pressão: 1003.4 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 14.6 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 46.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  357.2mm 
Wind chill:  16.0°C  
Indíce THW:   16.5°C  
Indíce Calor:  18.2°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  17.7°C às   8:47  18.8°C às 11:30 
Humidade:  74%  às   0:00  92%  às  13:47 
Ponto de Orvalho:  12.8°C às   0:00  16.7°C às  10:26 
Pressão:  1003.3hPa  às  13:55  1011.3hPa  às   0:28 
Precipitação mais intensa:   86.6mm/hr  às  13:52 
Maior Rajada Vento:   53.1 km/hr  às  12:27 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  15.0°C às  12:21  
Maior Indíce Calor   19.4°C às  10:52


----------



## fhff (26 Out 2011 às 14:14)

Aqui por Colares:

29 mm acumulados hoje. 9 mm na última hora (entre 13:00 e as 14:00)
Não parou de chover desde as 11:00.


----------



## ct5iul (26 Out 2011 às 14:33)

Boa Tarde 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 72.8 km/h ás 13:09

Temp actual 16.8ºC 14:25
Pressão: 1012.3Hpa 14:25
Intensidade do Vento: 26.8 km/h 14:25
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento:S 
Temperatura do vento: 13.4ºC 14:25
Humidade Relativa:87% 14:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 7.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 14.0mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 baixo 14:25
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## jotasetubal (26 Out 2011 às 14:40)

Bem, como os meus vizinhos com estações não dizem nada, só tenho a dizer:

- Chove forte e feio aqui por Setúbal. A chuva cai com intensidade e é com cada rajada de vento que até os vidros das janelas abanam

Ou o nowcasting hoje tá fraquinho ou então as energias estão concentradas todas aqui na cidade!!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 14:42)

Vai chovendo, vento moderado a forte.

17,4 mm e rajada máxima de 76 km/h.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 14:45)

Chuva forte e vento forte de sul!

31mm acumulados em Caneças.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Out 2011 às 14:50)

O vento agora anda louco com cada rajada que as árvores quase se dobram 
Muito vento mesmo

EDIT: Rajadas muito fortes, ouvem-se as chapas de zinco de uma obra aqui perto a fazer bastante barulho


----------



## zejorge (26 Out 2011 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Por aqui chove moderadamente tendo acumulado 6,4 mm, sendo o vento moderado de SSE com uma rajada máxima de *38,6* kmh às 13:43 (UTC).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2011 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui não pára de chover desde que me levantei, por volta das 07h15.
Na última hora a precipitação tem sido muito forte e vento moderado. As ruas já apresentam algum caudal.
A temperatura ronda os 17.5ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Out 2011 às 15:09)

Em Almada a rajada máxima até agora foi fé 41.8 kmh. Já caíram também 8.4 mm até agora.


----------



## F_R (26 Out 2011 às 16:10)

Tarde de chuva

8.2mm acumulados

estão 15.6ºC

rajada máxima de 53.2km/h


----------



## NunoBrito (26 Out 2011 às 16:12)

*Extremos até ao momento:*

Pressão: Máx - 1011.4hPa   Min - 1000.2hPa 

Rajada de Vento: 43.5 km/h / 18.5 m/s 

Precipitação: 21.3mm

Temperatura: Máx - 18.6 °C   Min - 17.1 °C


----------



## jotasetubal (26 Out 2011 às 16:16)

Ora, baseado em factos reais, por mim vivenciados, fica a pergunta:

Qual a velocidade mínima de uma rajada de vento para que consiga arrancar um cigarro, acabado de acender, da boca de um fumador??

Sabem a resposta??
Pois, eu também não, apenas sei que fiquei a arder com 0,20€


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2011 às 16:19)

Rajada máxima até agora 83,7km/h a precipitação vai em 11,7mm


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 16:29)

Rajada máxima de 82 km/h.

20,4 mm e 17,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2011 às 16:31)

Rajada máxima de *91,4 km/h* pelas 14:08.

Actualmente, 17,7ºC, em subida lenta, e *33,7mm* de precipitação acumulada.

Pressão nos 1000 hPa.


----------



## GFVB (26 Out 2011 às 16:38)

Por aqui as rajadas de vento estão cada vez mais fortes e não pára de chover.
Está bastante animado!


----------



## mortagua (26 Out 2011 às 16:43)

Vento forte, neste momento não chove e já tenho 26mm acumulados 


mais


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 16:51)

Nova chuvada por aqui.
O vento mantém-se forte de sul.

Caneças vai neste momento com 41,2mm acumulados hoje e 102,2mm acumulados este mês.

Um valor mensal muito bom. Quem diria?!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Out 2011 às 16:54)

Pressão nos 998.1hpa


EDIT: O sol agora brilha, as nuvens parece que se dissiparam, estão 21.2ºC 79%HR e 997.4hpa


----------



## B84 (26 Out 2011 às 17:08)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2011*

Tires, Cascais - NUNCA vi chover assim!!!!!!


----------



## NunoBrito (26 Out 2011 às 17:09)

Depois de uma grande queda de água repentina e seguido de algumas rajadas de vento, ouviu-se o primeiro trovão.  

Será que é desta???


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Out 2011 às 17:11)

NunoBrito disse:


> Depois de uma grande queda de água repentina e seguido de algumas rajadas de vento, ouviu-se o primeiro trovão.
> 
> Será que é desta???



Vamos a ver se é
Aqui ainda nada de trovoada, nem lá perto disso


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2011 às 17:18)

Esse tal trovão não ouvi, mas acabei de ver um relâmpago


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2011 às 17:18)

Tempestade, por aqui! 

*128,89 mm/h*, *55,0mm* acumulados, vento médio de 68,3 km/h.

Tive *88,4 km/h* há momentos.

A temperatura caiu 2,5ºC/10minutos. Actuais *15,5ºC*, mínima do dia.


----------



## carla_francisco (26 Out 2011 às 17:20)

NunoBrito disse:


> Depois de uma grande queda de água repentina e seguido de algumas rajadas de vento, ouviu-se o primeiro trovão.
> 
> Será que é desta???



Eu cá gostava, mas confesso que não apreciei ficar sem luz (aqui em Sassoeiros) entre as 15:30 e as 17:00


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 17:21)

199mm/hr em Caneças!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2011 às 17:23)

Vento médio de *66,8 km/h* e *64,4mm* acumulados!


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2011 às 17:24)

A frente aqui já acabou. Já deu o que tinha a dar, que não foi nada de especial.

Aproximam-se agora os _soldados da infantaria_. Vamos ver se vêm prontos a dar espectáculo ou não.

Até ao momento e se não me engano, 20 mm certinhos. Rajada máxima de 48,2 km/h, esperava muito mais...


----------



## CarlosS (26 Out 2011 às 17:27)

Grande trovão, aqui por Cascais, por volta das 17h, logo a seguir ao relâmpago (proximidade da descarga), acompanhado de uma bátega de chuva muito forte. Vento em rajadas e 15,6ºC de temperatura.


----------



## rozzo (26 Out 2011 às 17:29)

Gilmet disse:


> Vento médio de *66,8 km/h* e *64,4mm* acumulados!



Gil, vendo os dados da tua estação parece-me um temporal daqueles. 

Já podias era ter feito uns vídeos pá! Para partilhar com a malta que não pode ver nada!


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2011 às 17:32)

rozzo disse:


> Já podias era ter feito uns vídeos pá! Para partilhar com a malta que não pode ver nada!



E fiz, fiz do que pude, para além de não conseguir abrir a janela por muito tempo, a máquina e eu saíamos encharcados! 

Já está a acalmar. Ainda sopram algumas rajadas de 60/70 km/h. 52,9 km/h de S (180º), actualmente.

A temperatura desceu aos *15,5ºC*, tendo-se atingido a mínima do dia, às 17:18, e de momento segue nos 16,0ºC.

*67,7mm* acumulados.


----------



## Bruno (26 Out 2011 às 17:34)

Na última meia hora choveu que foi uma coisa doida.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 17:36)

Mira-Sintra, Caneças e o Pinheiro de Loures, que eram as estações com mais precipitação acumulada hoje na região de Lisboa, levaram em cheio com essa célula.

Acumulados nessas estações neste momento:

76,5mm - Loures (c.bernardino)
67,8mm - Mira Sintra (Gilmet)
60,2mm - Caneças


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 17:38)

24,0 mm.

17,8ºC e vento forte de sul.


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2011 às 17:46)

Estas últimas horas estão brutais quanto a vento e chuva. Especial atenção aos últimos 10 minutos que está a chover de forma fortíssima acompanhada de rajadas também muito fortes.

Sigo com 27.2mm.

Árvores, ramos partidos e pinheiros completamente dobrados:


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2011 às 17:48)

Eu fico sempre com algum receio das medições de precipitação de algumas estações amadoras em dias de muito vento devido à vibração causada pelo vento nos pluviómetros, mas de facto entrou ali uma célula mais potente pela linha de Cascais.


----------



## fsl (26 Out 2011 às 17:48)

Oeiras com 31.2 de precipitação acumulada. 
Já se vislumbra algum Céu Azul (pouco). A Pressão queda-se por 999.1. A Temp estaciona por 18/19 os. O Vento contiua moderado/forte mantendo a direcção  Sul.

* Condições actuais   (actualizado às 26-10-11 17:39)
Temperatura: 18.6°C 	Wind chill: 16.7°C 	Humidade: 94% 	Ponto Condensação: 17.6°C
Pressão: 999.1 hPa 	Vento: 16.1 km/hr  S 	Precipitação: 1.2 mm/hr 	Precipitação hoje: 31.2 mm*


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Out 2011 às 18:29)

E depois da frente passar, vem um pouco de bonança.






Acumulados até ao momento 10.4 mm. Actualmente 18.9ºC - 93% - 998.6 hPa.


----------



## zejorge (26 Out 2011 às 18:31)

Boa tarde

A célula a que o Vince se refere está neste momento a chegar aqui. Começou a trovejar e a precipitação aumentou significativamente tendo acumulado *21,0*mm, desde as 00 H.
A pressão tem estado em baixa significativa e neste momento sigo com *998,8 *hpa.
O vento tem se mantido moderado a forte de SSE, com a rajada máxi ma sido de *48,3 kmh.*.


----------



## cactus (26 Out 2011 às 18:37)

por aqui ceu muito escuro , vento com rajadas muito fortes , chuva moderada , mas com piques de intencidade sem aviso previo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2011 às 18:39)

Sigo com céu muito nublado, e escuro. Agora o vento está moderado a forte, pontualmente muito forte. Já não chove. A temperatura tem estado a subir, (~)19.0ºC.


----------



## zejorge (26 Out 2011 às 18:42)

Neste momento atingi uma rain rate de *164,6 mm/hr* !!!!!


----------



## zejorge (26 Out 2011 às 18:44)

Pois....

Momentaneamente atingi *240 mm/hr* às 17H41 UTC


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Out 2011 às 18:44)

Pelas 15h45, em pleno Aeroporto de Lisboa, debaixo de uma chuva muito forte, o vento era de tal ordem que a carrinha onde estava, abanava como não me lembro de sentir... tive que mudar o carro de posição, não fosse acontecer alguma surpresa...


----------



## squidward (26 Out 2011 às 18:47)

bem, por aqui caiu uma carga de agua Épica e muito vento à mistura!!! 

Só voltei a ter luz agora.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (26 Out 2011 às 18:48)

Peniche


----------



## squidward (26 Out 2011 às 18:53)

O radar do IM mostra bem o que se passou por aqui


----------



## manganao (26 Out 2011 às 18:59)

trovoada e chuva forte neste momento!!!


----------



## squidward (26 Out 2011 às 19:04)

registo fotográfico desse momento (por acaso até nem foi no pico da chuva e vento).


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Out 2011 às 19:09)

Acabei de ver um raio enorme 
A Norte está a haver um espectáculo de raios  lindo


----------



## Lousano (26 Out 2011 às 19:15)

A precipitação aqui não passou de moderada e acumulou até ao momento 21,3mm.

O vento mantém-se forte, com rajadas superiores a 60 km/h.

Temperatura actual de 17,5ºC, a máxima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2011 às 19:19)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *20.4ºC*
Mínima: *16.3ºC*
Rajada máxima na Auriol: *48km/h* 
Rajada máxima na Davis a 4km: *64km/h*


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2011 às 19:23)

Ao final da tarde houve aqui um aguaceiro muito forte que foi acompanhado por dois relâmpagos, um dos quais com um trovão muito intenso.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Out 2011 às 19:37)

Em Tomar é o diluvio :S

18:30	15.9°C	96%	12.2 km/h	SSE	998.4 hpa	4.2 mm	(104 mm/hr)
18:20	15.8°C	96%	19.9 km/h	S	998.5 hpa	4.6 mm	(104 mm/hr)
18:10	15.6°C	94%	17.2 km/h	SSE	998.6 hpa	2.4 mm	(75 mm/hr)
18:00	15.9°C	94%	19.2 km/h	S	998.7 hpa	1.6 mm	(39 mm/hr)
17:50	16.2°C	95%	19.9 km/h	SSE	998.7 hpa	1.6 mm	(29 mm/hr)
17:40	16.3°C	95%	21.6 km/h	SSE	998.8 hpa	4.0 mm	(93 mm/hr)
17:30	16.3°C	94%	26.0 km/h	SSE	998.5 hpa	3.6 mm	(64 mm/hr)

Alerta laranja


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Out 2011 às 19:41)

A única coisa que se começou a fazer sentir bem a partir do fim da manhã foi o vento, de resto choveu com intensidades consideradas normais, entre o fraco e moderado.

Mas, o fim de tarde ainda trouxe a passagem de qualquer coisa. 

A Sul:


----------



## Geiras (26 Out 2011 às 19:43)

Excelente foto 

Por aqui vou com 28.0mm.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Out 2011 às 19:48)

Impressionante

18:40	16.1°C	96%	15.2 km/h	SO	998.1 hpa	9.6 mm	(128 mm/hr)
18:30	15.9°C	96%	12.2 km/h	SSE	998.4 hpa	4.2 mm	(104 mm/hr)
18:20	15.8°C	96%	19.9 km/h	S	998.5 hpa	4.6 mm	(104 mm/hr)
18:10	15.6°C	94%	17.2 km/h	SSE	998.6 hpa	2.4 mm	(75 mm/hr)
18:00	15.9°C	94%	19.2 km/h	S	998.7 hpa	1.6 mm	(39 mm/hr)
17:50	16.2°C	95%	19.9 km/h	SSE	998.7 hpa	1.6 mm	(29 mm/hr)
17:40	16.3°C	95%	21.6 km/h	SSE	998.8 hpa	4.0 mm	(93 mm/hr)
17:30	16.3°C	94%	26.0 km/h	SSE	998.5 hpa	3.6 mm	(64 mm/hr)

desde as 18h30 ate ao momento e com trovoada

Tomar ja deve estar debaixo de água.


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Out 2011 às 19:48)

Tou esperançado na "Lotaria" que se avizinha! Mesmo assim o dia foi muito bom...
Muita chuva, muito vento! Pode ser que...


----------



## stormy (26 Out 2011 às 19:52)

JoãoPT disse:


> A única coisa que se começou a fazer sentir bem a partir do fim da manhã foi o vento, de resto choveu com intensidades consideradas normais, entre o fraco e moderado.
> 
> Mas, o fim de tarde ainda trouxe a passagem de qualquer coisa.
> 
> A Sul:



IMPRESSIONANTE

As formações de mammatus indicam a grande intensidade das correntes ascendentes...grande e pujante célula


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 19:54)

JoãoPT disse:


> A única coisa que se começou a fazer sentir bem a partir do fim da manhã foi o vento, de resto choveu com intensidades consideradas normais, entre o fraco e moderado.



Foto bastante boa João


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2011 às 19:55)

chove forte e troveja aqui pela Moita, já tinha saudades de dias destes


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Out 2011 às 20:01)

AnDré disse:


> 199mm/hr em Caneças!



AnDré...

aqui o teu vizinho de A-Dos-Cãos /pinheiro de Loures registou ...
213,4 mm/h

por 2 x hoje.



bernardino


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2011 às 20:03)

*144mm/h *


----------



## NfrG (26 Out 2011 às 20:06)

Boa noite

Dia marcado por períodos de chuva forte, vento forte com rajadas e acho que não houve trovoada nenhuma vez.

Tenho uma pergunta: amanhã às 8:00 ainda há a probabilidade de estar a chover?


----------



## F_R (26 Out 2011 às 20:07)

lsalvador disse:


> Impressionante
> 
> 18:40	16.1°C	96%	15.2 km/h	SO	998.1 hpa	9.6 mm	(128 mm/hr)
> 18:30	15.9°C	96%	12.2 km/h	SSE	998.4 hpa	4.2 mm	(104 mm/hr)
> ...


Verdade, estou em Tomar neste momento e a pouco foi um autentico diluvio.

Trovoada a mistura

de Abrantes para cá houve alturas em que nem conseguia ver a estrada


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2011 às 20:08)

rajada de 88,5km/h.. aqui para estas bandas é obra! entra para o top2 desde que e estação da Moita obtém registos (2007)


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Out 2011 às 20:10)

A luz já "piscou" 2 vezes num intervalo entre elas muito pequeno 
Chove e o vento faz-se sentir 
19.3ºC e 72%HR
Pressão nos 998.2hpa


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2011 às 20:11)

Aqui em Setúbal registei uma rajada máxima de 85,3km/h a precipitação foi de 14,6mm até ao momento poderia dizer que é muito pouco mas na verdade era o que o GFS previa para aqui


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2011 às 20:13)

c.bernardino disse:


> AnDré...
> 
> aqui o teu vizinho de A-Dos-Cãos /pinheiro de Loures registou ...
> 213,4 mm/h
> ...



O WU não registou isso


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Out 2011 às 20:14)

Obrigado, tive sorte em conseguir registar mesmo no momento certo! 



stormy disse:


> IMPRESSIONANTE
> 
> As formações de mammatus indicam a grande intensidade das correntes ascendentes...grande e pujante célula



Foi a mesma reacção que tive ao ver esta célula, agarrei na máquina e sai disparado para a apanhar. 


Não sei ao certo o que se passou agora, não reparei em nenhum raio, mas a luz foi abaixo ao que parece em toda a zona de Alcochete, felizmente foi pouco tempo, 2 minutos.

O incrível é o cheiro a queimado que está na rua!


----------



## lsalvador (26 Out 2011 às 20:20)

Nova actualização

19:10	16.3°C	96%	23.3 km/h	S	998.4 hpa	0.6 mm	(22 mm/hr)
19:00	15.7°C	95%	25.3 km/h	S	998.4 hpa	4.4 mm	(94 mm/hr)
18:50	16.2°C	96%	18.2 km/h	SO	998.7 hpa	8.8 mm	(209 mm/hr)
18:40	16.1°C	96%	15.2 km/h	SO	998.1 hpa	9.6 mm	(128 mm/hr)
18:30	15.9°C	96%	12.2 km/h	SSE	998.4 hpa	4.2 mm	(104 mm/hr)
18:20	15.8°C	96%	19.9 km/h	S	998.5 hpa	4.6 mm	(104 mm/hr)
18:10	15.6°C	94%	17.2 km/h	SSE	998.6 hpa	2.4 mm	(75 mm/hr)
18:00	15.9°C	94%	19.2 km/h	S	998.7 hpa	1.6 mm	(39 mm/hr)
17:50	16.2°C	95%	19.9 km/h	SSE	998.7 hpa	1.6 mm	(29 mm/hr)
17:40	16.3°C	95%	21.6 km/h	SSE	998.8 hpa	4.0 mm	(93 mm/hr)
17:30	16.3°C	94%	26.0 km/h	SSE	998.5 hpa	3.6 mm	(64 mm/hr)



Nota : Hora em UTC.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2011 às 20:22)

Período de acalmia, por agora.

17,8ºC e 88% de humidade, com 999 hPa de pressão.

Vento nos 41,3 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## fhff (26 Out 2011 às 20:30)

Em Colares acumulei 41 mm até às 18:00.

Na estrada, em Mafra, vi uma grande célula para os lados de Torres Vedras, com intensa actividade eléctrica, isto por volta das 19:00.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Out 2011 às 20:31)

fhff disse:


> Em Colares acumulei 41 mm até às 18:00.
> 
> Na estrada, em Mafra, vi uma grande célula para os lados de Torres Vedras, com intensa actividade eléctrica, isto por volta das 19:00.



Confirmo
Eu próprio vi bonitos raios


----------



## mortagua (26 Out 2011 às 20:42)

29 mm acumulados e vejo grandes relâmpagos a sudoeste, penso que se dirige para aqui!   Espero que seja desta 

EDIT: vejo raios enormes e lindos a sudoeste e noroeste, 2 células diferentes. Cheira-me a festa, pena não ter câmara para registar


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2011 às 20:44)

Acaba de cair um pequeno aguaceiro.
Temperatura nos *18,6ºC*, pressão nos 999,1 hPa e humidade nos 79%.


----------



## Lousano (26 Out 2011 às 21:06)

A Sul da serra da Lousã deve estar a ser um festival. Pena as células não conseguirem transpor a serra.

Por aqui o vento abrandou para rajadas de 40km/h.


----------



## mortagua (26 Out 2011 às 21:09)

Alguém me consegue dizer o sentido das nuvens? vejo muita trovoada a norte e a oeste, mas estou um pouco a nora...


----------



## Lousano (26 Out 2011 às 21:12)

mortagua disse:


> Alguém me consegue dizer o sentido das nuvens? vejo muita trovoada a norte e a oeste, mas estou um pouco a nora...



Seguem para NE.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 21:17)

lsalvador disse:


> Nova actualização
> 
> 19:10	16.3°C	96%	23.3 km/h	S	998.4 hpa	0.6 mm	(22 mm/hr)
> 19:00	15.7°C	95%	25.3 km/h	S	998.4 hpa	4.4 mm	(94 mm/hr)
> ...



*38,1mm* registados em Tomar (Valdonas) das 18h às 19h UTC.


----------



## dASk (26 Out 2011 às 21:23)

alguém me sabe dizer se o núcleo da depressão vai dar alguma chuva de geito ainda e onde? parece-me que vai passar na zona do Minho ou Galiza não?


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Out 2011 às 21:28)

Autentico temporal
Chuva e ventos ambos fortes deu para acumular 9.0mm quase num abrir e fechar de olhos


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Out 2011 às 21:29)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O WU não registou isso







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

tens razão que não está no WU !

mas está registado no meu software e na consola da estação.


----------



## Serrano (26 Out 2011 às 21:33)

18ºC no Barreiro, com muito vento, mas agora sem precipitação.


----------



## FJC (26 Out 2011 às 21:44)

Boa noite!

Pela Marinha Grande vai-se ouvindo trovoada e alguma chuva.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2011 às 21:51)

Vêem-se relâmpagos a noroeste de Odivelas.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (26 Out 2011 às 21:55)

Vi um relâmpago a Oeste de mim e uns 4 segundos depois ouvi o trovão
Será que é desta?
Chove com bastante intensidade


----------



## c.bernardino (26 Out 2011 às 21:58)

Vince disse:


> Eu fico sempre com algum receio das medições de precipitação de algumas estações amadoras em dias de muito vento devido à vibração causada pelo vento nos pluviómetros, mas de facto entrou ali uma célula mais potente pela linha de Cascais.



sim,
é um problema a fixação dos anemometros.
Eu tive algum receio sobre os meus dados hoje, mas para dissipar dúvidas consultei os dados da estação e reparei a existência de vários picos de vento forte sem rain rate nenhum ou reduzido.
Junto uma imagem ilustrativa. Antes do meio dia tive uma rajada forte sem precipitação relevante (zona A do gráfico). 
A zona B do gráfico mostra o  meu rain rate máximo, com rajada inferior.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Penso que este processo pode ajudar a dissipar dúvidas, apesar de não ser cabal. Note-se que tenho um acumulado de 77,8 mm e o meu rain rate atingiu hoje os 213 mm/h.

desculpem , se calhar foi off-topic mas o assunto é pertinente, principalmente me dias como o de hoje. A discutir em "instrumentos"?

cps

bernardino


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 21:58)

AnDré disse:


> Vêem-se relâmpagos a noroeste de Odivelas.



A norte de Queluz


----------



## JoãoPT (26 Out 2011 às 22:06)

Mário Barros disse:


> A norte de Queluz



A Noroeste de Alcochete. 

Apenas um, que tenha visto, parece que está a chegar!


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2011 às 22:06)

TROVOADA! 
Não parece muito longe.


----------



## DRC (26 Out 2011 às 22:13)

Chuva forte puxada a vento agora!


----------



## shli30396 (26 Out 2011 às 22:19)

Mário Barros disse:


> A norte de Queluz



Sim, actividade relativamente recente ao largo da zona da Grande Lisboa.


----------



## Teles (26 Out 2011 às 22:23)

Boas , algumas fotos tiradas a Norte:


----------



## Gerofil (26 Out 2011 às 22:32)

Neste momento, o ImapWeather detecta forte actividade eléctrica em Mafra/Torres Vedras e Figueira da Foz/Pombal.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Out 2011 às 22:38)

Também avisto relâmpagos a norte de Setúbal.


----------



## kelinha (26 Out 2011 às 22:40)

Em Coimbra começou agora a cair uma grande chuvada acompanhada de vento forte. Já vi alguns clarões...


----------



## Lousano (26 Out 2011 às 22:53)

kelinha disse:


> Em Coimbra começou agora a cair uma grande chuvada acompanhada de vento forte. Já vi alguns clarões...



Já se vêem também aqui.

Essa linha de instabilidade é capaz de acertar em cheio em Coimbra.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2011 às 23:01)

Pouca sorte em Setúbal a chuva nunca foi nada de mais 14,8mm, apenas  se salvou por uma grande ventania toda a tarde com a rajada máxima de 85,3km/h

máxima de 20,2ºC e mínima de 16,4ºC

Pressão mínima 998,3hpa (18:12)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2011 às 23:12)

Por aqui, há uns 45 minutos caiu um forte aguaceiro. Avistaram-se relâmpagos a Norte. 

Agora céu metade nublado metade limpo, (~)17.0ºC.

Extremos, até ao momento, da EM mais próxima (EM do c.bernardino):
Temperatura: 18.4ºC - 12.6ºC
Vento máximo: 38.6km/h 17h25 de WSW
Rajada máxima: 66.0km/h 17h30 de WSW
Humidade: 97% - 86%
Pressão: 1011.1hPa - 998.2hPa
Precipitação: 79.8mm


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2011 às 23:16)

Chuvaaaaaadaaaaaa. Caiu forte durante 2 ou 3 minutos, Rendeu 4,2 mm.

Veio acompanhada de algumas rajadas de vento fortes. Nada de trovoada.


----------



## Brites (26 Out 2011 às 23:25)

Boa noite,
Resumindo o dia em Leiria, manha calma tarde com aguaceiros esporadicamente fortes mas que nem considerei chuva. Agora ao anoitecer começou o vento a ficar mais forte, mas nada daquilo que tanto aguardámos ansiosamente. A cerca de 15 min caiu sim uma valente chuvada, e por fim avistaram-se alguma relâmpagos bem distantes...
Agora pergunto...ainda se espera alguma coisa para este final de noite inicio de madrugada?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2011 às 23:28)

Mais um aguaceiro! Chove moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Out 2011 às 23:48)

Termino o dia com 16,7ºC e 78% de humidade. 37,4 km/h de O (270º).


*26/10/2011*
Extremos de temperatura:

Mínima: *15,5ºC* (17:19)
Máxima: *18,3ºC* (18:44)

Precipitação:

*67,7mm* (128,89mm/h)

Vento:

*91,4 km/h* de S (180º) (14:08)


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 18,9ºC 

Mín - 16,7ºC

Precipitação - 24,4 mm

Rajada máxima - 87 km/h


----------



## HotSpot (27 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Aqui sigo com 40,4 mm acumulados no momento em que passa um aguaceiro e ainda pode aumentar.

Como já referiu o compatriota Dash, 2ª rajada mais alta no histórico da minha estação desde Outubro de 2007, com o valor de 88,5 km/h.

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-vento


----------



## Lousano (27 Out 2011 às 00:03)

Extremos do dia 26/10/2011

Tmax: 17,9ºC

Tmin: 14,3ºC

Raj. Max: 76,6km/h

Precip: 21,3mm

Pressão min: 997,5hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Out 2011 às 00:05)

Acumulados ontem 27,2 mm.

Chuva especialmente forte entre as 13h e as 18h.

Alguma trovoada até há pouco e vento moderado de SO, direcção predominante.


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2011 às 00:55)

Há cerca de 10 minutos avistava relâmpagos a sul


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Out 2011 às 01:14)

Rajada Poderosa se fez sentir agora a 1 minuto! 
Chove fraco/moderado, o vento faz se sentir fraco/moderado também!


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Out 2011 às 01:27)

Está cá um vendaval que até mete medo! quanto a chuva para já estamos conversados, neste novo dia ainda nao caiu uma gota por estas bandas. 17.6c


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Out 2011 às 01:44)

Regista se sem dúvida o aumento da intensidade do vento! 
Devido a outra linha de instabilidade fraca associado ao núcleo que neste momento esta a entrar a noroeste de Portugal continental!
Não se espera nada de mais, existe pouca convectividade  e com ela poucas preocupações! 

Poderá uma célula nos brindar com algum espectáculo eléctrico, ou granizo talvez... 

Por enquanto ainda o Bingo anda á roda!


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2011 às 02:07)

Tanto o vento como os aguaceiros têm vindo a aumentar de intensidade.
Agora mesmo caiu um bastante rápido mas forte.

O vento sopra forte de OSO.
Caneças vai com 1,4mm acumulados desde as 0h UTC.
E segue o mês de Outubro com 124,8mm.

---------------

Mais chuva a caminho.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Out 2011 às 02:11)

e aqui está ela! 






Não sei se valerá a pena estar acordado...


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2011 às 02:15)

Fantkboy disse:


> Não sei se valerá a pena estar acordado...



Pelo aspecto do radar, vou aguardar mais um pouco. 






Estes pequenos aguaceiros que o radar parece não dar nada por eles, têm surpreendido pela sua intensidade. Pode ser que o que aí vem surpreenda também.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Out 2011 às 02:22)

então faço te companhia... 

Das poucas coisas que sei uma eu tenho a certeza, que na meteorologia a imprevisibilidade é uma certeza! 

Quem sabe...

Rajadas fortes agora!


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Out 2011 às 02:53)

Pessoal de Torres Vedras/Lourinhã poderão ainda apanhar uma boa rega!


----------



## thunderhunter (27 Out 2011 às 02:55)

Fantkboy disse:


> Pessoal de Torres Vedras/Lourinhã poderão ainda apanhar uma boa rega!



e o pessoal da zona de setubal? quais sao as expectativas para as proximas horas?


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Out 2011 às 03:04)

Uma intensificação do vento fraco/moderado, Chuva fraca/moderada . Mas pode se ter a sorte de se formar alguma célula que poderá trazer chuva ou granizo, vento forte e descargas eléctricas... nada comparado o que se passou hoje ao longo do dia.

Abraço e Até amanha. vou para a deita e aproveitar as ultimas chuvas e ventos na cama


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2011 às 03:30)

O melhor parece estar na zona de Peniche.

Aqui apenas vento forte e chuva fraca.


----------



## squidward (27 Out 2011 às 03:37)

por aqui já troveja.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2011 às 07:00)

Madrugada de vento fortíssimo, com uma incrível sustentação. Por entre os aguaceiros, que chegaram a ser fortes, rajada máxima de *95,6 km/h*! Ventos médios na ordem dos 60 km/h.

A temperatura desceu até aos *14,5ºC*, durante um dos aguaceiros, que renderam *14,6mm*, com uma taxa máxima de 81,82mm/h.

Actuais 15,8ºC e 90% de humidade. 1002 hPa de pressão. Vento muito forte, 80,3 km/h de NO (338º).


----------



## geoair.pt (27 Out 2011 às 07:02)

Aqui na Lourinhã não houve grande precipitação. Sigo com 3.2mm acumulados desde as 00.00h. Vento sim;neste momento está +/-30km/h de média nos últimos minutos, mas a rajada maior foi de 95km/h às 03.23h


----------



## Aspvl (27 Out 2011 às 07:39)

Chuva fortíssima acompanhada de vento forte há instantes!


----------



## ct5iul (27 Out 2011 às 08:29)

Bom Dia 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 79.6 km/h ás 03:40

Temp actual 17.1ºC 08:25
Pressão: 1007.5Hpa 08:25
Intensidade do Vento: 32.7 km/h 08:25
Escala de Beaufort : 5
Direcção do Vento:NO
Temperatura do vento: 14.8ºC 08:25
Humidade Relativa:80% 08:25
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 5.5 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 23.5mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 baixo 08:25
Altitude: 110Metros

WebCam WEATHER
http://ct2iul.ww.com


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Out 2011 às 08:45)

recorde absoluto de rajada de vento desde que faço medições na Cova da Piedade: 64.4 kmh! É a primeira vez que a baixa da cidade tem este tipo de valores de rajada.


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2011 às 09:12)

Bom dia

Alguma chuva durante a noite e neste momento o céu volta a apresentar-se bastante negro.
5.0mm acumulados

Agora 14.3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2011 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Continua a chover por aqui, há um bocado chovia moderado, mas acalmou, agora chove fraco. (~)15.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (27 Out 2011 às 09:46)

O centro da depressão deverá ter passado por aqui, tendo registado ás 05H31 uma pressão mínima de 995,5hPa.







A madrugada foi de aguaceiros, acumulando 2,5mm de precipitação.

Em resumo, a instabilidade dos últimos dias não surpreendeu na Lousã, nem pelo vento nem ao nível da precipitação:

Dia: 23
Precip - 20,6mm
Raj. max - 57,9km/h

Dia 24
Precip - 14,5mm
Raj. max - 72km/h

Dia 25
Precip - 7,9mm
Raj max - 42,8km/h

Dia 26
Precip - 21,3
Raj max - 76,6km/h

Dia 27 (pouco irá alterar)
Precip - 2,5mm
Raj. max - 62,9km/h


Neste momento 13,4ºC, a temperatura mínima do dia até ao momento.


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2011 às 10:13)

Madrugada de vento forte a muito forte de oeste, rodando para noroeste e aguaceiros por vezes fortes.

Agora o vento forte continua, e os aguaceiros sucedem-se.

20,0mm acumulados em Caneças desde as 0h utc.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2011 às 10:23)

Vento muito forte durante a noite acompanhado de aguaceiros da mesma forma.

Rajada máxima de 103 km/h e 6,6 mm.

Neste momento ainda se mantêm as rajadas de 70's e 80's.


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2011 às 10:25)

Volta a chover

15.7ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2011 às 10:28)

Bom dia em Setúbal nada de mais rajada máxima 56km/h e agora o vento até está fraco

Precipitação desde as 00h 8,0mm

Mínima 15,0ºC

Agora estão 17,5ºC, 82%Hr, 1007,1hpa e vento fraco com o sol a aparecer


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2011 às 12:01)

Bom dia!

Noite e manhã de alguns aguaceiros, que já renderam 9.7mm...
Vendo moderado a forte e 18ºC de temperatura...


----------



## JoãoPT (27 Out 2011 às 12:48)

Madrugada de aguaceiros e vento forte.

Sigo com 18ºC, vento moderado e céu com períodos de muito nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Out 2011 às 13:08)

Continuam a ocorrer aguaceiros, tá imparável, levo já 7,6 mm.

Vento moderado a forte de oeste.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Out 2011 às 13:36)

Cai mais um aguaceiro, e segue assim com 11.3mm...


----------



## AnDré (27 Out 2011 às 14:00)

Neste momento, mais uma valente chuvada.

Caneças segue com 25,6mm.

Falta 1mm para os 150mm "este mês". Digo, estes 5 dias.


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2011 às 14:11)

Por cá vão ocorrendo uns aguaceiros de vez em quando

Neste momento não chove e o vento faz se sentir

Estão 17.9ºC


----------



## zejorge (27 Out 2011 às 15:53)

Boa tarde

O dia tem-se caracterizado pela queda de alguns aguaceiros que têm vindo a diminuir a intensidade e frequência.
Neste momento sigo com : Temp.- 16,3º ** Pressão 1010,9 hpa ** vento fraco a moderado de NW 8 kmh ** Precipitação acumulada 8,0 mm.
A rajada máxima hoje registada foi de 45,1 kmh às 12:53 (UTC).


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2011 às 16:01)

Céu nublado e vai caindo uns pingos de vez em quando

A temperatura é que está a descer, vai nos 16.3ºC, depois de uma máxima de 18.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2011 às 17:28)

AnDré disse:


> Falta 1mm para os 150mm "este mês". Digo, estes 5 dias.



Precisamente o mesmo por aqui. 149mm acumulados este mês.

*17,6mm* acumulados hoje.

Temperatura actual de 16,2ºC, com máxima de (apenas) *16,9ºC*. 

Humidade nos 72% e pressão nos 1014 hPa.

Vento a 23,4 km/h de NNO (338º).


----------



## jorge1990 (27 Out 2011 às 18:25)

Boa tarde

Por aqui neste momento, 17.5ºC, 70%HR e 1015 hPa.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Out 2011 às 18:37)

Boa tarde!

Sigo de momento com 16,3ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## João Esteves (27 Out 2011 às 19:11)

Boa Tarde,

Hoje foi ainda um dia com bastante chuva, 13.3 mm e algum vento (63 km/h).
Agora sigo com 16.1 ºC e 69 %.

Amanhã aguarda-nos um dia de sol com temperaturas nos 20ºC.


----------



## Geiras (27 Out 2011 às 19:25)

Boas

Por aqui a precipitação acumulou 8.7mm.
Mais um dia de vento forte que voltou a causar ramos partidos e vários pinheiros de grandes dimensões estão todos inclinados


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2011 às 19:44)

Boa tarde/noite

Ao longo do dia foram caindo muitos aguaceiros, moderados a fortes.

Neste momento (~)16.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2011 às 19:44)

Máxima 18.8ºC

Agora 15.2ºC


----------



## fsl (27 Out 2011 às 19:52)

Oeiras hoje acumulou 14.2mm :

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-10-11 19:49) 
Temperatura: 16.9°C Wind chill: 16.4°C Humidade: 72%  Ponto Condensação: 11.9°C  
Pressão: 1017.1 hPa Vento: 25.7 km/hr  NNW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 14.2 mm


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2011 às 19:53)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Mínima:*15,0ºC*
Máxima:*19,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*56,3km/h*

Precipitação:*8,0mm* 

Agora estão 16,9ºC, 74%Hr, 1015,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## meteo (27 Out 2011 às 20:54)

E este mês acabou na média de precipitação em alguns sitios,e até acima noutros. Oeiras está na média de Lisboa(comparação ridicula,mas a possível..) que é de 81 mm..Este mês a estação de Oeiras conta com 77mm...

Um Outubro muito interessante...Ou teve tempo de Verão a sério(Mais de metade do mês com temperaturas históricas nalguns locais!!),ou teve tempo Invernal,com muita chuva,e vento forte! De realçar a melhor quinzena de Verão nalguns locais do Litoral Oeste,em Outubro(Em Oeiras foi fenomenal o calor dessa quinzena),e as rajadas fortissimas ontem(até demasiado fortes,tornado-se perigoso!),e grandes acumulados.

Nada de tempo mais normal este mês(nortadas desinteressantes,céu limpo com 20ºC,nuvens sem chuva etc etc)


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Out 2011 às 21:15)

Já há aqui pessoal a fazr as contas à precipitação mensal de outubro. Acho precipitado mas ... alinho.

por aqui 175.0 mm.

vemos que é quase o *dobro* da normal para lisboa (claro que não tenho normal para este lugar em particular, mas lisboa fica a 10-12 km, em linha reta).

por hoje acumulei 25.6 mm , muito semelhante a caneças, aqui ao lado.

cps

bernardino


----------



## meteo (27 Out 2011 às 21:19)

c.bernardino disse:


> *Já há aqui pessoal a fazr as contas à precipitação mensal de outubro. Acho precipitado mas ... alinho.*
> por aqui 175.0 mm.
> 
> vemos que é quase o *dobro* da normal para lisboa (claro que não tenho normal para este lugar em particular, mas lisboa fica a 10-12 km, em linha reta).
> ...



Não gosto de precipitações também,mas a partir de amanhã até ao fim do mês se chover mais de 5 mm já será surpreendente  Mais 5,menos 5 mm,não andará muito longe do que temos hoje.


----------



## F_R (27 Out 2011 às 22:06)

A temperatura vai descendo lentamente

14.5ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Out 2011 às 23:14)

meteo disse:


> Não gosto de precipitações também,mas a partir de amanhã até ao fim do mês se chover mais de 5 mm já será surpreendente  Mais 5,menos 5 mm,não andará muito longe do que temos hoje.



Eu duvido é que chova 0,5mm
______________________________________
Por aqui céu pouco nublado, temperatura a rondar os 15.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (27 Out 2011 às 23:17)

O mês já segue com 108.6mm


----------



## c.bernardino (27 Out 2011 às 23:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Eu duvido é que chova 0,5mm
> ______________________________________
> .







Uploaded with ImageShack.us

tens a certeza que duvidas? (pergunta gira) ... basta um pequeno desvio nos modelos e ... pimba 10mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Out 2011 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 16,7ºC 

Mín - 14,4ºC

Precipitação - 8,8 mm

Rajada máxima - 103 km/h


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2011 às 00:33)

c.bernardino disse:


> Já há aqui pessoal a fazr as contas à precipitação mensal de outubro. Acho precipitado mas ... alinho.
> 
> por aqui 175.0 mm.
> 
> ...



Brutal!
Caneças ontem com 27mm, segue Outubro com 150,4mm.

Falou-se disso porque, não há muitos dias se falava de um mês irreversivelmente seco, quando afinal...
 A meteorologia tem destas coisas.

Quanto a normais para a região de Mira-Sintra, Caneças e Pinheiro de Loures, não as tenho, mas anualmente a média deve rondar os 900mm. +150-200mm que Lisboa.







Ou seja, uns 100mm para o mês de Outubro.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2011 às 08:31)

Bom dia!

Depois da chuva dos úlimos dias, que elevaram a precipitação mensal dos 0mm, até acima da média (149mm), em poucos dias, eis que hoje o Sol reina nos céus.

O dia nasce limpo, exceptuanto uns quantos Fractus para o lado do mar.

Temperatura mínima e actual de* 12,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 74% e vento nos 6,5 km/h de ONO (292º).

Pressão nos 1020 hPa.


----------



## F_R (28 Out 2011 às 08:51)

Bom dia

Dia sol com algum nevoeiro na zona do junto ao rio

Mínima 10.4ºC

Agora 10.7ºC


----------



## CarlosS (28 Out 2011 às 09:42)

Agora, por Cascais: Céu limpo, vento fraco, 14.8º C de temperatura.


----------



## Lousano (28 Out 2011 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

A manhã segue com nevoeiro e 8,1ºC.

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de 6,3ºC, o valor mais baixo desde 5 Abril do corrente ano.


----------



## F_R (28 Out 2011 às 10:58)

Agora 15.6ºC


----------



## F_R (28 Out 2011 às 16:24)

Agradável dia de sol, pena ter que tar aqui fechado

21.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Out 2011 às 21:22)

Temperatura máxima de *18,1ºC*.

Por agora, sigo com uns frescos 13,9ºC, em descida muito lenta.

Humidade nos 74%, pressão a 1021 hPa e 11,5 km/h de O (270º).


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Out 2011 às 21:38)

Boa noite!

Dia solarengo e tipicamente outonal em termos de temperaturas...

Máxima de 20ºC e mínima de 14.4ºC, que não sei se não vai ser batida até à meia noite... de momento, 15.6ºC...


----------



## Geiras (28 Out 2011 às 23:17)

Sigo com 11.1ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2011 às 00:29)

Extremos ontem em Setubal

Mínima:*13,7ºC*
Máxima:*21,1ºC*

Rajada máxima: *41,8km/h*

Agora estão 14,6ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2011 às 00:31)

Boa noite.

Por aqui dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, alguns cirrus durante a tarde.

Por agora (~)13.5ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2011 às 00:47)

Nos últimos minutos tem-se registado uma agradável queda da temperatura. Cerca de 0,6ºC em poucos minutos.

Sigo com *12,8ºC*.

Humidade nos 79% e pressão a 1022 hPa, com vento a 17,6 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## criz0r (29 Out 2011 às 02:17)

Boa noite, por estas bandas estão uns "quentinhos"  14,9ºC e continua em queda, depois de uma semana agitada o tempo mantém-se bastante calmo. Céu limpo e vento quase nulo.


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2011 às 10:34)

Bom dia.

A manhã segue com sol e algumas nuvens altas e 10,5ºC.

A temperatura mínima foi de 4,4ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Out 2011 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

A temperatura, derivado do vento que se manteve moderado toda a madrugada, não usufruiu de todo o potencial que tinha para descer. No entanto, tive uma mínima de *11,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,6ºC, em mais uma maravilhosa manhã de céu muito nublado por quase-translúcidos Cirrus Uncinus.

Humidade nos 81% e vento a 12,2 km/h de ONO (292º).

Pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## meteo (29 Out 2011 às 11:56)

Maravilhosa manhã,com Oeiras a registar já 19,4 ºC.. Está a aqueçer bem hoje. Vento fraco de Norte.

EDIT- 1 hora depois estão 21,5 ºC !!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2011 às 13:23)

Bom dia/tarde.

Céu com algumas nuvens, (~)23.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (29 Out 2011 às 13:26)

Boas!

Hoje sim, é um dia que vale mesmo a pena postar!
Mínima de 7.6ºC 

Neste momento sigo com 20.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## squidward (29 Out 2011 às 15:42)

Mínima de 9.9ºC

desde Março(!!) que não registava uma temperatura abaixo dos 10.0ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Out 2011 às 20:35)

Boas

Sigo com (~)16.0ºC.


----------



## Geiras (29 Out 2011 às 21:50)

Impressionante a temperatura aqui, já vou com 13.1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Out 2011 às 22:32)

0 km/h aqui pela Costa de Caparica, não tou habituado, claro que a temperatura vai pros 12,6ºC.

Em Queluz uns quentes 15,2ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## Lousano (29 Out 2011 às 22:34)

Temperatura máxima novamente hoje de 20,2ºC.

Neste momento 11,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2011 às 23:44)

*12,2ºC*
*23.1ºC*

Agora estão 16,4ºC, 65%Hr, 1022,2hpa e vento fraco


----------



## meteo (30 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Máxima surpreendente em Oeiras,de 23,3ºC 
Uma tarde quaaase de Verão. Durante 3 horas á tarde,sentiu-se calor.
Agora está uma noite fresquinha,encontrando-se nos 15,3 ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2011 às 00:09)

Segue fresca, a noite, com *13,1ºC* e 71% de humidade.

24,1 km/h de N (360º) e pressão nos 1023 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2011 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,8ºC

Mín - 12,3ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2011 às 00:51)

Sigo com uns agradáveis (~)14.0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2011 às 01:41)

Já atingi os *12,4ºC*.


Extremos de temperatura de 29/10/2011:

Mínima: *11,8ºC* (07:00)
Máxima: *20,6ºC* (15:06)


----------



## criz0r (30 Out 2011 às 01:49)

Boas noites, por aqui segue tudo calmo com Céu pouco nublado, Vento nulo e temperatura de 14,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2011 às 08:30)

Bom dia!

O vento nulo é, sem dúvida, encantador. A temperatura desceu livremente (salvo nas alturas em que este soprava, levando a enormes subidas) tendo conseguido atingir uma mínima de *10,2ºC*! 

De momento sigo com 11,8ºC, humidade nos 74%, pressão nos 1021 hPa e vento nulo.


Há cerca de meia-hora atrás, era este o cenário, por esta região:
_(Temperaturas arredondadas à unidade, dados do WU)_


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2011 às 10:18)

Mínima de 7.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Out 2011 às 10:35)

Mínima de 10,8 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NNE.

De qualquer forma, já 17,8 ºC e certamente a tarde será agradável.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2011 às 11:09)

Bom dia

Hoje nota-se que está um pouco mais quente, (~)21.0ºC. Céu pouco nublado por _cirrus intortus_.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2011 às 12:19)

Um calorão por aqui, 21,4ºC. 

Humidade nos 46% e pressão a 1020 hPa. Vento nos 3,6 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2011 às 13:12)

Mínima ontem de 4.7ºC em Praia da Rainha


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2011 às 13:56)

Boas

Sigo com 22.7ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2011 às 13:57)

Dia algo quente 24,2ºC e já teve 24,8ºC a humidade é de apenas 45% e o vento ajuda a festa e é nulo


----------



## FranciscoAlex (30 Out 2011 às 16:05)

Mínima de hoje: 7.6ºC

Agora sigo com 26.1ºC e 36%HR


----------



## squidward (30 Out 2011 às 16:17)

hoje a mínima foi até aos *9.3ºC*

ontem foi quebrado o "jejum" de temperaturas abaixo dos 10ºC, desde Março que tal não se registava, ou seja, 7 meses (!). Penso que foi o maior "jejum" desde que tenho registos (desde 01/2008).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2011 às 16:37)

Boa tarde

Sigo com (~)23.0ºC, céu com muitos cirrus: _*cirrus fibratus*_, _*cirrus uncinus*_, alguns _*cirrus spissatus*_ no horizonte, _*cirrus castelanus*_, _*cirrus floccus*_, _*cirrus intortus*_ e _*cirrus vertebratus*_.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2011 às 17:27)

Extremos do dia:

Máxima: *24.0ºC*
Mínima: *7.1ºC*  
Rajada máxima: *11km/h*

Neste momento sigo com 22.6ºC, vento muito fraco e há pouco estava um sundog a Oeste.


----------



## Lousano (30 Out 2011 às 18:42)

O dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Tmax: 21,9ºC

Tmin: 5,6ºC

Tactual: 16,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Out 2011 às 19:14)

Pela Costa de Caparica o nevoeiro vai-se instalando a humidade já se apoderou das roupas dos carros do chão, já tudo escorrega  o mar alterado mantêm-se, um belo ambiente. O pôr do sol foi assim.


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2011 às 19:40)

Extremos em Setúbal hoje:

Mínima:*12,5ºC*
Máxima:*25,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*19km/h*

Agora estão 19,6ºC, 60%Hr, 1018,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (30 Out 2011 às 23:32)

Boa noite.

Actuais 14,6ºC, em descida, com vento nulo e humidade nos 63%.

Pressão nos 1018 hPa.


Extremos de temperatura de 30/10/2011:

Mínima: *10,2ºC* (07:31)
Máxima: *23,2ºC* (15:21)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Out 2011 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Céu aparentemente limpo, (~) 14.0ºC, vento nulo ou muito fraco.


----------



## Geiras (30 Out 2011 às 23:40)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 12.4ºC, 81%HR e vento muito fraco/nulo.
Pressão atmosférica a 1019hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2011 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,6ºC

Mín - 12,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2011 às 00:34)

Despeço-me com 12.2ºC!


----------



## F_R (31 Out 2011 às 09:19)

Bom dia

Algumas nuvens no céu

Mínima 12.3ºC
Agora 13.8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (31 Out 2011 às 11:13)

Bom dia.

19,3ºC actuais, depois de uma subida alucinante a partir da mínima de *12,7ºC*.

Humidade nos 66% e pressão nos 1017 hPa, com vento a 5,8 km/h de S (180º).

O céu encontra-se encoberto por um _mix_ de núvens altas.


----------



## F_R (31 Out 2011 às 16:11)

Céu nublado

Máxima 22.2ºC

Agora 20.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2011 às 17:33)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *22.5ºC*
Mínima: *10.5ºC*
Rajada máxima: *21km/h*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Out 2011 às 17:53)

Boas tarde

Dia agradável, ainda "aqueceu" um bocadinho.
Neste momento (~)18.5ºC, céu coberto por* Stratus nebulosus*, *Stratus fractus* e _*Stratus opacus*_.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2011 às 18:40)

Extremos hoje em Setubal:

Mínima:*12,8ºC*
Máxima:*21,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*30,6km/h*

Agora 18,7ºC, 85%Hr, 1014,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## NfrG (31 Out 2011 às 19:22)

Boa noite

Dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas. Durante a tarde esteve nublado e, por agora, mantêm-se as nuvens.


----------



## Lousano (31 Out 2011 às 19:52)

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 21,7ºC

Tmin: 8,9ºC

Tactual: 18,6ºC


----------



## DaniFR (31 Out 2011 às 20:47)

Por aqui, chuva fraca.


----------



## c.bernardino (31 Out 2011 às 21:01)

registo chuva fraca em pinheiro de loures, bem perto de lisboa.

O pluviometro ainda nada acusou.

Duarte... ai por baixo, Loures / fanqueiro, como vai?


----------



## DRC (31 Out 2011 às 21:22)

Pinga neste momento pela Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Out 2011 às 21:25)

Estão a lançar _spray_ sobre Queluz 

17,1ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Geiras (31 Out 2011 às 21:39)

Bem... parece que se aproxima um bom aguaceiros daqui 

Sigo com 16.1ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Out 2011 às 21:42)

c.bernardino disse:


> registo chuva fraca em pinheiro de loures, bem perto de lisboa.
> 
> O pluviometro ainda nada acusou.
> 
> Duarte... ai por baixo, Loures / fanqueiro, como vai?



Por aqui também choveu fraco, de momento vai "chuviscando torrencialmente", mas nem assim os putos deixam de querer doces
Estão, aproximadamente, 18.0ºC.


----------



## Lousano (31 Out 2011 às 22:21)

Um aguaceiro já deixou 1mm de precipitação.

Neste momento 14,9ºC e vento nulo (sensação agradável).


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2011 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 20,6ºC

Mín - 13,8ºC

Precipitação - 1,6 mm


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2011 às 00:05)

Sigo com (~)16.5ºC e vai "chuviscando torrencialmente", ou então, chovendo fraco, há mais de duas horas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2011 às 00:29)

Se alguém puder mover a minha última mensagem e a do Mário para o seguimento de Novembro, agradecia.


----------



## Geiras (1 Nov 2011 às 00:43)

Boas

Precipitação acumulada ontem: *0.2mm*


----------



## Lousano (1 Nov 2011 às 00:54)

O mês de Outubro acabou com 2,5mm de "chuva bem chuvida".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Nov 2011 às 01:02)

Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011


----------

